# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Институт Бхактиведанты >  Что мы знаем про 14 планетных систем?

## Владимир Андреев

Харе Кришна.
Давно читаю Шримад Бхагаватам, и захотелось все-таки более конкретно прояснить, как выглядят эти самые 14 планетных систем. Возможно, построить модель в какой-нибудь программе для астрономии. Чтобы было наглядно.

Ясно то, что это не просто 14 планет, а планетных системы. Но что подразумевается в данном случае под "планетной системой"?
Это система в привычном науке понимании, т.е. наша - это Солнечная Система. При этом солнце одно и то же на всех системах. 
Или это, быть может, имеются ввиду галактики? Т.е. наш уровень - это галактика Млечный Путь, а галакика Андромеда - это уже другой?

Конечно, можно предположить, что нынешняя модель вселенной, известная науке, полностью не верна, но какова тогда верная... Как говорят, одна картинка понятнее тысячи слов...

----------


## Алексей Назин

Послушайте лекции Лакшми Нараяна даса(Леонида Тугутова).  Пишите в "ВК"- "Тугутов космография", вам вылезут лекции. Вообще, у него очень интересные лекции, вдохновляющие. 
Сам я не видел визуального описания этих планет.

----------


## Дамир

Владимир Андреев, задайте свой вопрос лично "Враджендра Кумару прабху", в этой области Знания он вам детально всё расскажет.
Возможно даже подскажет какую его лекцию, за какую дату послушать, чтоб не расписывать здесь на много страниц.

----------


## Георгий Лопаткин

> Конечно, можно предположить, что нынешняя модель вселенной, известная науке, полностью не верна, но какова тогда верная... Как говорят, одна картинка понятнее тысячи слов...


Вот есть книга, где авторитетно, на основе 5 песни Шримад Бхагаватам, более менее подробно и с картинками [URL="http://mangobazar.ru/ru/content/vedicheskaya-kosmografiya-i-astronomiya"]http://mangobazar.ru/ru/content/vedicheskaya-kosmografiya-i-astronomiya[

----------


## Андрей Татауров

Семинар «Ведический космос» (В. Тушкин, США, Бостон)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PeUm...&index=12&t=0s

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Вот есть книга, где авторитетно, на основе 5 песни Шримад Бхагаватам, более менее подробно и с картинками [URL="http://mangobazar.ru/ru/content/vedicheskaya-kosmografiya-i-astronomiya"]http://mangobazar.ru/ru/content/vedicheskaya-kosmografiya-i-astronomiya[


Хорошая книга!

----------


## Владимир Андреев

Книгу заказал, буду ждать.
В семинаре тоже много нового услышал, медитировал несколько дней. Таким образом, нынешняя общепринятая модель Солнечной Системы - это видимое нынешними чувствами представление данного земного уровня, или "Земли" в контексте Шримад Бхагаватам, где имеется ввиду этот уровень/слой, а не только планета...
Спасибо за ссылки!

----------


## Руслан

Ученые доказали что Земля плоская!!! 


В 2018 году завершился 7 летний эксперемент группы ученых, картографов, геодезистов, техников и инженеров, по обнаружению сферичности Земли. При участии нескольких институтов и собственной абсерватории. 

Из множества эксперементов и измерений, в фильм вошли основные 7. 
В частности, опыты с лодками заходящими за горизонт, телескопами, опыты с радиоволнами, лазерами, геодезистскими метками на зданиях, GPS. Опыты с уровнями и отвесами и т. д.

В результате экспериментов опровергнута теория сферической Земли и доказана плоская поверхность Земли с выступающими континентами. Опровергнуто наличие гравитации и вращения Земли. Найден новый континент. Составлена новая карта Земли с реальными размерами и расположением континентов, огороженная ледяным барьером. Установленны аномалии движения, размеров и расстояний до Солнца и Луны.

Документальный фильм- " Выпуклая земля" :

https://youtu.be/ma6EVDhub9o

----------


## Андрей Татауров

Харе Кришна! 
Руслан, это видео сделано людьми, которые считают Землю плоской. И они приводят свои "доказательства". Хотя на самом деле не приводят, а просто говорят о них. Кстати при удалении корабля, когда смотрели через прибор, видна была лишь мачта.) 
Про гравитацию вообще полный бред. Ну и про новый континент.) 

Что скажете на счет маятника Фуко? Объясните солнечное и лунное затмение? 
Вопросов тьма,  на которые теория плоской Земли ответить не может. 

Есть много видео и исследований, которые доказывают обратное. Причем те же эксперименты, но показывающие обратные результаты. 

И главное, что изменится, если мы будем знать, что форма нашей планеты другая? В чем выгода кому-то скрывать форму Земли? 
Как изменится мировоззрение? Да никак! 
Это знание не изменит жизнь обычных людей. 

Знание о нашей природе, о происхождении мира, о Боге - эти знания меняют мировоззрение и образ жизни. А знание о форме Земли никак не приблизит людей к истинной цели жизни! Об этом не раз говорил Враджендра Кумар прабху, отвечая на вопросы о форме Земли. 

Этот фильм - очередной фейк от сторонников плоской земли!

Ложь фальшивых бразильских ученых о плоской Земле - https://youtu.be/5XvqeyKtIpE

Земля шарообразная- ч.1https://youtu.be/GrepPTE6jT8
ч. 2 https://youtu.be/TURiQHMJYQc

----------


## Руслан

Харе Кришна! 
Во первых, если вам не нашлись люди, которые могут опровергнуть ложь о шарообразной и вращающейся Земле, и доказать, что она плоская, это не значит, что доказательств нет. Все это давно уже было сто раз опровергнуто и разжевано. И то, что вы задаете одни и те и те же вопросы и ролики, которые уже  давно были опровергнуты, говорит, что вы или не в теме, или не понимаете элементарных вещей. Хоть раз бы кто новый аргумент придумал бы)))) 

На счет якобы, опровергающего фильм ролика, то я его уже опровергал и вам могу повторить. Вот, кстати, очень хорошее опровержение ваших опровержителей фильма: 
https://youtu.be/dVwIu9w3qJE

Теперь по порядку. Где вы видели в фильме, что видна в телескоп только мачта, вы сами хоть смотрели фильм? Прекрасно виден весь корабль. 
На счет гравитации, бред, что она существует. Например, я могу поднять ногу, бабочка может взлететь. Где вы тут видите гравитацию? И вместе с тем, миллиарды тонн воды, якобы не могут оторваться от Земли при вращении и центробежной силе, и намертво приклеены гравитацией. Облака прекрасно плывут на запад, и вместе с тем вся атмосфера намертво приклеена к поверхности гравитацией и вращается вместе с ней со скоростью 1600 км/ч, что же облака то не приклеились?))) Почему, атмосфера вращается с разной скоростью от 0 до 1600км/ч, от полюса до экватора, если гравитация на этих участках якобы одинакова? Почему вертикально так же разные скорости слоев атмосферы должны быть, а на самом деле, на движение сдоев это не влияет? 
Почему от гравитации при полнолунии миллионы тонн воды якобы притягиваются Луной, а на пыль ваша гравитация не действует? Почему такие крупные планеты как Сатурн и Юпитер не вращаются на орбитах ближе к Солнцу, а Меркурий,на дальней, он же легче? Почему ядро Земли не притягивается к Солнцу и не смещено по отношению к нему? 

Почему про континент бред? Веды как раз подтверждают это о наличии других континентов, варш, за пределами нашей, окруженных горами, что и подтвердили ученые. 

На счет того, что я скажу о маятнике Фуко, встречный вопрос, а что вы скажите о героскопе. Одного гироскопа, который не переворачивается при якобы вращении Земли, достаточно, чтобы выкинуть теорию о сферичности Земли на помойку. 

А что собственно опровергает маятник Фуко, вы видели сами его устройство? Никто не видел крепление нити маятника, и не понятно, может само устройство этого крепления и отклоняет маятник. Во вторых, чтобы маятник построил  траекторию лепестков, как рисуют, он должен постоянно приводится в движение приводом, иначе он сразу затухнет. Вы видели это устройство и как оно связано с креплением нити? Вы видели маятник Фуко в московском планетарии. Там специально для движения груза сделаны два искривления в перилах, чтобы запускать маятник только в этой амплитуде, но не в каких других, зачем? 
Знаете как бы маятник Фуко мог бы подтвердить вращение Земли. Если бы его проверили на полюсах и экваторе. И на полюсах он вращался в противоположные стороны, а на экваторе стоял. Это было сделано, нет, так что о доказательствах рано говорить. 
И на последок, опыт  Майкельсона и Морли, не опроверг эфир, а подтвердил опытно, что Земля неподвижна в пространстве. Так же, обобщенный принцип относительности в трактовке Ленарда гласит, что «при любых движениях, все явления природы, должны протекать совершенно одинаково, будет ли наблюдатель и все окружающее пространство, приведено в соответствующее движение».  Из этого следует, что опыт с маятником Фуко не может подтвердить вращение Земли. 

Солнечное и Лунное затмение как раз теория сферической Земли не может  объяснить. Вы знаете, что Земля находится ниже плоскости Луны с Солнцем, о каком затмении может идти речь? И не помогут ссылки на рефракцию света, так как она действует на свет, а не тень. Так де как вы можете объяснить кровавое лунное затмение, когда якобы тень Земли окрашивается красным? Это модно объяснить рефракцией и дифракцией света как при красном солнце при заходе, но беда опять та де, этот закон не действует на тень, которая просто отсутствие света. 
Во вторых, бессмысленно само явление лунного затмения. Лунное затмение, это полнолуние, которое якобы закрывает тень Земли. Возьмите любую схему фаз Луны и поймете, что полнолуния быть не может, так как это Фронтальное попадание лучей от Солнца, в то время как Луна должна быть закрыта полностью тенью Земли. Не странно ли?)))  так же полнолуние не возможно на шарообразной Луне. Так шары отраженным светом, не освещаются, должны быть свет, полутени. Чтобы Луна была полностью освещена, она должна быть или плоской или вогнутой. 
Так же с 15 века, было зарегистрировано около 30 случаев, когда при Лунном Затмении, были одновременно видны Луна и Солнце, что уже доказывает, что затмение это не какая не тень Земли. 
Так же не Лунные не солнечные затмения не могут быть  как попадание тени Земли, якобы точно такого де диаметра как эти планеты. Достаточно взять официальные размеры Луны и Солнца, расстояния до них, и реальные их размеры на небосклоне. Чтобы такие светила были бы такими размерами на небе, то Луна должна  4 раза ближе к Земле, и Солнце намного ближе, что подтверждает вид радиальных лучей Солнца в облаках, рассеивание в облаках, вместо официального параллельного движения их. Так что затмения на таких расстояниях, когда одинаковый якобы круг тени, накладывается на такой же диаметр  светил, не возможен. 
Как и не возможен при затмении такой четкий круг тени, так как лучи солнца это рассеянный свет, поэтому и тень на таком расстоянии будет очень рассеянная и не четкая, и немного больше или меньше луны, в зависимости ближе ли солнце к Земле или далеко, но никак не равная самой Земле. 

Каждый может так де сам проверить, забить фото, одновременного вида луны и солнца и посмотреть, что на каждой второй фотографии, якобы освещаемая солнцем луна, освещение и само светило, располагаются в противоположных сторонах, в разных направлениях, особенно на луне рогами вверх. . Я сегодня сам, смотрел в 8.15 утра на луну во время рассвета. Солнце только всходило за горизонтом, а луна уже была освещена сверху и с противоположной широты. Каждый, кто находится на широте Воронежской области, может это проверить. 
 Вот такие же реальные проблемы с луной, на как раз экспериментах о которых  вы говорили

https://youtu.be/Ul2gUFIT1pUНа

 самом деле все затмения, это перекрытие светил планетой Раху. Которую можно увидеть лишь однажды, на фоне этих светил, так как наверняка она такая  темная, что поглощает все лучи. В Ведах это невидимая планета. Именно потому при затмении мы видим полукруг. И это никак не связано с сферичностью Земли, как любят это  доказывать официальники. А ночь это тень от горы Меру, вокруг в течении суток вращается Солнце, согласно Ведам. 


. Теперь к вопросу о том, что выяснение формы земли ничего нам не даст. Это заявление несколько опрометчиво. Так как на одни липовые космические программы, якобы полеты на Луну, на МКС, вся программа РосКосмоса, это ваши  и мои налоги, это миллиарды долларов вбуханных в поддержку этого фейка о шарообразности Земли. И говорить, мне то что, это значит быть рабом системы.
Я ниже более подробно напишу, зачем это выяснять. 

И на последок, о якобы разоблачителе фильма.
Так начинается ролик с голословия, что раз на Рен тв подставные актеры. То значит и в фильме точно такие же подставные ученые. Почему.?)) Где доказательства?)) . Если бы он взял все фамилии этих ученых, нашел их аккауны и данные и доказал, то имело бы смысл. 

Далее еще смешнее. Автор весь ролик и опровержение всего фильма строит лишь на одном факте, что раз скрывающаяся мачта ври виденье невооруженным взглядом и в телескоп, показаны в зуме, то фильм фальшивка. Что к чему?)) и главное показывает как должен выглядеть невооруженный взгляд, демонстрируя фото моря. Где на фото показан у него скрывающийся за горизонтом корабль для сравнения не понятно))) Автор что, настолько тупой, что не понимает, что фильм имеет цель НАГЛЯДНУЮ демонстрацию не ученым, а простым людям, как за горизонт скрывается корабль. Как он это себе представляет, можно показать не используя зум камеры? Без него, корабль на горизонте в фильме был просто точкой, что по ней можно было бы понять зрителю?. Естественно для демонстрации используется зум камеры, а потом более мощным телескопом, с большим зумом, достается с горизонта корабль обратно.45

----------


## Руслан

Многие спросят, ну доказали, что Земля плоская, а мне то что?

Не беда, если бы форму Земли скрывали и обманывали нас. Ну ошиблись, в гипотезе, с кем не бывает... 

Но вы даже себе и представить не сможете, при всем желании, весь масштаб обманов и зомбирования населения. Я не буду никому ничего доказывать из перечисленного списка лжи ниже, просто для размышления... 

Если ученым и правительству удалось обмануть в столь очевидном, что у нас прямо перед глазами и мы видим каждый день, о Форме Земли и якобы ее вращении, заставив верить не глазам, а псевдонауки ,представляете, сколько кругом не столь очевидного обмана? 

Тогда уже не приходится удивляться лжи о прививках и их пользах, хотя вреда от них больше чем от эпидемий. О создании вирусов эпидемий самими фарм корпарациями, чтобы потом продавать свои лекарства и прививки. 
О угнетении здоровья фарм индустрией в сговоре с аптеками , с целью не лечения людей, а наоборот, максимального их калеченья и медленного убийства, с целью выманивания денег и порабощения. Не удивишься уже иммунолагам, как наемным убийцам на службе государства, которое платит этим киллерам за медленное убийство вакцинами и уничтожение естественного иммунитета. 

Не удивишься обману всей стоматологической системе, в сговоре с той же фармакологией, выпускающей зубные пасты, рассчитаные не на чистку зубов, а максимального их разрушения, в том числе и Фтором, чтобы стоматология могла выманивать деньги.

Не удивишься обману о раке, где те же наемные убийцы врачи, убивают химиотерапией, выманивая за лечение деньги. Обману о спиде. 

Не удивишься обману всей системы образования, которая так же нацелена не на убучение граждан и просвещения их, а на выманивание с них денег за обучение, от школы до института, и дачу никому не нужной информации которая потом никому никогда в жизни не пригодится.

Не удивишься обману всех космических программ, якобы станции МКС на орбите, в которых никто никогда в космос не запустил не один спутник, все нарисовано и смонтировано, никогда на Луне не был, а эта система сделана опять же на вгоняние населения в многомиллиардные долги, и порабощение их, вынужденных работать на эти липовые программы.

Не удивишься обману в золотом стандарте, когда реальную плату за труд золотом, заменили обманом с бумажными деньгами ничем не подкрепленные и постоянно печатаемые, опять же чтобы поработить людей. 

Не удивишься лжи о демократии и якобы честным выборам от президента, до науки и религии. Хотя голосованием всегда выбирается ложь, а не истина. Нельзя количеством, выбрать качество. 

Не удивишься обману о пользе мяса и рыбы, которые на самом деле являются основными причинами разрушения здоровья, рака, и уменьшения продолжительности жизни. Пропаганде алкоголя, даже в церквях.

Не удивишься обману в истории, которая вся ложна. Я не говорю уже о ложной теории эволюции. От мифических, никогда не существовавших людей каменного века, вместо скрываемой цивилизации на порядок развитее нашей. С технологиями, космическими аппаратами на порядок лучше наших. О прогрессе человечества, вместо скрываемой его деградации по сравнению с прошлыми эпохами. Не удивишься сказке о монголо татарском нашествии, которого никогда не было. Не удивишься борьбе Романовской династии с нашей Тартарией, и переписывании ею и немцами всей истории. Мифе о якобы динозаврах миллионы лет назад. Не удивишься лжи о якобы бывшем ледниковом периоде. О скрываемых останках великанов.

Не удивишься липовой истории о появлении письменности на Руси, о мифических первых царях варягах, и якобы борьбе с печенегами. Не удивишься лжи о якобы появлении науки в древней Греции, придумывании цифр арабами, когда все это было украдено с Индии. Лжи о Египедских пирамидах, их строительстве и возрасте. 

Не удивишься мифам ученых о якобы существовании гравитации. О существовании мифического магнитного поля Земли, которое никогда не может существовать при такой точке Кюри. О ложной теории электричества, света. 

О скрываемых знаниях о душе, которую подменили телом, карме, реинкарнации. 

О ложном строении вселенной, ее размерах, возрасте, появлении. Не удивишься скрываемым ядерным войнам прошлого.

Это я набросал лишь что на поверхности вспомнил.

Возникает вопрос: для чего этот глобальный обман? 

Так как война добра и зла, света и тьмы, идет вечно, сначала полубогов с демонами в вселенной, , а сейчас на земле демонические цивилизации и личности: материалисты и атеисты, запад, гедонизм;, борются с духовными цивилизациями и личностями, отрешением, аскетичностью, востоком..Солнце всегда встает на Востоке... 

Для того, чтобы демонам победить, им надо сначала уничтожить два столпа духовной цивилизации, коров и браманов(ученых священников).
Поэтому демоны, ДЕМОНкратия запада, подменила класс ученых священниклв и священные писания, материалистической наукой, и классом ученых атеистрв, заменив ими священников. Если раньше образование в государстве давали священники, то сейчас- атеисты ученые. 

Так же было придумано лживое научное знание и якобы открытия ученых, чтобы подменить ими писания, шастры.

Вместо подачи общего знания, естествознания о мире, наука все поделила на дисциплины.
Демоны управляют по принципу все разделить и властвовать. Сначала они поделили единое ведическое государство на Земле и один язык санскрит, на множество. (история о Вавилонской башне) Одну нацию на множество с их ложным патриотизмом. 

Теперь поделила естествознание на отдельные науки, чтобы опять сделать людей более невежественными. Чтобы они были специалистами в отдельной дисциплине, но в остальных неучами и не могли свою часть, связать с остальным устройством мира, с Целым и в итоге с Богом. Который единоцентричной концепцией обладает, все связывает в целое, в отличии от демонов, все разделяющих. 

Вместо системы дедуктивной, познания мира от общего к частному, богоцентричного. Наука подменила системой индуктивной, от частного к общему, опять же разделяй и властвуй. Все им надо на части расщепить и так познать. И тогда появляется как результат ложь, что человек тело, а не душа, так как они исследуют не человека, жизнь, а труп, расщепляя его. 

Так как управлять невежественными людьми проще, ученые во главе с правительством, сотни лет оболванивают граждан. Не грамотный человек будет лучше работать и не задавать лишних вопросов, превратится в зомбированного раба, для чего было придумано телевиденье.

Так же в Ведах сказано, что Правдивость, это последняя нога религии(бык религии имеет символичные 4 опоры, аскетизм, чистота, милосердие и правдивость.

Демоны уже уничтожили три опоры, соответственно применив секс, интоксикацию и мясо. Осталась в нашу Кали югу одна опора, правдивость, которую пытаются уничтожить глобальной ложью, и азартными играми и денежными махинациями.

----------


## Андрей Татауров

Руслан, со вторым вашим постом согласен полностью, кроме гравитации. 
Бабочки и пыль имеют очень маленький вес. Поэтому бабочки легко летают, а пыль медленно опускается вниз. 

 Не всё так очевидно, как вы описываете. 

Неужели так много людей, которые работают в космических агентствах, все хором молчат и никто не проговлрился до сих пор? Многочисленные фото и видео из космоса, космонавты в невесомости - все фейки? 
Очень сомневаюсь. 
Про освещение солнцем луны - это иллюзия лунного терминатора. И кучу остальных явлений описывают законы физики. 

И еще раз подчеркну - знание формы земли для 99% населения ничего не изменит. И уж к Кришне это знание точно не приближает. Что помешает Роскосмосу и Наса изучать края плоской земли,  пространство под ней, за ней, выделяя на это миллиарды долларов?  

Про остальное я не буду спорить, не вижу смысла.  Очень много несостыковок в теории пз. Всего доброго вам.

----------


## Руслан

> Руслан, со вторым вашим постом согласен полностью, кроме гравитации. 
> Бабочки и пыль имеют очень маленький вес. Поэтому бабочки легко летают, а пыль медленно опускается вниз. 
> 
>  Не всё так очевидно, как вы описываете. 
> 
> Неужели так много людей, которые работают в космических агентствах, все хором молчат и никто не проговлрился до сих пор? Многочисленные фото и видео из космоса, космонавты в невесомости - все фейки? 
> Очень сомневаюсь. 
> Про освещение солнцем луны - это иллюзия лунного терминатора. И кучу остальных явлений описывают законы физики. 
> 
> ...


Харе Кришна. 
Начну с того, что в 1651 году, астроном Риччиоли, автор труда "Новый альмагест" , перечислил в нем 49 доказательств  в пользу Коперника и 77 против. Так это астроном, изучающий звезды и то его не убедила теория сферической Земли, а он больше доказательств приводит ее плоскости. Почему же вы так просто отмахиваетесь от этой теории, даже не изучив ее? Я не знаю, вы сторонник Вед, если да, то почему отрицаете, что Земля плоская, когда это прописано в Ведах, где бхумандала диск? 

Теперь о гравитации. Какое у вас есть хоть одно доказательство ее существования? Падение яблока легко можно объяснить и другими теориями, например распределением веществ  согласно их плотности. Более плотное яблоко опускается в менее плотной  атмосфере. Или теорией зарядов и  магнитного притяжения веществ. 
Если вы гравитацию обьясняете массой, то покажите мне на Земле, чтобы вы приблизили, например, больший камень к меньшему и тот притянут его? Такого не существует. 

Вы видели в каких центрефугах якобы тренеруются космонавты, видели, как их вдавливает в стенку центробежной силой? Чтобу такую силу вращения на скорости 1600 км/компенсировать, гравитацией, вас просто должно было бы расплющить. О каких пылинках вы говорите, чтобы они не улетели на такой скорости, они напрочь должны быть приклеены к Земле. 
Далее, о каких летающих пылинках и бабочках вы можете говорить якобы летающих из за легкого веса, когда я прекрасно вижу, что они парят в воздухе в разных направлениях? Вы представляете скорость Земли в 1600 км, это быстрее самолёта, чтобы бабочка полетела на запад, ей пришлось бы лететь со скоростью быстрее чем 1600 км/ч. А если у вас атмосфера намертво приклеена к Земле, что не возможно, если есть движения атмосферных циклонов, но предположим. То тогда нелепы ваши оправдания легким весом пылинки, так как у вас точно такая же легкая атмосфера, состоящая из легких частиц намертво приклеена липучкой гравитации к планете. 

Идем дальше, о заговоре космических агенств. Во первых, большинство рабочих в этих агенствах, попросту могут не знать, чем они занимаются и о сути космической аферы. Вы слышали послание президента о создании гиперзвукового оружия? Тысячи институтов и заводов, сотни тысяч людей были не в курсе что они производят и чем занимаются, на одном заводе детали одну деталь, в другом институте изучали другое явление, а общую картину знали лишь несколько человек. 

При этом существуют  реальные полигоны запуска ракет, и их действительно запускают, только без людей и в космос они никогда не улетают. Посмотрите все видео запуска ракет, нигде не видно как она попадает в космос, летя сначала прямо, она потом резко меняет орбиту под углом 90 градусов и летит параллельно земле, как Челябинский метеорит, а не прямо как должно быть. И это вовсе не для придания ускорения по баллистической орбите за счет ускорения планеты, просто в более плотной атмосфере ракета летит прямо из за обтекания ее формы  воздухом, а в менее разряженной ее сразу бы стало вращать в разные стороны. И эти ракеты, просто, падают рядом рядом с полигоном где их и подбирают, все, деньги отмыты. 

ТОЖЕ и с МКС, международной космической студией. На орбите плавает металлическая болванка, которую видят в телескопы, но в которой не возможно нахождение людей из за радиации. А все видео мкс снимают в макете на Земле, где столько ляпов в видео что каждый желающий может это проверить. Вы знаете что такое аккустическая левитация? Вот ее делают на этом макете и там летают пузырьки воды и тп. И сейчас собираются цирк с артистами первый канал там устроить. Оказывается у нас уже не нужна супер подготовка для запуска в космос и каждый артист это может, шапито. Мало того, что мкс одни старики летают, так теперь и артисты)))  Причем как только усиливается активность плоскоземельщиков, роскосмос сбрасывает эти якобы опровержения, то с круговой панарамой мкс, то с скафандрами, то теперь шоу. 

Теперь к освещению Луны. Ваш лунный терминатор,то линия раздела между светом и тенью, поэтому она никак не может обьяснить полное освещение луны в полнолуние, не как на шаре, а как на плоскости,свет до краев круга. Во вторых, терминатор может  обьяснить небосвода разный угол освещения луны по отношению к солнцу, но только при условии, что этот ракурс был бы на небосклоне постоянным. Но что мы видим на фото в интернете, при одинаковым ракурсом на одних фото луна освещена под одним углом, на других под другим, при одинаковом положении луны относительно солнца. 
Во вторых, возьмите фото луны в полнолуние, это полное освещение луны, где нет линии раздела с тенью, то есть нет терминатора и им вы полнолуние не можете отмазать. И что мы видим в интернете, одновременные фото луны и солнца на рассвете и закате в полнолуние)))) В полнолуние, солнуе должно располагаться за спиной сжимающего, чтобы его лучи фронтально попадали на Луну, а мы видим полнолуние над солнцем. Так что ваш терминатор так же на помойку отправляем. 

Знание формы Земли на 100% изменит жизнь населения. Не вводите людей в заблуждение, это не красиво)))  Если люди узнают истинную форму Земли, то вся наука рухнет, атеистам ученым никто больше верить не будет. Как этл и предсказывал Шрила Прабхупада, он говорил что это произойдёт через примерно 50 лет, то есть как раз сейчас. Как только люди разочаруются в авторитете ученых атеистов и больше не будут им верить и их теориям о происхождении человека с материи, все устремятся к истинным знаниям, к ведам и реальному устройству мироздания и человека. Как раз, я подозреваю это время наступит с открытием Ведического  планетария, посмотрим. 
Теперь на счет того, что помешает Роскосмосу тратить миллиарды долларов на изучение края Земли. Да люди помешают. Бунт начнется, чего они и боятся. Вы предстпвляете, если люди узнают что миллиарды их налогов тратились на пустышку, обман, сто их воровали, кто после этого даст свои деньги мошенникам на исследование края Земли. Кто после этого будет верить мошенникам Академикам, обманывавшим им. Кто подчинится правительству, которое столько обманывало?

----------


## Андрей Татауров

Руслан, я не буду комментировать то, что вы написали. И кто из нас вводит в заблуждение  остальных, покажет время. 
Скажу лишь, что я последователь Вед и Шрилы Прабхупады. В Шримад-Бхагаватам нигде не сказано, что место, где мы живём, плоскость (наша планета). Бхумандала - это целый пласт, в составе которого много объектов, в том числе и наша маленькая планета. 

Фильм Института Бхактиведанты это подтверждает. 
https://youtu.be/j7UpnY1LvBE

Из дискуссии выхожу. 
Харе Кришна!

----------


## Руслан

> Руслан, я не буду комментировать то, что вы написали. И кто из нас вводит в заблуждение  остальных, покажет время. 
> Скажу лишь, что я последователь Вед и Шрилы Прабхупады. В Шримад-Бхагаватам нигде не сказано, что место, где мы живём, плоскость (наша планета). Бхумандала - это целый пласт, в составе которого много объектов, в том числе и наша маленькая планета. 
> 
> Фильм Института Бхактиведанты это подтверждает. 
> https://youtu.be/j7UpnY1LvBE
> 
> Из дискуссии выхожу. 
> Харе Кришна!


Харе Кришна. 
Я прекрасно знаю о устройстве нашей Бху-мандалы и положении нашей варши на ней. И вы, возможно, лукавите, что в Бхагаватам не сказано, что наша планета плоская, конечно не о плоскости, а о диске прекрасно сказано, сказано как на колеснице этот диск разграничил махараджа Прияврата, океанами,протоптав их  колесами от колесницы.Так же конкретно наша Джамбудвипа с нашим Земным шаром, сксщано, что напоминает лист лотоса, то есть ПЛОСКАЯ  (Шримад Бхагаватам 5,16.5)

 Мне вот только не понятно, почему вы сами все это прекрасно зная, уперлись в теорию, а я подчеркиваю в ТЕОРИЮ, сферичности Земли,ее вращения, Теорию гравитации, когда можно основываться на том, что наша планеиа диск, а все несогласовки с этой позицией уже обьяснять положением нашей варши на этом диске и отделением ее от остальных варш искривлениями пространства?

----------


## Андрей Татауров

> Харе Кришна. 
> Я прекрасно знаю о устройстве нашей Бху-мандалы и положении нашей варши на ней. И вы, возможно, лукавите, что в Бхагаватам не сказано, что наша планета плоская, конечно не о плоскости, а о диске прекрасно сказано, сказано как на колеснице этот диск разграничил махараджа Прияврата, океанами,протоптав их  колесами от колесницы.Так же конкретно наша Джамбудвипа с нашим Земным шаром, сксщано, что напоминает лист лотоса, то есть ПЛОСКАЯ  (Шримад Бхагаватам 5,16.5)
> 
>  Мне вот только не понятно, почему вы сами все это прекрасно зная, уперлись в теорию, а я подчеркиваю в ТЕОРИЮ, сферичности Земли,ее вращения, Теорию гравитации, когда можно основываться на том, что наша планеиа диск, а все несогласовки с этой позицией уже обьяснять положением нашей варши на этом диске и отделением ее от остальных варш искривлениями пространства?


В фильме Института Бхактиведанты по ссылке выше все объяснено, как именно понимать то, что написано в Бхагаватам.

----------


## Руслан

> В фильме Института Бхактиведанты по ссылке выше все объяснено, как именно понимать то, что написано в Бхагаватам.


В фильме как раз и сказано что Земля ПЛОСКАЯ, как Бху мандала, так же и наша Джамбудвипа. Так что вы сами себе противоречите!!!

----------


## Сергей Х.

В Шримад-Бхагаватам говорится, что наша вселенная состоит из 14 планетных систем. Все планетные системы делятся на три уровня:

Бхур-лока – низшие планетные системы.Бхувар-лока – средние планетные системы, именно среди этих планет и находится наша Земля.Свар-лока – высшие планетные системы.
Еще эти системы планет называются адскими, средними и райскими в соответствии с условиями жизни на них. Из 14 планетных систем 7 являются низшими.
yogalifestyle

----------


## Руслан

> В Шримад-Бхагаватам говорится, что наша вселенная состоит из 14 планетных систем. Все планетные системы делятся на три уровня:
> 
> Бхур-лока – низшие планетные системы.Бхувар-лока – средние планетные системы, именно среди этих планет и находится наша Земля.Свар-лока – высшие планетные системы.
> Еще эти системы планет называются адскими, средними и райскими в соответствии с условиями жизни на них. Из 14 планетных систем 7 являются низшими.
> yogalifestyle


Все правильно, но  с оговоркой, что Бхувар-лока, состоит всего с одной планеты, бху-мандалы, плоского диска размерами со всю вселенную, в которую опирается гора Меру, вокруг которой уже и вращаются все остальные планетарные системы и планеты. Исли бы и в правду Бху-манлала не была единой планетой, а лишь скоплением многих планет, шариков, то во что бы упералась ось вселенной, чтобы ее удержать нужна и соответсивующая опора, размерами с вселенную, как в юле.

----------


## Андрей Татауров

> В фильме как раз и сказано что Земля ПЛОСКАЯ, как Бху мандала, так же и наша Джамбудвипа. Так что вы сами себе противоречите!!!


Значит вы невнимательно смотрели и слушали. 

Вот тут подробное описание по данной теме. 
И далеко не все так однозначно. Описанное в Шримад-Бхагаватам не так легко для понимания. 
https://valentincehov.livejournal.com/743195.html

----------


## Sharada d.d.

;

----------


## Руслан

> Значит вы невнимательно смотрели и слушали. 
> 
> Вот тут подробное описание по данной теме. 
> И далеко не все так однозначно. Описанное в Шримад-Бхагаватам не так легко для понимания. 
> https://valentincehov.livejournal.com/743195.html


Харе Кришна! 
Вот именно, что не все так однозначно, даже в вашей ссылке. Там тоже сомневаются в явно притянутом рбьяснении, Бху манлалы, большого диска, как якобы отражения нашего шара Земли, ввиду не возможности того, чтобы там жили живые существа. А в 5 книги Махабхараты, Бхишма парве, гл
8-10, напрочь отрицается эта теория.



Вот прекрасная статья " Земля плоскость или шар. Шримад Бхагаватам", где на мой взгляд более лучше обьяснено о плоскости Земли, чем по вашей ссылке. 

https://ninel2009.mirtesen.ru/blog/4...mat-Bhagavatam


Там так же дана цитата Шрилы Прабхупады, который высмяял представление о Земле как о шаре,наклоненным под углом,вращающении вокруг Солнца. Шар должен вращаться с одинаковой скоростью, а мы знаем, что в Шримад Бхагаватам 5 песнь, однозначно сказано, что Солнце всегда вращается с разной скоростью"быстро, медленно или средне".(Шб. 5.22.7,    5.22.12)

----------


## Андрей Татауров

> Харе Кришна! 
> Вот именно, что не все так однозначно, даже в вашей ссылке. Там тоже сомневаются в явно притянутом рбьяснении, Бху манлалы, большого диска, как якобы отражения нашего шара Земли, ввиду не возможности того, чтобы там жили живые существа. А в 5 книги Махабхараты, Бхишма парве, гл
> 8-10, напрочь отрицается эта теория.
> 
> 
> 
> Вот прекрасная статья " Земля плоскость или шар. Шримад Бхагаватам", где на мой взгляд более лучше обьяснено о плоскости Земли, чем по вашей ссылке. 
> 
> https://ninel2009.mirtesen.ru/blog/4...mat-Bhagavatam
> ...


В статье половина про данные из ШБ, а половина явных глупостей от приверженцев теории пз (гравитация, реки, самолёты, вращение и прочее, что очень легко объясняет физика) 
Вывод из этой статьи, который в ней же и описан:
Тема дискусионная, и вопросов очень много. 
И окончательного ответа нет ни у кого. 


А как же Сурья-сидханта, где даны все размеры и формы планет нашей солнечной системы, в том числе и нашей? А как работает Джьотишь, если принять землю плоской? 

Вы склонны думать, что наша планета плоская. 
Я же - нет. Меня устраивает фильм "Строение вселенной по Ведам",о котором выше я писал. В нем нашу планету плоской не называют. 

И я не вижу смысла дальше продолжать спор на эту тему. Как появятся неопровержимые доказательства, пишите (видео края Земли, например). 

Харе Кришна!

----------


## Кришна Мохан дас



----------


## Руслан

> В статье половина про данные из ШБ, а половина явных глупостей от приверженцев теории пз (гравитация, реки, самолёты, вращение и прочее, что очень легко объясняет физика) 
> Вывод из этой статьи, который в ней же и описан:
> Тема дискусионная, и вопросов очень много. 
> И окончательного ответа нет ни у кого. 
> 
> 
> А как же Сурья-сидханта, где даны все размеры и формы планет нашей солнечной системы, в том числе и нашей? А как работает Джьотишь, если принять землю плоской? 
> 
> Вы склонны думать, что наша планета плоская. 
> ...


Харе Кришна! 

То, что вы чего то не понимаете, нечего называть глупостями, разберитесь сначала)) ! 

Джьетишь прекрасно работает и на плоской Земле, так как остальные то планеты не плоские и вращаются, что прекрасно согласуется с Сурья Сиддхантой. 
. Именно для таких как вы и строится ведический планетарий, где вам наглядно покажут и край Земли, и что она плоская. Именно потому Шрила Прабхупада и считал строительство планетария  таким важным, чтобы изменить эту парадигму.

----------


## Андрей Татауров

> Харе Кришна! 
> 
> То, что вы чего то не понимаете, нечего называть глупостями, разберитесь сначала)) ! 
> 
> Джьетишь прекрасно работает и на плоской Земле, так как остальные то планеты не плоские и вращаются, что прекрасно согласуется с Сурья Сиддхантой. 
> . Именно для таких как вы и строится ведический планетарий, где вам наглядно покажут и край Земли, и что она плоская. Именно потому Шрила Прабхупада и считал строительство планетария  таким важным, чтобы изменить эту парадигму.


И где логика, если остальные планеты шарообразные, то почему земля наша плоская? 
Аналогично могу сказать и про вас по поводу непонимания. :mig:

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

…Здесь Шукадева Госвами объясняет устройство Вселенной. И это странное устройство Вселенной с точки зрения современного материалиста, который пялится в телескоп и пытается разглядеть в телескоп как же она устроена. Всё то, что он читает в Шримад Бхагаватам абсолютно не имеет никакого смысла. Абсолютно бессмысленная вещь.

Как, например в Шримад Бхагаватам написано, что мы с вами находимся на Джамбудвипе. И на Джамбудвипе есть несколько варшей. На одном этом острове есть несколько областей и наша варша называется Бхарата-варша. Вся наша планета называется Бхарата-варшей. Несколько выше неё находится Кимпуруша-варша, над ней находится Илаврита-варша.

И на Илаврита-варше мы знаем, мы читали это недавно, находится Господь Шива и Господь Шива сидит там со свой супругой Умой, Парвати. Эта супруга - олицетворенная материальная энергия. И стоит какому-то мужчине случайно забрести туда, случайно оказаться там, проходить мимо как тот час же разгневанная Парвати проклинает его и говорит: - Ишь ты, возомнил себя мужчиной! Возомнил себя пурушей! Возомнил себя тем, кто наслаждается здесь в материальном мире. Я проклинаю тебя. Будешь женщиной отныне. Говорится что однажды Нарада Муни проходил – Ума и его в женщину превратила. Она не смотрит на личности.

Но на этой Илаврита-варше находится баньяновое дерево и это баньяновое дерево, которое находится на одной двипе Вселенной, на одной варше Вселенной, это баньяновое дерево по диаметру больше чем вся Вселенная. Как это может быть? На одном маленьком острове внутри Вселенной, на одной из 14-и планетных систем есть одна часть этого острова – Илаврита-варша и на ней растет баньяновое дерево, которое по диаметру больше чем вся Вселенная. Может такое быть? А? Может? Как это может быть?

Никто не может этого понять до тех пор, пока мы не поймём природу духа. Материалист никогда не сможет этого понять. Он может сколько угодно пялиться в телескоп и, хотя это дерево по размерам больше чем вся Вселенная, он его не увидит. Потому что Шримад Бхагаватам описывает многомерную Вселенную и с точки зрения Шримад Бхагаватам рассказы материалиста которые описывают трёхмерную Вселенную с галактиками и всем остальным примерно тоже самое, когда мать говорит ребенку…Ребёнок у неё спрашивает: - Откуда я появился? Она говорит: - Тебя в капусте нашли.

Она рассказывает ему эту сказку. Точно также для человека, который понимает духовную природу Вселенной, который понимает это бесконечное многообразие Вселенной, мельчайшая крошечная частица которого доступна лишь нашему лицезрению, нашему восприятию, для этого человека все эти рассказы смешные.

Это примитивное устройство Вселенной с одной солнечной системой, вокруг которой планеты крутятся - это просто смешно. На самом деле там растёт баньяновое дерево это баньяновое дерево больше чем вся Вселенная. Из него текут реки, там растет дерево манго и с него сваливаются плоды манго – каждый по 430 метров.

Из этих плодов вытекает сок, и сок этот составляет реки, которыми наслаждаются жители райских планет. Почему нет? Если человек верит в Бога, то он понимает – Бог может всё. Потому что Бог является изначальной причиной всех причин и если он хочет создать реку мангового сока или океан топленого масла, никто не может Ему запретить. Никакой Альберт Эйнштейн не может сказать Ему: - Эй, кто Ты такой чтобы создавать океан топлёного масла? Всё состоит только из земли, которую мы можем пощупать, которую мы можем покушать, которую мы можем понюхать…

Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами. Шримад-Бхагаватам 5.20.18 16 июня 2000, Сухарево, с 12:30-16:51

----------


## Руслан

> И где логика, если остальные планеты шарообразные, то почему земля наша плоская? 
> Аналогично могу сказать и про вас по поводу непонимания.


А что тут не понятного? Плоская Бху Мандала, для дого, чтобы удержать ось вселенной, гору меру, это самая устойчивая форма, как в юле. Удержать гору боььше миллиона киллометров, никакой ваш Земной шар не сможет, для этого нужен размер, сопоставимый с вселенной. И шаром это основание так же быть не может, так как в этом случае Бху мандала заняла бы всю вселенную и остальным райским и адским планетам, не было бы места. А так же на поверхности вселенского океана, шар бы сразу провернулся с осью, только плавающий на нем диск, устойчив!

Во вторых, если по Бхагаватам половина вселенной, это океан, на водах которого плавает Бху мандала, во второй половине, в космосе, что, вакуум?
При соприкосновении воды с вакуумом, она превращается в лед, что видно в опытах и по ледяным планетам. Тогда бы не было никакого океана, а был сплошной лед, и с адских, нижних, миров никто не мог бы в космосе летать. 

Чтобы отделить океан от вакуума, нужна перегородка, то есть диск Бху мандала, вокруг которой по оси вращаются остальные системы и создают магнитное поле, вокруг диска, способное удержать атмосферу и разграничить ей вакуум.

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Я правильно понял нижеприведенную статью, что тот кто верит в землю-шар не верит словам Шримад Бхагаватам?

*Поверхностная вера*

_Слушатель:_ Какая разница для преданных: плоская земля или не плоская?

_Б.Ч. Бхарати Свами:_ В общем, никакой разницы нет. Только маленькая разница. Во-первых, об этом говорит "Шримад Бхагаватам". Принимаем мы авторитет "Бхагаватам" или мы принимаем авторитет ученых – это выбор преданного. Преданный пусть сам решает, кто говорит правду — ученые или "Шримад Бхагаватам". Это первое.

Во-вторых, если человек сознаёт, что земля не шар, а плоскость, то он автоматически сознаёт, что земля создана, а не появилась сама по себе. Как только в его сознании укоренится, что земля создана, то следом у него будет идея о Создателе, понимание, что есть Создатель. Не может быть что-то создано без Создателя.

Конечно и шар тоже теоретически может кто-то создать, а может и не создать. Если земля шар, то может быть этот шарик кто-то скатал, а может и не скатал. А если земля плоскость, то есть если вселенная — это конструкция, которая выглядит как описано в пятой книге "Шримад Бхагаватам"— посередине земля, над ней надземные ярусы, под ней подземные ярусы, то становится понятно, что это всё нагромождение замыслено и создано. 

Вот так случайно появиться не может, а шарики, крутящиеся вокруг друг друга... есть шанс, что они могут быть созданы случайно. Есть шанс, что они могут быть созданы кем-то, но когда мы говорим о конструкции вселенной с плоской землей, то нет шансов, что оно само по себе появилось. Это обязательно кто-то нагромоздил. И когда у преданного это укореняется в сознании, то укореняется и идея Создателя. И это хорошо, то есть он живет с идеей Создателя, пусть глубоко в подсознании. И держать это в голове хорошо. Это приближает нас к пониманию того, что вселенная создана и есть Создатель, Господь Бог, или, по крайней мере, Брахма.

Дело в том, что если мы верим в некоего отвлеченного Кришну, Который играет на Голоке с Радхой, но не верим в созданную, сотворенную конструкцию нашего мира, то вера в Кришну ничего не стоит – это тоже самое, что верить в сказки про конька-горбунка. Мы когда читаем сказку про конька-горбунка, то мы же верим, что там две больших лошади и один маленький конек, который исполнял желания Иванушки-дурачка, правильно? Но при этом мы же понимаем, что есть планета земля, шар, который вращается вокруг солнца. Красивая сказка, да.

Мы понимаем, что про конька-горбунка — это сказка, а реальность здесь, вот она – это шарообразная земля 40000 километров в диаметре, летящая со скоростью 1600 км/ч. Можете себе представить эту скорость? Еще вращается при этом, а мы даже этого не чувствуем, потому что сила тяготения и так далее. 

Так вот, если мы верим в эту шарообразную землю, а не верим в плоскую землю, то наша вера в Кришну тоже самое, что вера в конька-горбунка. То есть наше отношение к Кришне такое же, как к коньку-горбунку, то есть мы понимаем, что про конька-горбунка — это сказка, а реальность – шарообразная земля. Для того, кто не верит в созданную вселенную творцом Брахмой, история про Кришну – сказка, там веры нет никакой. Эта вера поверхностна.

Вот так бы я ответил, какая разница. В первом случае мы верим в творца, во втором — в то, что всё появилось само по себе. Для материалиста это естественно. Для преданного — бессмыслица. Преданный не может верить в Кришну и не верить в то, что создано по Его замыслу неким творцом.

Б.Ч. Бхарати Свами

Из лекции "Шри Чайтанья Чаритамрита, Ади-Лила, глава 4. Сущностная причина сошествия Шри Чайтаньи. Стихи 229 и далее" от 8 апреля 2018 года

----------


## vasia

Харе Кришна  :vanca calpa:  Тут Б.Ч. Бхарати Свами говорит, что для него, ну и в общем для всех авторитет Ш Б выше чем, круглая земля, доказанная учеными. т.е. по его словам, как-бы ее не рисовали, а его представления основаны на том как описано в пятой книге "Шримад Бхагаватам". :vanca calpa:

----------


## Андрей Татауров

В прошлом году спрашивал у старших преданных про форму Земли, описанную в Шримад-Бхагаватам. Ответ был таков, что наше восприятие и непосредственное наблюдение говорит о том, что Земля шарообразная. А в Шримад-Бхагаватам описана земля с позиции восприятия полубогов. А их сознание и восприятие на мноооого превосходит наше. 

Поэтому наши рассуждения здесь похожи на спор лягушек, сидящих на дне колодца и обсуждающих узость неба.

Вот замечательный ответ Враджендра Кумара прабху на эту тему (и приведенный в нем ответ ЕС Бхакти Вигьяны Госвами):

http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=19491

Отрывок оттуда:
"Вселенная, описанная в «Бхагаватам», – это не убогая трехмерная Вселенная нашего с вами ограниченного опыта, а Вселенная, увиденная с другого уровня бытия и сознания, с другой точки отсчета».

----------


## Руслан

> В прошлом году спрашивал у старших преданных про форму Земли, описанную в Шримад-Бхагаватам. Ответ был таков, что наше восприятие и непосредственное наблюдение говорит о том, что Земля шарообразная. А в Шримад-Бхагаватам описана земля с позиции восприятия полубогов. А их сознание и восприятие на мноооого превосходит наше. 
> 
> Поэтому наши рассуждения здесь похожи на спор лягушек, сидящих на дне колодца и обсуждающих узость неба.
> 
> Вот замечательный ответ Враджендра Кумара прабху на эту тему (и приведенный в нем ответ ЕС Бхакти Вигьяны Госвами):
> 
> http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=19491
> 
> Отрывок оттуда:
> "Вселенная, описанная в «Бхагаватам», – это не убогая трехмерная Вселенная нашего с вами ограниченного опыта, а Вселенная, увиденная с другого уровня бытия и сознания, с другой точки отсчета».


Харе Кришна. 

Все в точности наоборот. Наши чувства как раз нам говорят, что Земля плоская и неподвижная, о ее шарообразности и вращении, внушили нам мошенники ученые. Наши же чувства как раз говорят обратное.

В 1970 в Лос-Анжелесе, Шрилу Прабхупаду пригласил извесный телеведущий сатирик, Джо Пайн, на интервью. В котором речь зашла о Солнечной системе:

"В соответствии с вашей космологией, вы утверждаете, что мир плоский.

На что Прабхупада ответил:

– Везде, где я хожу, он плоский."

Во первых, Шрила Прабхупада, мог
бы согласиться, что наша Земля шар, вместо этого он привел аргумент в пользу Земли как Плоскости, хотя мог сказать, что плоский не Земной шар, а диск Бху-мандала. 

Во вторых, аргумент Шрилы Прабхупады как раз был построен на ощущении наших чувст, земли, как плоскости.

 Действительно, все мы ходим по плоскости, все мы видим абсолютно прямой горизон, без всякого закругления, хоть на море, хоть в телескоп, сколько его не приближай, хоть с горы, хоть с самолета, кругом абсолютно плоская земля. Мы не чувствует никакой вибрации от вращения Земли, и не малейшего порыва воздуха, в западном направлении, хотя вращение бешенноое, чуть ли не в два раза быстрее самолета. Обычный сапсан, нас бы сбил потоком воздуха при гораздо меньшей скорости. Мы все видим что Солнце вращается вокруг Земли, каждый день с восхода до заката, а не мы вокруг его. Все летчики, мореплаватели, геодезисты, артеллеристы, работают по плоским картам и рассчетам, никогда не делая поправки на кривизну Земли. Наш собственный вистибулярный аппарат, встроеный "гироскоп" в мозгу, говорит нам что Земля плоская и имеет верх и низ, которые мы прекрасно чувствуем, когда нас переворачивают вверх ногами, даже в темноте.Все наши чувства кричат, что Земля плоская. Веды кричат, что Земля плоская. А мы до сих пор верим атеистам, мошенникам ученым, которые, к тому же, сами не могут опрелелиться между собой, какой формы Земля. Шар, приплюснутый с полюсов шар, или геоид. Хотя рисуют в компьтерных программах, для наших, кстати, чувств, все якобы фотографии, абсолютно круглые, под циркуль, без всяких геоидов))

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

> В прошлом году спрашивал у старших преданных про форму Земли, описанную в Шримад-Бхагаватам. Ответ был таков, что наше восприятие и непосредственное наблюдение говорит о том, что Земля шарообразная. А в Шримад-Бхагаватам описана земля с позиции восприятия полубогов. А их сознание и восприятие на мноооого превосходит наше


Махараджу Парикшиту осталось 7 дней до смерти и он будучи человеком спрашивает не о своем виденье или виденьи людей с ограниченными чувствами или о виденье Господа, к которому стремится попасть в скором времени, а о виденье полубогов? 

Но тогда как это принято ему логично было бы  спросить шире - и о виденье людей, привидений, асуров, киннаров, кимпурушей, гандхарвов, сиддхов, чаранов и первого полубога и живого существа во вселенной - Брахмы, который не только видел, но и прошел по бесконечному стеблю. Но смыл? Ибо и полубоги, и люди и прочие находятся в майе. Настоящее виденье лишь у Господа - всевиденье. Как например Арджуна на поле битвы Курукшетра увидел всё в одной точке. Если полубог будет видеть всё в одной точке - всю боль, все страдания и смерть всех существ, то как он будет наслаждаться? Это испортит его наслаждения и приведет к апатии и бездействию в результате шока.

Ведическая литература любит классифицировать. Например, есть шкала счастья в Упанишадах, где за единицу счастья берется счастье молодого здорового, красивого и образованного человека к тому же управляющего всей Землей. Счастье в 100 раз больше испытывает гадхарв и так далее до самого Брахмы. 

Но где-то в шастрах есть классификация виденья Вселенной её разных обитателей? Где-то говорится что Парикшит спросил о виденье полубогов и о различии виденья людей и прочих? Как мы можем на практике применить виденье полубогов? А зачем нам тогда их схемы, карты. глобусы или математика если нет переводчика и мудреца, который может перевести их величины в наши? 

Что отличает высказывание мусульманина о непостижимом Аллахе за 70-ю завесами света и тьмы, от высказывания о непостижимых многоголовых и многоруких Брахмах или баньяновом дереве с Илаврита-варши диаметром больше самой Вселенной? В каких целях нужны подробности чего-то непостижимого и не закрывают ли они вообще обсуждение вопроса?

----------


## Андрей Татауров

> Харе Кришна. 
> 
> Все в точности наоборот. Наши чувства как раз нам говорят, что Земля плоская и неподвижная, о ее шарообразности и вращении, внушили нам мошенники ученые. Наши же чувства как раз говорят обратное.
> 
> В 1970 в Лос-Анжелесе, Шрилу Прабхупаду пригласил извесный телеведущий сатирик, Джо Пайн, на интервью. В котором речь зашла о Солнечной системе:
> 
> "В соответствии с вашей космологией, вы утверждаете, что мир плоский.
> 
> На что Прабхупада ответил:
> ...


Харе Кришна! 

Руслан, такое ощущение, что законы физики вы тупо игнорируете. А ведь эти законы существовали всегда, до описания их людьми, то есть это законы Бога. Люди лишь, наблюдая их, научились их описывать и на их основе предсказывать разные космические явления. 

Согласно Ведам солнце одно и оно освещает всю вселенную. По вашей версии, солнце находится над маленькой нашей плоской землей и параллельно ей вращается и светит, как фонарик, по кругу. На схеме сторонники пз именно так отображают это. 
А должен быть вечный день, так как освещается вся плоскость Бху-мандалы. 
Может у вас своя версия, как день и ночь сменяют друг друга на плоской земле? 

Про то, что мы не ощущаем вращения земли - это школьная физика. Потому что земля, атмосфера и мы - это все единая система. 
Bce дeлo в пpиpoдe caмoгo движeния плaнeты. Дaвaйтe пpeдcтaвим, чтo мы oкaзaлиcь в caмoлeтe, кoтopый плaвнo лeтит c пocтoяннoй cкopocтью пpи oдинaкoвoй выcoтe. Bы мoжeтe пoпpocить cтaкaн вoды, кoтopый нe пpoмчитcя мимo вac, или пpoйтиcь пo caлoну. Oщутить пoлeт пoлучитcя лишь в тoм cлучae, ecли выглянитe в иллюминaтop и увидитe, кaк пpoнocитecь нaд гopoдoм или oблaкaми. Пoчeму вы нe чувcтвуeтe пoлeтa внутpи? Пoтoму чтo вы, caмoлeт и вce внутpи лeтят c oдинaкoвoй cкopocтью. Этa жe cxeмa cpaбaтывaeт и oceвым движeниeм Зeмли. Haш миp выпoлняeт oдин oбopoт зa 2З чaca и 56 минут. Bpaщeниe пpoиcxoдит нeпpepывнo и c пoчти cтaбильнoй cкopocтью. И в пpинципe вы мoжeтe oщутить вpaщeниe зa cчeт дунoвeния вeтpa нa лицo. Oднaкo и здecь вce нe тaк чeткo, вeдь aтмocфepa вpaщaeтcя вмecтe c плaнeтoй.

----------


## Андрей Татауров

> Махараджу Парикшиту осталось 7 дней до смерти и он будучи человеком спрашивает не о своем виденье или виденьи людей с ограниченными чувствами или о виденье Господа, к которому стремится попасть в скором времени, а о виденье полубогов? 
> 
> Но тогда как это принято ему логично было бы  спросить шире - и о виденье людей, привидений, асуров, киннаров, кимпурушей, гандхарвов, сиддхов, чаранов и первого полубога и живого существа во вселенной - Брахмы, который не только видел, но и прошел по бесконечному стеблю. Но смыл? Ибо и полубоги, и люди и прочие находятся в майе. Настоящее виденье лишь у Господа - всевиденье. Как например Арджуна на поле битвы Курукшетра увидел всё в одной точке. Если полубог будет видеть всё в одной точке - всю боль, все страдания и смерть всех существ, то как он будет наслаждаться? Это испортит его наслаждения и приведет к апатии и бездействию в результате шока.
> 
> Ведическая литература любит классифицировать. Например, есть шкала счастья в Упанишадах, где за единицу счастья берется счастье молодого здорового, красивого и образованного человека к тому же управляющего всей Землей. Счастье в 100 раз больше испытывает гадхарв и так далее до самого Брахмы. 
> 
> Но где-то в шастрах есть классификация виденья Вселенной её разных обитателей? Где-то говорится что Парикшит спросил о виденье полубогов и о различии виденья людей и прочих? Как мы можем на практике применить виденье полубогов? А зачем нам тогда их схемы, карты. глобусы или математика если нет переводчика и мудреца, который может перевести их величины в наши? 
> 
> Что отличает высказывание мусульманина о непостижимом Аллахе за 70-ю завесами света и тьмы, от высказывания о непостижимых многоголовых и многоруких Брахмах или баньяновом дереве с Илаврита-варши диаметром больше самой Вселенной? В каких целях нужны подробности чего-то непостижимого и не закрывают ли они вообще обсуждение вопроса?


Харе Кришна! 

Ну точно не для понимания обычных людей. Гора Меру, молочный и прочие океаны, высота гор десятки тысяч миль.....различные варши,....  Только осознание души могут, скорее всего,  понять, о чем речь,и как это все располагается в пространстве. 
Поэтому и есть куча противоречивых статей и обсуждений на эту тему.

----------


## Руслан

> Харе Кришна! 
> 
> Руслан, такое ощущение, что законы физики вы тупо игнорируете. А ведь эти законы существовали всегда, до описания их людьми, то есть это законы Бога. Люди лишь, наблюдая их, научились их описывать и на их основе предсказывать разные космические явления. 
> 
> Согласно Ведам солнце одно и оно освещает всю вселенную. По вашей версии, солнце находится над маленькой нашей плоской землей и параллельно ей вращается и светит, как фонарик, по кругу. На схеме сторонники пз именно так отображают это. 
> А должен быть вечный день, так как освещается вся плоскость Бху-мандалы. 
> Может у вас своя версия, как день и ночь сменяют друг друга на плоской земле? 
> 
> Про то, что мы не ощущаем вращения земли - это школьная физика. Потому что земля, атмосфера и мы - это все единая система. 
> Bce дeлo в пpиpoдe caмoгo движeния плaнeты. Дaвaйтe пpeдcтaвим, чтo мы oкaзaлиcь в caмoлeтe, кoтopый плaвнo лeтит c пocтoяннoй cкopocтью пpи oдинaкoвoй выcoтe. Bы мoжeтe пoпpocить cтaкaн вoды, кoтopый нe пpoмчитcя мимo вac, или пpoйтиcь пo caлoну. Oщутить пoлeт пoлучитcя лишь в тoм cлучae, ecли выглянитe в иллюминaтop и увидитe, кaк пpoнocитecь нaд гopoдoм или oблaкaми. Пoчeму вы нe чувcтвуeтe пoлeтa внутpи? Пoтoму чтo вы, caмoлeт и вce внутpи лeтят c oдинaкoвoй cкopocтью. Этa жe cxeмa cpaбaтывaeт и oceвым движeниeм Зeмли. Haш миp выпoлняeт oдин oбopoт зa 2З чaca и 56 минут. Bpaщeниe пpoиcxoдит нeпpepывнo и c пoчти cтaбильнoй cкopocтью. И в пpинципe вы мoжeтe oщутить вpaщeниe зa cчeт дунoвeния вeтpa нa лицo. Oднaкo и здecь вce нe тaк чeткo, вeдь aтмocфepa вpaщaeтcя вмecтe c плaнeтoй.


Харе Кришна!. 

Все в точности наоборот. Такое ощущение, что вы игнорируете законы физики))
Солнце вовсе не должно освещать всю поверхность Бху-мандалы, так как Солнце по Бхаватам движется вокруг горы Меру, поэтому естественно, когда солнце находится с одной стороны этой горы, тень от нее падает на другую сторону диска, отчего там наступает ночь. 

С какой это кстати, Земля и атмосфера у вас стала единой системой, за счет чего? Вы естественно приведете мифическую гравитацию, якобы намертво приклеившая атмосферу, не понятно с чего это. 


Тогда скажите, по вашим законам физики, скорость вращения на полюсе нулевая, а на экваторе 1670км/ч., но гравитация при этом на всей планете одинаковая. Как так у вас получилось, что получается гравитация у вас с разной силой держит атмосферу, на одном теле? 

Далее, чем выше от поверхности Земли находится слой атмосферы, тем так же больше его скорость. Аналогичный вопрос, как у вас получилась единая система и одна скорость атмосферы с Землей, если по закону все слои атмосферы должны двигаться с разной скоростью? А в горах мы наглядно видим, на разной высоте разные потоки воздуха, двигающиеся в разных направлениях. 

Далее идем, относительно той же мифической гравитации. Почему в полнолуние, Луна движет миллионы тонн воды при прибоях, но при этом не действует на пыль, или ту же атмосферу?

Пример с самолётом вообще не в тему, так как самолёт защищен от атмосферы, стенками, а вы попробуйте тот же опыт провести на верху самолета, получится?))) 

Идем далее, к фразе, что якобы самолет и все кругом летят с одной скоростью. На каком же основании вы тогда самый первый свой аргумент, за шарообразность Земли, привели маятник Фуко, если у вас все движется с одной скоростью, вы уж определитесь))) 

Далее, на того, что атмосфера якобы вращается вместе с Землей. Вы знаете, что по вашим же законам физики, при вращении объекта, никаких других вращений на его поверхности быть не может? И так как мы наблюдаем вращающиеся циклоны, смерчи, это уже опровергает, то, что атмосфера может вращаться вместе с Землей. 
Движение атмосферных фронтов, так же опровергает вращение атмосферы вместе с Землей. 

Далее, что опровергает вращение атмосферы с Землей, это величина силы гравитации, которая потребовалось бы для приклеивания стольких километров массы воздуха к поверхности, которая должна была нас расплющить. И при этом оказывается та же самая сила, не действует на перышко, пушинку одуванчика, которые прекрасно парят и не прилипают к поверхности. 

И вопрос на засыпку, по вашим законам физики, откуда в якобы вращающейся Земле взялось магнитное поле? Если у вас все единая система и все одинаково вращается? У вас ядро Земли так же вращается?

----------


## Руслан

Мэтью Бойлан, бывший менеджер оперативной графики НАСА,работал в течение многих лет, создавая фотореалистичную компьютерную графику для НАСА. Теперь он активный сторонник Плоской Земли.
 Бойлан утверждает, что единственной причиной существования НАСА является публичная пропаганда и продвижение ложной идеи шарообразной гелиоцентрической 
картины мира. Изначально взятый в штат из-за своих навыков и репутации гиперреалистического мультимедийного художника, он начал делать такие проекты, как обработка фотошопом различных световых и атмосферных явлений на изображениях Земли, Луны, Юпитера, Европы и т.д. Он проявил себя, и, желая содействовать его продвижению по службе для выполнения 
более секретных работ, компания вышестоящих 
управленцев НАСА во время вечеринки в форме инициативного  обряда объяснили в деталях ему и еще 
нескольким другим реальность модели геоцентрической плоской Земли, и то, как они дурачат весь мир!

Отказываясь быть частью их 
обмана, Бойлан прервал свои связи с НАСА, начал исследовать Плоскую Землю ради собственного интереса и в последнее время стал сильным спикером, проведя цикл лекций и разоблачая НАСА в интернете, обнажая их гелиоцентрический обман.

 В своих комедийных лекциях он 
откровенно и красноречиво 
говорит о том, как просто, не 
используя ничего, кроме Adobe 
Photoshop и видео-редактора, создать любой тип изображений, на которые  НАСА претендует, как на "полученные телескопом Хаббл". Он указывает на 
то, что в большинстве видео шарообразной Земли ленивые графические работники НАСА даже не утруждают себя изменением облачных структур в 
обычной или замедленной киносъемке: та же форма, цвет и состояние  облачности часто остается полностью неизменными в течение 24-часовых периодов и дольше! 

Бойлан недвусмысленно заявляет, что каждое изображение и видео земного шара, все десанты на Луну/Марс, существование орбитальных спутников, космических станций, и все изображения Хаббла - это обман. Он даже рассказывает анекдоты о том, как сотрудники НАСА и астронавты, причастные к истине о Плоской Земле будут истерически смеяться над промытыми мозгами людей-зомби, которые беспрекословно верят своим телевизорам.

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

> Харе Кришна! 
> 
> Ну точно не для понимания обычных людей. Гора Меру, молочный и прочие океаны, высота гор десятки тысяч миль.....различные варши,....  Только осознание души могут, скорее всего,  понять, о чем речь,и как это все располагается в пространстве. 
> Поэтому и есть куча противоречивых статей и обсуждений на эту тему.


Харе Кришна! 

А как полубоги видят людей и округлые части их тел, например головы и шире все похожее на шарообразную землю: арбузы, яблоки, дыни?

----------


## Андрей Татауров

Руслан, я понял, что вы убеждены в своей теории. Но меня вы вообще не убедили своими доводами. Особенно про день и ночь. И так и не ответили - смысл обмана? Плоская наша планета или нет - не имеет значения для подавляющего числа людей. 
Мне лень столько писать и опровергать ваши "аргументы". 

Вот с этим вашим текстом я согласен полностью. 



> Тогда уже не приходится удивляться лжи о прививках и их пользах, хотя вреда от них больше чем от эпидемий. О создании вирусов эпидемий самими фарм корпарациями, чтобы потом продавать свои лекарства и прививки. 
> О угнетении здоровья фарм индустрией в сговоре с аптеками , с целью не лечения людей, а наоборот, максимального их калеченья и медленного убийства, с целью выманивания денег и порабощения. Не удивишься уже иммунолагам, как наемным убийцам на службе государства, которое платит этим киллерам за медленное убийство вакцинами и уничтожение естественного иммунитета. 
> 
> Не удивишься обману всей стоматологической системе, в сговоре с той же фармакологией, выпускающей зубные пасты, рассчитаные не на чистку зубов, а максимального их разрушения, в том числе и Фтором, чтобы стоматология могла выманивать деньги.
> 
> Не удивишься обману о раке, где те же наемные убийцы врачи, убивают химиотерапией, выманивая за лечение деньги. Обману о спиде. 
> 
> Не удивишься обману всей системы образования, которая так же нацелена не на убучение граждан и просвещения их, а на выманивание с них денег за обучение, от школы до института, и дачу никому не нужной информации которая потом никому никогда в жизни не пригодится.
> 
> ...


Касаемо формы Земли пусть каждый останется при своем мнении. 
Всего хорошего. 
Харе Кришна!

----------


## Руслан

Харе Кришна!

Про смысл обмана я писал.
Для Наса и Роскосмоса, причина в банальном выманивании и распиливании денег налогоплатильщиков. На одну аферу с якобы полетом на Луну, было потрачено 30 миллиардов долларов.А что стоит афера с МКС, все на которой снимается на Земле. 
Предстоящая афера Первого канала с якобы артистками на МКС, оказывается у нас уже не нужна космическая подготовка для полетовмв космос))) Чувствуют мошенники, что у них ухолит планета из под ног, изо всех сил пытаются поддержать свой авторитет, который на каждом углу плоскоземельщики уже громят и разоблочают все их подгоги, и анимацию. 

Или хотя бы банальный развод за плату за спутниковую связь, и якобы летающих на геостационарной орбите спутниках телевиденья? Что же они у них, из-за их липовой гравитации не падают на Землю, и гравитация не заставляет их кружиться как спутники на гелеостационарке? 


Так же космическим корпарациям выгоден миф о шарообразной Земле, и ее вращении в космосе, так как это усиливает страх людей. Страх перед гигагским Солнцем, которое одной своей гиганской вспышкой может уничтожить якобы все живое на этой крошечной планете. Якобы обычный метеорит может разрушить этот крошечный шар. Липовое перенаселение этого крошечного шарика, конечно не даст нам свободного места. И что в итоге, срочно надо давать свои налоги мошенникам с космоса, чтобы они изучали планеты и срочно готовится к переселению, сначала говорили на Луну, теперь на Марс, теперь Наса говорит о строительстве воздушных городов в атмосфере Венеры, и строительстве кораблей, которые будут летать быстрее скорости света. Это с офицального их сайта))))

Военные корпарации в числе тех же мошенников, плодят страх перед атомным оружием, якобы способным разрушить этот маленький Земной шар, тоже вымогают деньги. 

Для ученых атеистов, в любой из видов наук, выгода в обмане, чтобы люди, вместо веры знаниям в священных писаниях, начали верить им.Поэтому мошенники Академики никогда не признают плоскую землю, иначе все из звания полетят, придется пересматривать всю науку, раскроется их обман с времен Коперника и Галилео, когда они с каждым годом все больше увеличивали размер солнца, делая его центральным и все более значимым, , и все дальше его удаляя. Обычные Солнцепоклонники))) 

(Коперник рассчитал, что расстояние Солнца от Земли равняется 3 
391 200 милям (5 457 594 км). В следующем веке Иоганн Кеплер решил, что 
оно на самом деле составляет 12 376 800 миль (19 918 479 км). Ньютон 
однажды сказал: "Это не имеет значения, считаем ли мы это расстояние 28 или 54 миллионами миль (45-87 млн км), каждая из этих величин будет 
хороша!". Как это научно звучит!? Бенджамин Мартин рассчитал между 81 и 
82 миллионами миль (130-132 млн км), Томас Дилворт утверждал 93 726 900 
миль (150 838 449 км), Джон Хинд настаивал на 95 298 260 милях (153 367 
302 км), Бенджамин Гулд заявил более 96 миллионов миль (154 млн км), и 
Кристиан Майер думал, что это было более чем 104 миллиона (167 млн км)!


В теории заговора, смысл обмана в обмане массонов и иллюминатов, все символы которых связаны с солнцем и якобы космонавты летавшие на  луну были массонами, что видно по фото на которых у них массонские символы, эмблема массонов, знаки рук массонов,(знак циркуля, очерчивает круг) , а так же в названии самого носителя Апполон, символизирующего солнце, в символе Наса с раздвоеным змеиным языком. Иллюминаты, это так же поклонники солнца, что видно по их эмблеме солнца, и издревле это была кучка ученых, борющихся с религией, которая в свое время загнала их в подполье на века, и , поэтому якобы они так же отстаивают Гелиоцентрическую концепцию, где в центре солнце. Я не очень верю в эти заговоры, но что то в этом есть.

И наконец главная причина этого великого обмана человечества, это борьба демонов, ракшасов, с духовностью, полубогами. Демонам выгодно, чтобы люди считали Землю шаром, это приводит к атеизму, чтотлает силы демонам. 

Как говорил в посте выше Бхарати Свами, шарообразность Земли, очень легко обьяснить простой случайностью, якобы вся материя стремится принять форму шара. Но если принять модель плоской Земли, то диск, с воткнутой в него осью, да причем перевернутой вверх ногами горой, вокруг которой вращаются все остальные планеты, атеист уже никаким Взрывом не сможет обьяснить, для этого нужно разумное творение Бог.

То есть, как следствие, принятие плоской Земли, может во первых привести к принятию авторитета шастр и Браманов, издревле говорящих о этом, во вторых к принятию Бога!! 

Во вторых, мошенники гелиоцентристы, обесценили центральное положение Земли, сделав ее, рядовым шариком из триллионов таких же шариков в вселенной. 
Они убрали то, что Земля, это центр вселенной, нас Бог сделал не рядовыми, а центральным местом в вселенной, только на Земле есть карма, на всех остальных высших и низших планетах она только отрабатывается. Только на Земле и нигде более, рождается Сам Господь Кришна, именно потому здесь центр и солнце вращается вокруг нас, а не мы вокруг него.


Поэтому только демоны будут принижать геостационарное положение Земли и говорить какая разница, плоская она или шар, так как только им это выгодно!Как говорится, ищите, кому выгодно!

----------


## Вайрагья Бхума дас

> Наши чувства как раз нам говорят, что Земля плоская и неподвижная, о ее шарообразности и вращении, внушили нам мошенники ученые. Наши же чувства как раз говорят обратное.


Живое существо обладает несовершенными чувствами.




> Все летчики, мореплаватели, геодезисты, артеллеристы, работают по плоским картам и рассчетам, никогда не делая поправки на кривизну Земли.


А вот эти сказки не надо рассказывать.

----------


## Руслан

> Живое существо обладает несовершенными чувствами.
> 
> 
> 
> А вот эти сказки не надо рассказывать.


Не летчики, не мореплавотели, не геодезисты не каких поправок на кривизну Земли не делают, я это слышал в их интервью, видео полно. 

Вот вам офицальный документ с сайта НАСА, где ясно дана рекомендация для полета летчиков не делать поправку на кривизну Земли, и летать по картам плоской и не вращающейся  Земли:
https://youtu.be/K746woU1tTg

Я так же слышал интервью с штурманом корабля и он говорит, что всегда в переходах по параллелям, например с запада на восток, северный полюс на шарообразной Земле должен был бы оставаться всегда строго на севере, нт штурманы всегда делают поправку пелинга на северо запад, как на плоской Земле, так как иначе корабль сносит с курса.
Так же геодезисты, прокладывая прямые ветки метро или шахт, никогда кривезну Земли не учитывают, а бурят строго по прямой, без всяких радиусов.то же и с троительствлм дорог, железнодорожных путей.

----------


## Вайрагья Бхума дас

Я маркшейдер и эти поправки учитываю. (Маркшейдер - это геодезист на горных работах).
И карты плоской Земли не может быть в принципе, поскольку карта - это изображение земной поверхности на плоскости с учётом её кривизны.
И русский язык выучите, неграмотный человек не вызывает доверия.

----------


## Руслан

> Я маркшейдер и эти поправки учитываю. (Маркшейдер - это геодезист на горных работах).
> И карты плоской Земли не может быть в принципе, поскольку карта - это изображение земной поверхности на плоскости с учётом её кривизны.
> И русский язык выучите, неграмотный человек не вызывает доверия.


Все летчики летают по азимутальным картам, это по сути карты плоской Земли.

В учебнике геодезии, сказано, что для квадратов 20/20, км, никакие поправки на кривизну Земли не делаются. А сложите вместе эти квадраты, у вас получится плоская Земля. А извините,кривизна Земли на 20 км, это 31 метр по вертикали, или 17.5 метров если смотреть с 2м.высоты.Вот калькулятор кривизны Земли:
https://www.omnicalculator.com/physics/earth-curvature

----------


## Александр "NИ"

Так же интересовался этой темой. И, прослушал-просмотрел не одну лекцию по Ведической космологии.  
*Вселенная – место вселения.
Планета – план бытия.* 
Поэтому когда говорится «планетная система», имеется в виду, скорее – план бытия. 

Наша вселенная имеет 64 измерения, потому наши представления с «осмотра» трёхмерного измерения, мягко говоря – не полны. С нашего обычного видиния, говорится, что мы не можем ровным счётом ничего видеть «за пределами» нашей вселенной. К тому же покрытия «Золотого Яйца Творения» (нашего, где говорится, что наша вселенная одна из самых «маленьких»), первоэлементами, превращает в масштабе, нашу вселенную чуть ли не в «точку». Так например размеры вселенной нашей – миллиарды километров. А оболочки из первоэлементов - … «страшные цифры.  :smilies: 

…Потому, всё то ночное небо, усыпанное «звёздами», которое открывается нашему взору, это – наша вселенная. И, даже говорится, что мы не можем видеть Сварга-локи (уровень выше нашего, через один)… в виду недостаточного уровня «благочестия», в Век Кали. Но по замыслу Бога, нам видны лишь 9-ть планет из них, Солнце, Луна и семь планет; в их числе - Кету и Раху (хотя это и демонические планеты, они «известны» как Лунные и Солнечные затмения). Поэтому, в «поле нашего видиния», лишь две звезды – Солнце и Луна. Остальные либо отражают свет Солнца и Луны, либо «самосветящиеся»…, как вариант – души населяющие ту или иную «пл. систему» - освещают её своим «светом».  
Полярная звезда, это – «столица» нашей вселенной. А на «ковше» «Большой медведицы» (около 2-й звезды «ручки ковша») можно увидеть не вооружённым глазом, маленькую звёздочку, это – Сатья-лока – «высшая точка нашей вселенной», там «живут» Брахма и многие другие. 

Когда речь идёт о нашей вселенной, обязательно нужно учитывать такое понятия, как – измерения. Их 64. Ни время, ни пространство, таким образом, нельзя рассматривать так, как мы здесь его знаем. На Высших планетных системах… Да – их можно сравнить с нашими понятиями – галактик. На Высших пл. сист. проходит «мгновение», в то время как у нас тысячелетия. Или у нас «день», а на Низших пл. сист. столетия. Нечто похожее и с понятием – пространство… Ну…, пример? Это пример (!): для муравья «мир видится» вовсе не таким и не так, как для нас, как «во времени», так и в «пространстве». Ибо – тело муравья, для ДУШИ воплощённой в тело муравья - «рисует» ему «мир»…, совершенно отличным образом от нас. И, потому исходя из этого примера, можно «заключить»: смотря что и для кого, и какой может «выглядеть» вселенная и мир. Потому Ведическая космология, это действительно, весьма «трудная для нас категория пониманий». Но по Милости Бога, для «общего понимания», нам дана во «вкраплении юги – сатья» - Ведическая модель нашей вселенной. 

Для чего и что из этого мы должны понять (как минимум)? 
•	Вселенная наша, «не такая», как её «видят» современные астрономы и учёные. 
•	Определить наши для нас «координаты» в ней; и задачи души. 
•	Показать, что мы в этом мире, далеко (!) не единственные и далеко (!) не самые разумные. Вся вселенная, «до краёв» наполнена жизнью. 

Ещё несколько слов о «плоской Земле». 
«ЗЕМЛЯ», действительно – «плоская»… Но, размерчик… в почти 2 миллиарда километров в диаметре, «не привычно» на слуху для совр. человека. А то что мы знаем современные, как свою «Землю», это… одно из Вед названий – Бху-гола…

…и она действительно «шарообразный объект» диаметром 12800 км (для существ уровня деградации трёхмерного измерения*), «плавающая» в Солёном Океане Джамбудвипы … 

…Где – «полная» «ЗЕМЛЯ» это ещё 6 двип; «закрытая» для нас «территория» нынче, в Век Кали. Плюс, ещё 8-мь варш есть в пределах Джамбудвипы… - «центра МИШЕНИ-ЗЕМЛИ», и эти «территории» для современных людей, так же «закрыты». 

М-м-м… Один из «самых примитивных звездолётов» по Виманике-шастре… – Капота-вайю. 

Ага… игрушки-самолётики инков, это «эхо» прошлых времён. Так вот на Капота-вайю, можно было пересечь всю «ЗЕМЛЮ» (около 2 миллиардов километров), за несколько часов. 
Во времена Махабхараты (прихода Кришны)… были ещё «открыты границы» всех варш…

----------


## Руслан

Интервью известного певца, Юрия Лозы:

Певец сообщил, что во время учебы на географическом факультете в Казахском государственном университете он узнал о том, что у геодезистов нет понятия о шарообразной Земле.  

"Все эти формулы геодезические, когда вы берете из какой-то точки снимаете показания какие-то, по формуле вычисляете расстояние, и никто не берет поправки на круглую Землю", — цитирует слова Лозы “Пятый канал”.
Также, по словам музыканта, мореходы не пользуются глобусом. Об этом артисту поведал его тесть-моряк. "Ни в одной компании не стоит глобус. Ни один капитан в мире не рассчитывает свой маршрут, какие-то там по фарватеру свои движения по глобусу — только по картам плоской Земли. Потому что если плыть по глобусу, то поплывешь неизвестно куда", — добавил певец.  


Следующий аргумент Лоза узнал от дяди, который прослужил в авиации 30 лет. Согласно ему, самолеты летают только по прямой плоскости и только в северном полушарии, “как будто летят по плоской Земле”. Кроме этого, еще одним доказательством музыкант считает тот факт, что на всех новейших навигационных интернет-ресурсах нет перемещений самолетов и кораблей в Южном полушарии.

https://yandex.ru/turbo/ria.ru/s/202...577433974.html

----------


## Вайрагья Бхума дас

> Все летчики летают по азимутальным картам, это по сути карты плоской Земли.
> 
> В учебнике геодезии, сказано, что для квадратов 20/20, км, никакие поправки на кривизну Земли не делаются. А сложите вместе эти квадраты, у вас получится плоская Земля. А извините,кривизна Земли на 20 км, это 31 метр по вертикали, или 17.5 метров если смотреть с 2м.высоты.Вот калькулятор кривизны Земли:
> https://www.omnicalculator.com/physics/earth-curvature


А полностью прочитать страницу сил не хватило? И про высшую геодезию не слышали?

----------


## Вайрагья Бхума дас

> Также, по словам музыканта, мореходы не пользуются глобусом. Об этом артисту поведал его тесть-моряк. "Ни в одной компании не стоит глобус. Ни один капитан в мире не рассчитывает свой маршрут, какие-то там по фарватеру свои движения по глобусу — только по картам плоской Земли. Потому что если плыть по глобусу, то поплывешь неизвестно куда", — добавил певец.  
> 
> https://yandex.ru/turbo/ria.ru/s/202...577433974.html


Ну да, это же очень удобно пользоваться глобусом диаметром 127 метров для масштаба 1:100 000.

----------


## Руслан

Ю. С. Павлюк  «Баллистическое проектирование ракет» 1996г. Учебное  пособие
https://studfile.net/preview/401306/




Ю. Н. Сарайский. И. И. Алешков «Аэронавигация», учебное пособие 2010г. 
https://spbguga.ru/files/AERONAVIGAT...oe_posobie.pdf






"Курс Инженерной Геодезии". 
-В.Е.Новака

https://www.proektant.org/index.php?topic=15433.0

----------


## Вайрагья Бхума дас

Ну, если Вы не понимаете разницы между "принимается" и "является" ...

----------


## Руслан

> Ну, если Вы не понимаете разницы между "принимается" и "является" ...


Разницы нет, обычная игра слов.

----------


## Вайрагья Бхума дас

> Разницы нет, обычная игра слов.


Понял, дискуссию прекращаю.

----------


## Андрей Татауров

Алесандр, отличный обзор! 

Руслан, все документы, которые вы привели, как раз подтверждают, что Земля шарообразная. А принимается она за плоскую только на ограниченных площадях? Если измерения проводят на большее растояние, то кривизна учитывается.
Неужели вы этого не понимаете? 
Такое ошущение, что не читая эти документы, а лишь увидев там словосочетание "плоская земля", вы сделали вывод, что наша планета плоская.  :good:

----------


## Руслан

> Алесандр, отличный обзор! 
> 
> Руслан, все документы, которые вы привели, как раз подтверждают, что Земля шарообразная. А принимается она за плоскую только на ограниченных площадях? Если измерения проводят на большее растояние, то кривизна учитывается.
> Неужели вы этого не понимаете? 
> Такое ошущение, что не читая эти документы, а лишь увидев там словосочетание "плоская земля", вы сделали вывод, что наша планета плоская.


В учебном пособии по Аэронавигации и так же в рекомендациях НАСА по полетам самолетов, не каких ограничений по расстояниям, не стоит, Земля принимается за плоскую и не вращающуюся. Как вообще вращение земли можно ограничить какими то расстояниями?)))

В указанном пособии по Геодезии, принимается за плоскость расстояние 25 км. Но на этом расстоянии искривление  планеты, будет в 30 метров по вертикали, на 30 метров уйдет обьект за горизонт, вы считаете это незначительное расстояние?)))

В учебном пособии по Баллистике, сказано о ограничениях в сотни киллометров, а на сотни киллометров, искривление Земли будет уже киллометры это не значительно, что ли?)))

----------


## Андрей Татауров

> В учебном пособии по Аэронавигации и так же в рекомендациях НАСА по полетам самолетов, не каких ограничений по расстояниям, не стоит, Земля принимается за плоскую и не вращающуюся. Как вообще вращение земли можно ограничить какими то расстояниями?)))
> 
> В указанном пособии по Геодезии, принимается за плоскость расстояние 25 км. Но на этом расстоянии искривление  планеты, будет в 30 метров по вертикали, на 30 метров уйдет обьект за горизонт, вы считаете это незначительное расстояние?)))
> 
> В учебном пособии по Баллистике, сказано о ограничениях в сотни киллометров, а на сотни киллометров, искривление Земли будет уже на десятки киллометров, это не значительно, что ли?)))


Вам человек, маркшейдер, который на практике занимается этим, сказал, что учитывается кривизна, а вы все за свое. 
)))

----------


## Руслан

> Вам человек, маркшейдер, который на практике занимается этим, сказал, что учитывается кривизна, а вы все за свое. 
> )))


Пусть тогда ответит что такое высота над уровнем моря? И как она возможна на сферической Земле???

----------


## Александр "NИ"

> Алесандр, отличный обзор!


Спасибо. 
Пришлось «помучится»  :smilies: , чтобы загрузить картинки… 
Но вижу, ближайшие участники обсуждения этой темы, вошли в «кураж» светско-научных или псевдонаучных страстей рассуждений, и кроме Вас Андрей… «мой обзор» не заметили. 
Интересен в этих делах в частности – «аспект веры». Практически, никто из нас не может полететь лично даже в ближайший космос, потому имеем дело с тем, что нам «говорят»… - какие то учёные, книги, статьи… И полемика разводится, таким образом, скорее по предмету – веры, а не реальных фактов и личной практики наблюдений, весьма ограниченной к тому же. Лично мне – Ведическая космология – «открыла глаза». И я – верю… в то что говорят об этой теме сведущие в Ведах люди. Творение по Ведам – грандиозно! И никаких лучших идей и более полных, мне не приходилось нигде больше слышать или читать. Но, каждому, как говорят – «своё».

----------


## Руслан

(Вараха поднимает Землю) :

Вишну пурана гл. 4

36. На кончиках твоих бивней, о Покровитель, виднеется,насаженный, весь круг Земли, как если бы ты купался в пруду, (заросшем лотосами) и к ним пристал запятнанный лист лотоса.

45. Прославляемый так высший Атман, Держатель Земли, быстро поднял землю и поместил ее в полноводный океан.

46. Земля, подобно огромной ладье, плавала на поверхности этого разлива вод, не погружаясь, благодаря своему обширному телу.

47. Затем Бхагаван, безначальный высший Пуруша выровнял почву (на поверхности) земли и горами разделил (землю) на части.

48. Он, чьи желания свободны от Заблуждения, своей лишенной Заблуждения волей сотворил на поверхности земли все горы, сгоревшие при прошлом творении.

49. Затем, разделив землю должным образом на семь материков, он создал, как это (уже) было прежде, землю и прочее, и четыре мира.







Рамайна

Во исполнение воли отца эти могущественные царевичи, радуясь в сердцах, пустились на поиски коня. О великий Рама, они обошли всю землю, но безуспешно, и тогда ногтями, подобными алмазам, начали рыть почву. О царевич династии Рагху, пользуясь плугами, лопатами и другими приспособлениями, они вспахивали землю, пока она не загудела и не начала дрожать. Продолжая свое дело, сыновья Сагары убили и ранили бесчисленных змеев, демонов и могучих исполинов. О Рагхава, те царевичи прорыли землю на шестьдесят тысяч миль вглубь, пока не достигли ее противоположной стороны. Проникнув в глубины земли, они исследовали горные массивы Джамбудвипы.
... 
Глава 40
Смерть сынов Сагары
.... 

- Идите и снова ройте землю, поймайте коня и, исполнив мою волю, возвращайтесь. Послушные отцу, царевичи сокрылись в вырытом ими туннеле и, продолжая его, натолкнулись на чудовищной формы слона Вирупакши, который держит на своей голове Землю со всеми ее горами и лесами. О Какутстха, когда этот великий слон трясет своей утомленной головой, происходит землетрясение.  Сыновья царя Сагары обошли этого огромного слона, поддерживающего четвертую часть земли, и продолжая рыть, достигли Расаталы.


Обследовав восточную область, они направились на юг и там увидели другого великого слона, знаменитого Махападму, подобного горе, который так же держит Землю на своей голове. Изумление царевичей не знало границ. Обойдя его, шестьдесят тысяч сынов Сагары, великие души, стали рыть западную часть земли и перед ними появился еще один гигантский слон, размеры которого превосходили самые высокие горы. Отдав ему дань почтения и узнав о его благополучии, они снова принялись за свое дело и рыли до тех пор, пока не достигли области, где находится Сома.



Маркандея пурана
 гл44

После разрушения мира, последовавшего за окончанием Махакальпы Падма, Господь Брахма
проснулся после своей ночи. Тогда он, исполненный Саттвы, стал взирать на мир, и увидел
там пустоту. Некоторые мудрецы говорят, что в это время Брахма проявляется как Нараяна,
могучий бог, который является причиной творения и уничтожения Вселенной. Нара -
означает воду изначального океана, а тот, кто возлежит на воде - Нараяна. Пробудившись, он
увидел, что земля поглощена водами, и он испытал желание достать землю. Как в прошлые
кальпы он принимал разные облики, такие как рыба, черепаха, так в этой кальпе принял он образ кабана. Господь, который состоит из Вед и жертвоприношений, извечный и
всепроникающий, принял облик, состоящий из Вед и жертвоприношений, и вошел в воды. И господин этого мира поднял землю из нижних миров, и установил ее, освобождённую, на воды. В это время сиддхи, пребывающие в Джаналоке, медитировали на него. Земля поплыла по этим водам, но не тонула по причине своей протяженности и обширности.
Земля была ровной, и тогда он создал на ней горы, ведь при уничтожении земли все сотворенное на ней сгорело в пламени пралайи, и горы, также были поглощены этим огнем.
Эти горы, когда-то избитые ветрами и поглощенные водами, были поставлены в те же места,
где и раньше. Затем он разделил землю на семь двип, указал четыре стороны света

Гл. 52
...
Таким образом, я поведал о том лотосе, которым является Земля. Четыре его лепестка - это четыре варши, Бхадрашва, Бхарата и другие,расположенные по сторонам света. Страна,названная Бхаратой, расположена, как я говорил, на юге. Это страна деяний и поступков,страна, где приобретаются плоды благих и грешных деяний, это страна, в которой все строго утверждено правилами и законами. И отсюда люди достигают Сварги или окончательного освобождения, или принимают новое рождение в человеческом облике, отсюда же люди спускаются в ад или принимают новое рождение в виде птиц или в других грубых формах, о брахман

Гл. 55
..
Крауштуки сказал:
О господин! Ты подробно описал Бхарата-варшу, ее реки, горы, страны и народы, населяющие
ее. Но ты ранее упомянул про Черепаху, в виде которой проявляется великий Вишну в
Бхаратаварше. Я желаю услышать об этом. Зачем бог Джанардана воплощается в виде Черепахи? И как это влияет на счастье и скорби человечества? Поведай мне об этом.

Маркандея сказал:
Обладатель шести качеств и шести энергий воплощается в виде Черепахи для поддержания
Бхарата-варши со всеми ее девятью частями. Каждой стороне этой Черепахи соответствует девять регионов Бхараты, и страны, расположенные в них. Выслушай об этом, о брахмана.

----------


## Вайрагья Бхума дас

> Так же интересовался этой темой. И, прослушал-просмотрел не одну лекцию по Ведической космологии.  
> Наша вселенная имеет 64 измерения,


Мне тоже очень нравится это объяснение. Я хотел найти откуда появилась информация о 64 измерениях. Но все пути идут к циклу лекций Лакшми Нараяны прабху "Культура неподвластная времени". Буду Вам благодарен, если укажете в каких писаниях это говорится.

----------


## Вайрагья Бхума дас

> Вам человек, маркшейдер, который на практике занимается этим, сказал, что учитывается кривизна, а вы все за свое. 
> )))


Он же "великого" Юрия Лозу слушал.

----------


## Александр Н

> Кроме этого, еще одним доказательством музыкант считает тот факт, что на всех новейших навигационных интернет-ресурсах нет перемещений самолетов и кораблей в Южном полушарии.

----------


## Руслан

> Он же "великого" Юрия Лозу слушал.


Доказательства инженеров и геодезистов, что Земля плоская:

https://youtu.be/4hbKZpr7O4I

----------


## Александр Н

> Оптический визирный луч во время нивелирования проходит по прямой, касательной к уровенной поверхности. Поэтому в точках отсчета по задней и передней рейке отметки по рейке не будут точно совпадать с истинными высотами этих точек. Учесть эти неточности можно с помощью внесения соответствующих поправок за кривизну Земли. Формула данной поправки: k = d2 / 2 R, где d – расстояние от нивелира до рейки в метрах, R – радиус Земли в км. Кроме поправки за кривизну Земли, при нивелировании необходимо учитывать поправку за рефракцию. Эти погрешности геодезических измерений обусловлены оптическими свойствами атмосферы, в которой имеет место отклонение светового луча от прямой линии в сторону уровенной поверхности. Среднее значение поправки за рефракцию выражается следующей зависимостью: r = 0,16k, или r = 0,16 d2/2R. Учет обоих поправок при нивелировании поверхности может быть выражен следующей формулой: f = k – r, или f = 0,42d2/R. Расчеты показывают, что при длине линии 50 м f = 0,2 мм, 100 м – 0,7 мм, 200 м – 2,6 мм, 400 м – 10,5 мм.
> 
> При нивелировании поверхности, когда расстояния от нивелира до реек одинаковы, *поправка за кривизну Земли и за рефракцию исключается*.


*В данном выделенном случае* имеется ввиду, что перепад высот, что учитывай поправки, что не учитывай - не изменится. Потому что от нивелира вперед и назад расстояния до реек одинаковы. А совсем не потому что Земля плоская.

https://studopedia.ru/3_178872_vliya...lirovanie.html

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Если бы земля была плоской, то солнце вставало бы в одно и тоже время и во Владивостоке, и в Москве. А в телескоп с побережья Португалии в ясную погоду можно было бы видеть США и Канаду. Ну хорошо, допустим ясная погода редкость, но тогда уж точно были бы видны корабли на расстоянии хотя бы тысячи километров

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> В 1970 в Лос-Анжелесе, Шрилу Прабхупаду пригласил извесный телеведущий сатирик, Джо Пайн, на интервью. В котором речь зашла о Солнечной системе:
> 
> "В соответствии с вашей космологией, вы утверждаете, что мир плоский.
> На что Прабхупада ответил:
> – Везде, где я хожу, он плоский."
> Во первых, Шрила Прабхупада, мог бы согласиться, что наша Земля шар, вместо этого он привел аргумент в пользу Земли как Плоскости, хотя мог сказать, что плоский не Земной шар, а диск Бху-мандала.


Руслан, я давно уже отказался от участия в спорах о форме земли ввиду недостатка однозначных доказательств, но сейчас я решил внести свою лепту по другому поводу. Вы пытаетесь представить Шрилу Прабхупаду как однозначного сторонника плоской земли и даже привели его ответ на вызов сатирика-телеведущего. Вряд ли этот ответ можно воспринимать серьезно, т.к. для наших ограниченных чувств земля плоская (о чем сказал Прабхупада в своем ответе сатирику), для ученых она круглая, для полубогов опять плоская и т.д. Скорее его ответ был шуткой на шутку со стороны ведущего. Хотя, как известно, в каждой шутке есть доля правды.

Где-то в своих постах вы пишите, что гравитации не существует, что Солнце к нам очень близко из-за сильно расходящихся лучей в атмосфере и т.д. Поэтому я хочу обратить ваше внимание на то, что Шрила Прабхупада НЕОДНОКРАТНО говорил в своих лекциях, что Солнце удалено от Земли на 93 млн.миль и что тут есть соответствие между ШБ и наукой. Он не отрицал гравитацию, а называл ее божественной силой (см.ШБ 3.13.42 комм): "Так называемый закон всемирного тяготения, который удерживает планеты в космическом пространстве, назван здесь энергией Господа. Этой энергией Землю наделяет Господь, подобно тому как искусный жрец-брахман с помощью ведических мантр разводит огонь в дощечках аран?и. Благодаря этому мир становится пригодным для жизни как движущихся, так и неподвижных живых существ".

В стихе и комментарии ШБ3.20.1 Прабхупада пишет об ОРБИТЕ земли:

Шри Шаунака спросил: О Сута Госвами, что сделал Сваямбхува Ману, чтобы указать потомкам путь к освобождению, после того как Земля вернулась на свою орбиту?

Комментарий:
В первом воплощении вепря Господь пришел в эту вселенную в эпоху Сваямбхувы Ману, тогда как мы живем в эпоху Вайвасваты Ману. Эпоха каждого Ману длится семьдесят две калпы, а одна калпа составляет 4 320 000 солнечных лет. Таким образом, один Ману царствует в течение 4 320 000 х 72 солнечных лет. За время правления одного Ману в мире происходит множество перемен, и в течение одного дня Брахмы сменяется четырнадцать Ману. Здесь имеется в виду, что Ману создает свод священных законов, которые призваны помочь обусловленным душам, пришедшим в материальный мир за материальными наслаждениями, освободиться от рабства обусловленной жизни. Господь так милостив, что каждой душе, которая желает наслаждаться материальным миром, Он предоставляет все возможности для наслаждения и вместе с тем указывает ей путь, ведущий к освобождению. Вот почему Шаунака Риши спросил Суту Госвами: «Что делал Сваямбхува Ману, после того как Земля вернулась на свою орбиту?»

Хотя в самом тексте стиха слова "орбита" нет, но в переводе и комментарии это слово повторяется два раза, что говорит о ЛИЧНОМ ПОНИМАНИИ Шрилы Прабхупады. Какая может быть "орбита" у стационарной Бху-мандалы? Орбита нужна для круглого, вращающегося объекта, который по этой орбите движется. Как оно на самом деле - я не знаю, но термин "орбита" говорит о движении и вращении.

Ваши аргументы о невозможности разных физических явлений на круглой земле с точки зрения законов физики, заслуживают уважения. Но позвольте напомнить вам, что движение планет в космосе тоже невозможно с точки зрения законов физики, однако это наблюдаемый факт. Но Кришна объясняет этот факт иначе, чем ученые: "Я вхожу в каждую из планет, и, удерживаемые Моей энергией, они остаются на своих орбитах. Я становлюсь Луной и питаю жизненными соками все растения".(БГ 15.13).  С точки зрения законов аэродинамики майский жук не должен летать, но он летает. Это назывется ачинтья-шакти - непостижимая энергия Господа, когда происходит то, что не должно происходить. Поэтому ваши аргументы про невозможность существоания океанов на круглой земле, про невозможность движения атмосферы вместе с землей и т.д. могут быть перекрыты одним простым аргументом о том, что при помощи ачинтья-шакти Господа ВОЗМОЖНО ВСЕ, даже то, что невозможно с точки зрения законов физики. 

Не примите меня за оппонента, мне симпатична идея плоской земли, и ряд аргументов говорит за это, но лично в моей голове пока не все укладывается при модели плоской земли. В частности мне непонятно, как работает астрология, если Солнце делает за сутки оборот по всему Зодиаку (который неподвижен). Я абсолютно убежден в том, что Солнце за месяц проходит один знак Зодиака и я вижу наглядно качества людей, рожденных с Солнцем в разных знаках Зодиака. Сторонники плоской земли предлагают мне поверить, что за день Солнце проходит половину небосвода, практически пробегая через 6 знаков Зодиака за один день. Я этого принять не могу и пока кто-то наглядно мне не продемонстрирует как работает движение Солнца в связи с Зодиаком для модели плоской земли, я не смогу эту модель принять.

----------


## Андрей Татауров

Уважаемый Враджендра Кумар прабху, спасибо Вам большое  :vanca calpa:

----------


## Руслан

[QUOTE=Враджендра Кумар .[/QUOTE]

Харе Кришна Враджендра Кумар Прабху! Спасибо за ответ. 
С Вами то я не могу спорить, хотя аргументы есть.

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Земля всё-таки плоская или круглая? • Странник Отец Георгий (Свами Авадхут)

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Харе Кришна Враджендра Кумар Прабху! Спасибо за ответ. 
> С Вами то я не могу спорить, хотя аргументы есть.


Я написал не ради спора, а ради того, чтобы показать, что позиция Шрилы Прабхупады по этому вопросу была не такой однозначной.

----------


## Александр "NИ"

> Мне тоже очень нравится это объяснение. Я хотел найти откуда появилась информация о 64 измерениях. Но все пути идут к циклу лекций Лакшми Нараяны прабху "Культура неподвластная времени". Буду Вам благодарен, если укажете в каких писаниях это говорится.


Честно? Никогда в жизни не видел ни одного «писания»… в виде его «стокового ОРИГИНАЛА». Вы же о – «священных писаниях», так понимаю, да? Как и всему большинству людей, мне доступны – переводы переводов переводов… Многочисленная «армия» переводчиков, трактовщиков, комментаторов, в виде современных книжных и электронных изданий – это «наше» и для нас.   
Вы извините за эту мою тут сейчас философию… - но что такое «писания», тем более священные? Это нечто чему нужно верить. Или некий труд, который повествует о сверхъестественном, например Боге. 
Говорят есть два основных пути познания:
•	Эмпирический.
•	Трансцендентный.
Говорится, что «священные писания», это труды людей, «шедших» трансцендентным путём познания. Т.е. их «чувственный барьер» - шире во всём диапазоне, чем наш, включая ум-разум. Для нас же, весьма не понятно, что такое материя и дух и в чём между ними разница. Поэтому когда речь идёт о 64 измерениях, нам это практически никак не дано понять… с писаниями или без них. А что нужно? А вот, как то, чтобы «включилась» в нас вся сенсорность.

Пример с двухмерным и трёхмерными измерениями.

Будучи «точкой» на листе бумаги, если отделить линией одно пространство листа от другого, то «точка» не может преодолеть линию и перейти в другое пространство листа. Между тем, когда рассматривать эту же ситуацию в трёхмерном измерении, то «точка» может «перешагнуть» линию и перейти, за счёт «третьего вектора» (вверх). 

Есть примеры «игры» для некоего понимания 4 и 5 измерений, но при этих примерах, наш мозг уже «плавится»… И, что уже можно говорить тогда, о 64 измерении?..  

Вы конечно можете поискать, если для Вас это столь принципиально, в каких писаниях об этом говорится… Ну, в Бхагаватам… 5.20. , например. Или в Сурья-сиддханта... 
Мне например, просто, достаточно это знать и всё, и, просто – верить что об этом говорят сведущие люди. 
Конечно, малость оговорюсь… Как минимум, читал две книги, НЕ относящиеся к вайшнавской традиции и Ведам вообще, которые «рассказывали» о чём то весьма… - том же. Это книги - «Книга духов» (А. Кардек). И – «Астральные путешествия» (Р. Монро). Потому моя – вера в это, как бы «подкреплена» и - из… «независимых источников»… А, 64 этих измерения, больше или меньше, для меня сейчас… в этом воплощении и мире, это – не так уж важно. Ибо «нацеленность» должна быть на БОГА и ДУХОВНЫЙ МИР.

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

По крайней мере метеориты не только видимо, но и осязаемо округлы. А в Рамаяне Анджанея, мать Ханумана сравнивает фрукты с солнцем, которое в дальнейшем её сын проглотил вместе с Раху. Также этот эпизод упоминает Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами в поезде Калькута-Дели 10.03.1993. 

Ещё в Бг. 11.19 сказано: "солнце и луна — Твои глаза". А глаза как известно шарообразны. Также это сравнение есть в Шримад-бхагаватам в 8.7.27 и 10.40.13 "солнце — Твой глаз"

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Джамбаван сказал: - В своё время я 21 раз облетел вокруг Земного шара. Я специально упоминаю это, потому что скоро мы будем отмечать 50-летие первого полёта  в космос  Юрия Гагарина. Так вот – первый полёт в космос был раньше. Первым космонавтом был Джамбаван
_Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами._ Уроки Рама-лилы, Воскресные программы, 2011. Продолжительность  01:37:19

----------


## Руслан

> Джамбаван сказал: - В своё время я 21 раз облетел вокруг Земного шара. Я специально упоминаю это, потому что скоро мы будем отмечать 50-летие первого полёта  в космос  Юрия Гагарина. Так вот – первый полёт в космос был раньше. Первым космонавтом был Джамбаван
> _Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами._ Уроки Рама-лилы, Воскресные программы, 2011. Продолжительность  01:37:19


Где подобное говорил Джамбаван?
Вот его слова с Рамайны, причем когда он говорит о земле, подразумевается вселенная.

Рамайна:
Выслушав их всех, поднялся старейший среди них Джамбаван и после слов приветствия мудро сказал: - В былые времена я тоже мог отправиться, куда угодно, но теперь я стал совсем стар. Однако в нынешней ситуации, похоже, ничто больше не принесет успеха миссии Рамы и царя обезьян, и поэтому я прыгну на триста миль. В этом нет сомнений. Сделав паузу, Джамбаван добавил: - Увы, у меня нет на это сил! Некогда я обошел вокруг вечного Вишну, когда он тремя шагами отмерил землю во время жертвоприношения сына Вирочаны. Но теперь я стал и быстро устаю. В молодости я был неподражаемо силен, но сейчас я могу прыгнуть только на триста миль, но этого недостаточно, чтобы все мы достигли успеха в нашем деле

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Если Солнце диск, как утверждает Махабхарата, то и остальные планеты дискообразны. И если кто-то ведет Солнце по орбите, то и у Земли есть колесничий?


Брахман отметил: - Я рад услышать твои добрые слова и усталость моя прошла от твоих приветливых слов. О благословенная, я хочу увидеть твоего господина. По этой причине я пришел сегодня в дом твоего мужа. Жена Падманабхи отвечала: - *Мой муж на целый месяц уехал править колесницей бога Солнца* и вернется обратно 15 через дней, о ученый. Я объяснила тебе причину отсутствия моего господина. Что еще я могу для тебя сделать?

Брахман сказал: - О целомудренная женщина, я пришел сюда увидеть твоего мужа. Я поживу в соседнем лесу, на берегах реки Гомати, пока твой муж не вернется. Когда он возвратится, передай ему, что я жду, желая увидеть его. И сообщи мне о его возвращении Бхишма продолжал: - Наги этого города были чрезвычайно огорчены, увидев, что брахман, посвятивший себя аскезе, остается жить в лесу, полностью воздерживаясь от пищи в ожидании главы нагов.

Все родственники великого нага, его брата, детей и жену, собрались вместе и направились к тому брахману. Прибыв на берег Гомати, они увидели брахмана, в уединенном месте, соблюдающего обеты и безмолвно повторяющего мантры. Поклонившись брахману, они сказали: О брахман, богатство аскезы, уже шестой день как ты не говоришь ни слова о пище, о праведный Ты пришел к нам, и мы обязаны исполнить долг гостеприимства по отношению к тебе. Мы все родственники главы нагов, которому ты пришел.

Прими от нас коренья, плоды, воду и рис, о лучший из брахманов. Вследствие твоего пребывания в этом лесу и данного воздержания от пищи вся община нагов страдает, так как это бросает тень на нас, будто мы пренебрегаем тобой и своими обязанностями Среди нас нет никого, кто мог быть повинен в убийстве брахмана. Нет никого в нашем роду, кто потерял бы сына после его рождения, и нет никого, кто ел бы до того, как служить божествам, гостям или родственникам

Махабхарата. Шанти-парва. Гл. 281 Брахман ждет царя нагов

***

Брахман сказал: - О Падманабха, я пришел сюда, движимый желанием увидеть тебя. Я, невежественный, хочу спросить тебя кое о чем, о нага. Я хочу достичь Высшей Души. Я не привязан к миру и отстранен от него. Ты сияешь славой своих благочестивых заслуг, подобно луне. Сначала ответь на мой вопрос, а потом я расскажу тебе о цели моего прибытия.* Ты был в обители бога Солнца, чтобы помочь ему править его колесницей.* Расскажи мне о своем чудесном путешествии в те дальние края.

Нага отвечал: - Божественный Сурья - прибежище бесчисленных чудес. Все существа в этом мире зависят о Сурьи. Бесчисленные муни, аскеты и боги живут в лучах Солнца, как птицы на дереве. Что может быть удивительнее того, что могучий ветер, исходящий от Сурьи, принимает прибежище в его лучах и оттуда дует над всей Вселенной? Что может быть удивительнее того, о риши, что Сурья, разделяя ветер на множество потоков из желания принести благо всем существам, создает дождь в каждый муссонный сезон? Что может быть удивительнее того, что Высшая Душа изнутри солнечного диска омывается в блистающем сиянии и смотрит на Вселенную?

Что может быть удивительнее того, что у Сурьи есть темный луч, который превращается в тучи, льющие дождь, когда наступает сезон дождей? Что может быть удивительнее того, что, выливая восемь месяцев дождь, Сурья снова в сезон дождей проливает их? Говорят, что в лучах Сурьи пребывает Душа Вселенной. Из Него появляется семя всего сущего, и Он поддерживает Землю и всех существ. Что может быть удивительнее того, что этот Пуруша, вечный и могучий, ярко сияет, не имея ни начала, ни конца? Однако послушай, я хочу кое-что сказать тебе. Это чудо чудес.

Я видел это в ясном небе вследствие моей близости с Сурьей. В прежние времена, однажды в полдень, когда Сурья сиял во всей своей славе и отдавал тепло всем, мы увидели существо, идущее к Сурье, которое, казалось, сияло так же, как сам Сурья. Освещая все миры своей славой и энергией, оно пришло к Сурье, разрывая небеса на своем пути. Лучи, исходящие от его тела, казалось, напоминали сверкающее сияние возливаемого очищенного масла в жертвенный огонь. Из-за его ослепительного сияния на него невозможно было смотреть.

Его облик, казалось, был неописуемым. Он появился перед нами, как второй Сурья. Как только он появился рядом, Сурья протянул к нему руки в знак уважения. И в ответ он протянул Сурье правую руку. Затем он вошел *в диск Сурьи*, пронизывая небеса. Слившись с Сурьей, он, казалось, превратился в самого Сурью. Когда две энергии встретились вместе, мы были настолько сбиты с толку, что уже не могли различить, кто есть кто. Мы не могли различить, кто был *Сурья, которого мы везли в колеснице*, и кто был тот, кто пришел по небу.

В смятении мы обратились к Сурье: - О лучезарный, кто это, с кем ты слился, и кто превратился во второго тебя? Сурья отвечал: - Это не бог огня, не асура и не нага. Это брахман, который достиг небес вследствие своего обета под названием Унччха (поддержание себя зерном, собранным после прошедшей жатвы). Этот брахман поддерживает свое существование плодами, листьями и кореньями, которые падают с деревьев. Иногда он питается воздухом и водой, проводя свои дни в медитации

Шанти-парва. Гл. 282. Чудо, увиденное Падманабхой

----------


## Prema

«*В этом материальном мире, сотворенном майей, существует главное созвездие под названием Дхрува. Все солнца вместе с их планетами постоянно вращаются вокруг Дхрувы благодаря ее притягательной силе. Существует энергия, известная как тяготение, притягивающая материальные атомы. Благодаря силе этой энергии атомы притягиваются друг к другу и таким образом создают сферические планеты. Когда эти планеты притягиваются к более массивной планете, они начинают вращаться вокруг нее. Таков неизменный закон материального творения.* Майя — основа материального мира, который является отражением мира духовного. Это уже объяснялось в главе об энергиях Господа. Благодаря своей вечной природе, природе любви, подобные искрам сознающие живые существа в духовном мире привлекаются одно к другому и подражают тем, у кого более возвышенное сознание. Личности с более возвышенным сознанием постоянно общаются в кругу раса-липы Кришны, который подобен верховному созвездию Дхруве. Поэтому великие игры раса-лилы вечно проходят в царстве Вайкунтхи. В духовном мире вечно существующая привязанность расширяет любовь до маха-бхавы, а в материальном мире ее отражение распространяется как непостижимая материальная привязанность, которая создает великое разнообразие. Чтобы проиллюстрировать тонкие истины грубыми примерами, можно сказать, что в материальном мире солнце вместе с ее планетами постоянно вращаются вокруг созвездия Дхрувы благодаря ее притяжению, так же как все чистые существа вечно вращаются вокруг Кришны благодаря Его притягательной силе».

Бхактивинода Тхакур «Шри Кришна-самхита» Гл. 5, Тексты 17-18


«Я составил «Шри Кришна-самхиту» после *тщательного изучения ведической литературы*. Истины относительно вайшнавской философии являются высшей сущностью дхармы ариев. В данной книге я уделил этому особое внимание. Каждый, включая поклонников Дурги, Сурьи, Ганеша, Шивы и Вишну, — должен принять содержимое этой книги согласно своему духовному уровню. В ней читатель также найдет высшее заключение брахма-гьяны, имперсонального знания об Абсолютной Истине, и также высшую цель священных писаний. Поэтому здесь приводится широкое и всестороннее обсуждение вопросов дхармы ариев».

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Есть такой виденье - "что вверху, то и внизу". То есть если на обложке Бхагаватам изображены планеты Вайкунтхи в виде шаров, то и всё остальные подобные предметы шарообразны в материальных вселенных. Какой формы _ану_ - атом не попадалось описание, но если он шарообразен, то тогда микромир похож на макромир

----------


## Руслан

> «*В этом материальном мире, сотворенном майей, существует главное созвездие под названием Дхрува. Все солнца вместе с их планетами постоянно вращаются вокруг Дхрувы благодаря ее притягательной силе. Существует энергия, известная как тяготение, притягивающая материальные атомы. Благодаря силе этой энергии атомы притягиваются друг к другу и таким образом создают сферические планеты. Когда эти планеты притягиваются к более массивной планете, они начинают вращаться вокруг нее. Таков неизменный закон материального творения.* Майя — основа материального мира, который является отражением мира духовного. Это уже объяснялось в главе об энергиях Господа. Благодаря своей вечной природе, природе любви, подобные искрам сознающие живые существа в духовном мире привлекаются одно к другому и подражают тем, у кого более возвышенное сознание. Личности с более возвышенным сознанием постоянно общаются в кругу раса-липы Кришны, который подобен верховному созвездию Дхруве. Поэтому великие игры раса-лилы вечно проходят в царстве Вайкунтхи. В духовном мире вечно существующая привязанность расширяет любовь до маха-бхавы, а в материальном мире ее отражение распространяется как непостижимая материальная привязанность, которая создает великое разнообразие. Чтобы проиллюстрировать тонкие истины грубыми примерами, можно сказать, что в материальном мире солнце вместе с ее планетами постоянно вращаются вокруг созвездия Дхрувы благодаря ее притяжению, так же как все чистые существа вечно вращаются вокруг Кришны благодаря Его притягательной силе».
> 
> Бхактивинода Тхакур «Шри Кришна-самхита» Гл. 5, Тексты 17-18
> 
> 
> «Я составил «Шри Кришна-самхиту» после *тщательного изучения ведической литературы*. Истины относительно вайшнавской философии являются высшей сущностью дхармы ариев. В данной книге я уделил этому особое внимание. Каждый, включая поклонников Дурги, Сурьи, Ганеша, Шивы и Вишну, — должен принять содержимое этой книги согласно своему духовному уровню. В ней читатель также найдет высшее заключение брахма-гьяны, имперсонального знания об Абсолютной Истине, и также высшую цель священных писаний. Поэтому здесь приводится широкое и всестороннее обсуждение вопросов дхармы ариев».


Вопрос был не о сферичных планетах, не о сферичном солнце, а конкретно о форме нашей планеты, бху мандалы, которая плоский диск. Остальные планеты могут быть сферичными, атомы могут быть сферичными, но с этого вовсе не следует, что и Земля сферичная, иначе это логика Материалист а. Считающего, что все создалось само собой, и раз самая простая фигура шар, то и Земля шарообразная. Такая логика не признает в макромире разумного творения, Творца, который может сотворить самые причудливые формы, как например диск с осью в центре в виде перевернутой вверх ногами горы. Сама собой, в отличии от шаров, такая форма не возникнет.

----------


## Александр Н

А шары возникают сами собой? )
Причем здесь логика материалиста и невозможность шарообразности планеты Земля?

----------


## Prema

Мама мне в детстве читала сказку в которой говорилось о крае Земли, т.е. о том, что Земля плоская.
А еще есть такой замечательный стих:

Я пойду на край Земли

Я пойду на край Земли.
Сяду , свесив ноги.
Все закончились пути,
Дальше нет дороги.

Только космоса простор,
Да, Луна седая.
Смотрят на меня в упор
Звезды не мигая.

Я сижу, а надо мной
Млечный путь витает.
На краю одной ногой
Просто так болтаю.

Не хочу смотреть я в низ.
С болью сердце бьется.
Кто тяжелый держит диск,
Что Землей зовется?!

Черепаха, два кита
И слоны цепочкой...
Необъятна пустота.
Где поставить точку?...

Говорят, что шар Земля!
Нет у шара края!...
Где же я сижу тогда
И ногой болтаю?!...

(Автор: Лаптенок Игорь)


Кто мешает физически доказать то, что Земля плоская? Нужно лишь дойти до её края  :smilies: . Или просто со спутника сделать фотографию.

----------


## Prema



----------


## Александр Н

> Или просто со спутника сделать фотографию.


Да вы што, нет никаких спутников. Это Мосфильм и Голливуд.

----------


## Prema

Вот ссылка на полный фильм "Ведический Космос". Фильм посвящен Шриле Прабхупаде и Храму Ведического Планетария и создан Rupanuga Vedic College ISKСON Kansas City United States в 2007 году. Со ссылками на Писания и объяснениями строения Вселенной согласно Ведам. В фильме ясно и однозначно говорится о том, что *Земля круглая* и приводятся доказательства.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DpBlTyQSAMc

----------


## Руслан

> А шары возникают сами собой? )
> Причем здесь логика материалиста и невозможность шарообразности планеты Земля?


Естественно шар может возникнуть  случайно, для этого не какое разумное творение не нужно, это самая простая форма. Для более сложных форм, уже нужен разум, для увеличения уровня сложности. Например диск с осью в центре никогда сам собой не образуется при том же взрыве, а шар, элементарно.

----------


## Руслан

> Мама мне в детстве читала сказку в которой говорилось о крае Земли, т.е. о том, что Земля плоская.
> А еще есть такой замечательный стих:
> 
> Я пойду на край Земли
> 
> Я пойду на край Земли.
> Сяду , свесив ноги.
> Все закончились пути,
> Дальше нет дороги.
> ...


Проблема в том, что не существует не одной фотографии Земли со спутника, все что вы найдёте, компьютерные модели, это прекрасно видно.

----------


## Руслан

> Вот ссылка на полный фильм "Ведический Космос". Фильм посвящен Шриле Прабхупаде и Храму Ведического Планетария и создан Rupanuga Vedic College ISKСON Kansas City United States в 2007 году. Со ссылками на Писания и объяснениями строения Вселенной согласно Ведам. В фильме ясно и однозначно говорится о том, что *Земля круглая* и приводятся доказательства.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DpBlTyQSAMc



Нет в вашем фильме не одного доказательства о форме Земли))). Круглым, вообще то, и диск и плоскость бывает. Более того,фильм как раз вас и опровергает, так как все рисунки с Вед и диаграммы там, рисуют Землю как ПЛОСКУЮ, ДИСК.

Вы хоть сами понимаете, что чтобы разместить ось вселенной, гору Меру в несколько миллионов киллометров, причём вверх ногами, с городом Брахмы наверху, не какой планеты будет недостаточно, Меру любую перевесит. Для этого нужен диск, причём размерами, соизмеримыми с вселенной, ничто другое её не выдержит. 

Я уже приводил выше цитаты с Рамайны о сыновьях Сагары, где однозначно сказано, что наша Земля ПЛОСКАЯ! 

Так как сыновья Сагары, стали копать Землю на 60000 км, и прокопали Землю до края, насквозь, дойдя до нижних миров. Если бы и в правду Земля была шаром, на кой её копать?))) Достаточно просто было её обойти и так же выйти на противоположную сторону))))

----------


## Prema

> Нет в вашем фильме не одного доказательства о форме Земли))).


Не переживайте, я ведь не только для вас писала. Перед тем как написать, я читала тему и понимала, что вам не нужны доказательства. Вам важна ваша вера в плоскую Землю. Я понимаю вас. Человек не может жить без веры, иначе наша жизнь потеряет  всякий смысл. Для меня важна моя вера в Кришну, хотя много людей в этом мире не верят в Него и даже пытаются доказать это. Но никакие доказательства меня не убедят оставить свою веру. Потому что без этой веры моя жизнь не имеет смысла. Так же и для вас важна ваша вера в плоскую Землю. Вера - это основа жизни в самом широком смысле, не только религиозном. Поэтому мне понятны ваши чувства.

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

А почему планеты называют коровами?

Мне немножко более подробно хотелось сказать о транзитах Сатурна для каждого из нас. Кто из вас знает, в каком знаке у вас Луна находится в гороскопе, поднимите, пожалуйста, руки. Не все знают, зря смеетесь. Но те, кто знает, они поймут о чем будет речь. Вы транзиты проходили, да? Чуть-чуть, да? Собственно, чем отличается транзит от, скажем, той же вимшоттарадаши – то, что даша показывает на какие-то кармические результаты, которые изнутри приходят, из нашего ума, тогда как гочара – это слово буквально значит в переводе с санскрита «движение коров». Планеты символически называются коровами.

_Б.В. Госвами._ «Основы Ведической Астрологии», Лекция 1 (12.11.2011) Лекция, не вошедшая в диски

----------


## Андрей Татауров

> Не переживайте, я ведь не только для вас писала. Перед тем как написать, я читала тему и понимала, что *вам не нужны доказательства. Вам важна ваша вера в плоскую Землю*. Я понимаю вас. Человек не может жить без веры, иначе наша жизнь потеряет  всякий смысл. Для меня важна моя вера в Кришну, хотя много людей в этом мире не верят в Него и даже пытаются доказать это. Но никакие доказательства меня не убедят оставить свою веру. Потому что без этой веры моя жизнь не имеет смысла. Так же и для вас важна ваша вера в плоскую Землю. Вера - это основа жизни в самом широком смысле, не только религиозном. Поэтому мне понятны ваши чувства.


Очень точно сказано! 
Спасибо.

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

> Естественно шар может возникнуть  случайно, для этого ни какое разумное творение не нужно, это самая простая форма. Для более сложных форм, уже нужен разум, для увеличения уровня сложности. Например диск с осью в центре никогда сам собой не образуется при том же взрыве, а шар, элементарно.


Ничто случайно не возникает. Верить в случай значит не верить в Бога. Земной шар по представлениям современных ученых внутри содержит ещё шар магмы. Но даже если он однородный как расагула или гулабджамун кто-то должен постараться скатать его до правильной формы. Не даром Бога представляют Великим Геометром. Диск и шар одинаково сложны для художника или скульптора. Если же вы против шаров, то тогда надо отказаться и от многослойного яйцеобразного шара нашей вселенной и шаровидного навершия - нижней часть булавы Нараяны на бесчисленных Вайкунтках духовного мира

Вложение 18606

----------


## Prema

> Очень точно сказано!


В действительности я искренне написала, без всяких намёков. Когда рушится наша вера – наша жизнь теряет смысл. Кому то всё равно плоская Земля или нет, как и мне. Но для Руслана вера в плоскую Землю это основание чего-то бОльшего, «краеугольный камень» еще бОльшей веры – веры в Высший Разум – Бога. И если разрушить эту веру в плоскую Землю, то разрушится и вся вера в Бога. Так как Земля в форме шара могла образоваться и самопроизвольно, например, в результате взрыва.




> Естественно шар может возникнуть  случайно, для этого не какое разумное творение не нужно, это самая простая форма. Для более сложных форм, уже нужен разум, для увеличения уровня сложности. Например диск с осью в центре никогда сам собой не образуется при том же взрыве, а шар, элементарно.


Но веру в Бога нельзя строить только на теории плоской Земли. Можно найти для себя много других доказательств реальности существования Бога. Но если кто-то себе что-то крепко «вбил» в голову, то от этого потом очень трудно избавиться. Нужна серьёзная психологическая реабилитация  - переосмысление ценностей. Поэтому я не сужу Руслана. Хочется ему верить в плоскую Землю - пусть верит, если это питает его веру в Бога.

----------


## Александр "NИ"

> Нет в вашем фильме не одного доказательства о форме Земли))). Круглым, вообще то, и диск и плоскость бывает. Более того,фильм как раз вас и опровергает, так как все рисунки с Вед и диаграммы там, рисуют Землю как ПЛОСКУЮ, ДИСК.
> 
> Вы хоть сами понимаете, что чтобы разместить ось вселенной, гору Меру в несколько миллионов киллометров, причём вверх ногами, с городом Брахмы наверху, не какой планеты будет недостаточно, Меру любую перевесит. Для этого нужен диск, причём размерами, соизмеримыми с вселенной, ничто другое её не выдержит. 
> 
> Я уже приводил выше цитаты с Рамайны о сыновьях Сагары, где однозначно сказано, что наша Земля ПЛОСКАЯ! 
> 
> Так как сыновья Сагары, стали копать Землю на 60000 км, и прокопали Землю до края, насквозь, дойдя до нижних миров. Если бы и в правду Земля была шаром, на кой её копать?))) Достаточно просто было её обойти и так же выйти на противоположную сторону))))





> Ещё несколько слов о «плоской Земле». 
> «ЗЕМЛЯ», действительно – «плоская»… Но, размерчик… в почти 2 миллиарда километров в диаметре, «не привычно» на слуху для совр. человека. А то что мы знаем современные, как свою «Землю», это… одно из Вед названий – Бху-гола…
> Вложение 18480
> …и она действительно «шарообразный объект» диаметром 12800 км (для существ уровня деградации трёхмерного измерения*), «плавающая» в Солёном Океане Джамбудвипы … 
> Вложение 18481
> …Где – «полная» «ЗЕМЛЯ» это ещё 6 двип; «закрытая» для нас «территория» нынче, в Век Кали. Плюс, ещё 8-мь варш есть в пределах Джамбудвипы… - «центра МИШЕНИ-ЗЕМЛИ», и эти «территории» для современных людей, так же «закрыты».

----------


## Кришна Мохан дас

[QUOTE=Prema;190213]В действительности я искренне написала, без всяких намёков. Когда рушится наша вера – наша жизнь теряет смысл. Кому то всё равно плоская Земля или нет, как и мне. Но для Руслана вера в плоскую Землю это основание чего-то бОльшего, «краеугольный камень» еще бОльшей веры – веры в Высший Разум – Бога. И если разрушить эту веру в плоскую Землю, то разрушится и вся вера в Бога. Так как Земля в форме шара могла образоваться и самопроизвольно, например, в результате взрыва.
НИЧЕГО В ЭТОМ МИРЕ НЕ ПРОИСХОДИТ САМОПРОИЗВОЛЬНО!Всё находится во власти Верховного Господа Кришны!И всё происходит только по Его воле!Говорится что даже травинка не шелохнётся без Его воли.

----------


## Prema

> НИЧЕГО В ЭТОМ МИРЕ НЕ ПРОИСХОДИТ САМОПРОИЗВОЛЬНО!Всё находится во власти Верховного Господа Кришны!И всё происходит только по Его воле!


Да. Мы с вами это знаем, потому что верим в Бога. Но учёные-материалисты настойчиво продвигают свою теорию самопроизвольного возникновения Вселенной. И их гипотеза такова, что Земля могла возникнуть в результате взрыва. И тут Руслан прав, что шарообразная форма действительная самая простая. И если бы мы могли доказать ученым что Земля имеет сложную структуру, например, что она плоская или в форме диска, то даже ученые-материалисты поверили бы в существование Высшего Разума.

----------


## Александр Н

> Естественно шар может возникнуть  случайно


Спасибо, что разъяснили. Больше в этой теме делать нечего. Знатный тролль.

----------


## Руслан

> Не переживайте, я ведь не только для вас писала. Перед тем как написать, я читала тему и понимала, что вам не нужны доказательства. Вам важна ваша вера в плоскую Землю. Я понимаю вас. Человек не может жить без веры, иначе наша жизнь потеряет  всякий смысл. Для меня важна моя вера в Кришну, хотя много людей в этом мире не верят в Него и даже пытаются доказать это. Но никакие доказательства меня не убедят оставить свою веру. Потому что без этой веры моя жизнь не имеет смысла. Так же и для вас важна ваша вера в плоскую Землю. Вера - это основа жизни в самом широком смысле, не только религиозном. Поэтому мне понятны ваши чувства.


Точно так же все сказанное можете смело применять к себе. Так как у вас точно такая же вера, то только в то, что Земля шар. Не одного доказательства шарообразности Земли не существует, у вас есть только вера в это.

----------


## Андрей Татауров

> В действительности я искренне написала, без всяких намёков.


Не сомневаюсь в этом. И полностью с Вами согласен.

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

> Так как сыновья Сагары, стали копать Землю на 60000 км, и прокопали Землю до края, насквозь, дойдя до нижних миров. Если бы и в правду Земля была шаром, на кой её копать?))) Достаточно просто было её обойти и так же выйти на противоположную сторону))))


Сыновья Сагары обладали невероятной мощью, если могли прорыть Землю насквозь. Какой котлован им для этого потребовался, чем они копали и сколько это заняло времени? И неужели у них не было мистических способностей чтобы обойти земной диск через его край? Или по краям Земли стоят стражи и не дают перейти на обратную сторону к антиподам* или демонам? Трудно поверить, что в нижние миры есть только один путь.
____________________________________________________________________________
*Антиподы — в учении пифагорейцев, люди, живущие на противоположной стороне шарообразной Земли: «... и наш низ — для них верх»
____________________________________________________________________________





> сыновья Сагары, стали копать Землю на 60000 км, и прокопали Землю до края, насквозь, дойдя до нижних *миров*


 Почему миры во множественном числе? Если бы они прорыли Земной диск, то вышли бы к одному нижнему миру и назывался он для точности перевода изнаночной или обратной стороной Земли. Все равно что прорыли диск или шар - на той стороне должен быть один мир.  

И как олицетворенная полубогиня Земли отнеслась к тому, что её прорыли насквозь? Потом кто-то этот сквозной тоннель завалил или наоборот сделал из него постоянный ход сообщения?

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

> (Вараха поднимает Землю):
> 
> Вишну пурана гл. 4
> 
> 36. На кончиках твоих бивней, о Покровитель, виднеется насаженный, весь *круг* Земли, как если бы ты купался в пруду, (заросшем лотосами) и к ним пристал запятнанный *лист лотоса*.


Если действительно земля круг, то зачем тогда с дозволения Прабхупады художники ББТ рисовали Вараху спасающим Земной шар?




> Рамайна
> 
> Во исполнение воли отца эти могущественные царевичи, радуясь в сердцах, пустились на поиски коня. О великий Рама, они обошли всю землю, но безуспешно, и тогда ногтями, подобными алмазам, начали рыть почву. О царевич династии Рагху, пользуясь плугами, лопатами и другими приспособлениями, они вспахивали землю, пока она не загудела и не начала дрожать. Продолжая свое дело, сыновья Сагары убили и ранили бесчисленных змеев, демонов и могучих исполинов. О Рагхава, те царевичи прорыли землю на шестьдесят тысяч миль вглубь, пока не достигли ее противоположной стороны. Проникнув в глубины земли, они исследовали горные массивы Джамбудвипы.
> 
> ... 
> 
> Глава 40
> Смерть сынов Сагары
> 
> ...


В Шримад Бхагаватам меньше подробностей о сынах Сагары, но даже в расширенном варианте Рамаяны достаточно странно искать коня прорыв тоннель. Да, они вспахали землю, но насколько глубоко? Неужели они вспахали 100% земных недр? Или этот котлован и означает вспахивание  всей планеты, а не одной её поверхности?

В Бхагаватам история с котлованом есть, а с тоннелем - нет. Там описание скромнее и без комментарией, но всё же интересно где сейчас котлован Гангасагары?:

Затем по совету того же Аурвы царь Сагара совершил жертвоприношение ашвамедха, однако Индра, царь небес, похитил коня, предназначенного для ягьи. У царя Сагары было две жены — Сумати и Кешини. В поисках жертвенного коня сыновья Сумати перекопали поверхность Земли, и от этого образовался котлован, получивший потом название океана Сагары. Во время своих поисков царевичи повстречали великого Капиладеву и решили, что это Он украл коня. С такой оскорбительной мыслью они напали на Капилу и были сожжены дотла.

ТЕКСТ 4:
Когда другие жены Бахуки тоже узнали о ее беременности, они сговорились подложить ей яд в пищу, но он не подействовал, и у царицы родился сын, носивший в себе яд. За это его прозвали Сагарой («родившимся с ядом»). Позже Сагара стал императором, а котлован, получивший название Гангасагары, был вырыт его сыновьями.

ТЕКСТ 7: По повелению великого мудреца Аурвы Махараджа Сагара совершил ашвамедха-ягью и тем самым удовлетворил Верховного Господа — высшего повелителя, Сверхдушу, находящуюся в сердце всех мудрецов, и вместилище ведического знания. Однако царь небес Индра похитил коня, предназначенного для жертвоприношения.

ТЕКСТ 8: [У царя Сагары было две жены — Сумати и Кешини.] Сыновья Сумати, необычайно гордые своей удалью и могуществом, по велению отца отправились на поиски коня. Пытаясь найти его, они стали копать землю.

ТЕКСТЫ 9-10: И однажды в северо-восточной части страны они обнаружили пропавшего коня, который пасся возле ашрама Капилы Муни. «Вот человек, похитивший коня, — вскричали они. — Он сидит здесь с закрытыми глазами. Наверняка это великий грешник. Убейте его! Убейте!» С такими криками все шестьдесят тысяч сыновей Сагары схватились за оружие. Однако, когда они приблизились к мудрецу, тот открыл глаза.

ТЕКСТ 11: Сбитые с толку царем небес Индрой сыновья Сагары потеряли рассудок и оскорбили великую душу. Из-за этого их тела загорелись, и пламя в один миг обратило их в пепел.




> Маркандея пурана, гл.44
> 
> После разрушения мира, последовавшего за окончанием Махакальпы Падма, Господь Брахма проснулся после своей ночи. Тогда он, исполненный Саттвы, стал взирать на мир, и увидел там пустоту. Некоторые мудрецы говорят, что в это время Брахма проявляется как Нараяна, могучий бог, который является причиной творения и уничтожения Вселенной. Нара - означает воду изначального океана, а тот, кто возлежит на воде - Нараяна. 
> 
> Пробудившись, он увидел, что земля поглощена водами, и он испытал желание достать землю. Как в прошлые кальпы он принимал разные облики, такие как рыба, черепаха, так в этой кальпе принял он образ кабана. Господь, который состоит из Вед и жертвоприношений, извечный и всепроникающий, принял облик, состоящий из Вед и жертвоприношений, и вошел в воды. 
> 
> И господин этого мира поднял землю из нижних миров, и установил ее, освобождённую, на воды. В это время сиддхи, пребывающие в Джаналоке, медитировали на него. Земля поплыла по этим водам, но не тонула по причине своей протяженности и обширности. Земля была ровной, и тогда он создал на ней горы, ведь при уничтожении земли все сотворенное на ней сгорело в пламени пралайи, и горы, также были поглощены этим огнем. Эти горы, когда-то избитые ветрами и поглощенные водами, были поставлены в те же места, где и раньше. Затем он разделил землю на семь двип, указал четыре стороны света
> 
> Гл. 52
> ...


Может всё таки не круг и не шар, а лотос? То есть Земля как бутон лотоса ближе к шару, а раскрывшись - к плоскости?

----------


## Руслан

> Если действительно земля круг, то зачем тогда с дозволения Прабхупады художники ББТ рисовали Вараху спасающим Земной шар?
> 
> 
> 
> В Шримад Бхагаватам меньше подробностей о сынах Сагары, но даже в расширенном варианте Рамаяны достаточно странно искать коня прорыв тоннель. Да, они вспахали землю, но насколько глубоко? Неужели они вспахали 100% земных недр? Или этот котлован и означает вспахивание  всей планеты, а не одной её поверхности?
> 
> В Бхагаватам история с котлованом есть, а с тоннелем - нет. Там описание скромнее и без комментарией, но всё же интересно где сейчас котлован Гангасагары?:
> 
> Затем по совету того же Аурвы царь Сагара совершил жертвоприношение ашвамедха, однако Индра, царь небес, похитил коня, предназначенного для ягьи. У царя Сагары было две жены — Сумати и Кешини. В поисках жертвенного коня сыновья Сумати перекопали поверхность Земли, и от этого образовался котлован, получивший потом название океана Сагары. Во время своих поисков царевичи повстречали великого Капиладеву и решили, что это Он украл коня. С такой оскорбительной мыслью они напали на Капилу и были сожжены дотла.
> ...


Где вы видили наставления Прабхупады художникам, рисовать вараху поднимающим именно шар? Я как раз противоположное встречал, о понятии Варахой всей Бху мандалы, что подтверждается в Маркандее пуране, гл. 44, где Вараха поднял всю бху мандалу, а не просто Земной шар. 



Нижние миры - все правильно, что употребления в множественном числе, так как это не один мир. Это и Патала, и Расатата, и Талатала и т. Д

Сыновья Сагары прорыли плоскость Земли насквозь, что подтверждается встречей их с слоном, держащим Землю на своей голове.

В Махабхарата подтверждается то же самое, что Земля плоский диск, в той же истории о сыновья Сагары, где сказано, что они прокапали этот диск насквозь и докопали до вселенского океана, на котором плавает Диск Бху манлала:


Махабхарата, 3 книга(лесная книга), гл. 107:


22. Обошли снова землю, всю как есть обыскали, без остатка,
И заметили те богатыри, что в земле щель образовалась.
23. Приблизясь к той щели, начали копать сыновья Сагары
Мотыгами, лопатами и, напрягая усилия,
докопались до океана.
24. Сыны Сагары (все) вместе достигли владений Варуны*,
Приведённых в крайний упадок: везде раскопанных,
изборожденных.
25. Разные существа: асуры, ракшасы, змии,
Убиваемые сынами Сагары, — подняли вопль страдания.
26. Отрезанные головы, обезглавленные тела с разодранной кожей,
С обломками костей, суставов, из ран (торчащих), —
Сотни, тысячи существ такими представлялись (взору*).
27. Так океан, область Варуны, Сагаридами был раскопан.
Долгое время прошло, а конь не появлялся!
28. Наконец, с северо-восточной части океана, земли владыка,
Докопались до Паталы разгневанные сыны Сагары.
29. Там они увидали коня, бродившего по равнине,
И махатму, сокровище великолепия, непревосходимого, Капилу,
Сияющего, как очистительный огонь, пламенеющий сило

----------


## Андрей Татауров

Ответы Враджендра Кумара прабху о плоской земле:

http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...BA%D0%B0%D1%8F

http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...BA%D0%B0%D1%8F

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

> Рамайна
> Послушные отцу, царевичи сокрылись в вырытом ими туннеле и, продолжая его, натолкнулись на чудовищной формы слона Вирупакши, который держит на своей голове Землю со всеми ее горами и лесами. О Какутстха, когда этот великий слон трясет своей утомленной головой, происходит землетрясение.  Сыновья царя Сагары обошли этого огромного слона, поддерживающего четвертую часть земли, и продолжая рыть, достигли Расаталы


Если слонов четыре, то как объяснить точечные землетрясения - сицилийское, чилийское или армянское? Ибо если один слон сотрясает некую плоскость, то трясется вся плоскость. А при точечном землетрясении эпицентр похож на удар бивнем - при том если вся Земля надежна закреплена. А кем она закреплена? Зачем тогда слоны-атланты? Что известно об этих слонах? Ведь это какое страдание стоять на одном месте. Или слон не трясёт, а чешет голову?

А другие мандалы тоже кто-то держит?




> Где вы видели наставления Прабхупады художникам, рисовать Вараху поднимающим именно шар? Я как раз противоположное встречал, о понятии Варахой всей Бху мандалы, что подтверждается в Маркандее пуране, гл. 44, где Вараха поднял всю бху мандалу, а не просто Земной шар.


 То есть вы хотите сказать, что некая нежелательная иллюстрация была внесена помимо воли Прабхупады и потом не была исправлена? Но Третья Песнь вышла рано и у Прабхупады было много времени для пересмотра и исправления. 




> Нижние миры - все правильно, что употребления в множественном числе, так как это не один мир. Это и Патала, и Расатата, и Талатала и т.д. Сыновья Сагары прорыли плоскость Земли насквозь, что подтверждается встречей их с слоном, держащим Землю на своей голове.


 А в Бхагаватам нет сквозного тоннеля, там - котлован. И Капилу они встретили на Земле: "И однажды в северо-восточной части страны они обнаружили пропавшего коня, который пасся возле ашрама Капилы Муни."




> В Махабхарате подтверждается то же самое, что Земля плоский диск, в той же истории о сыновьях Сагары, где сказано, что они прокапали этот диск насквозь и докопали до вселенского океана, на котором плавает Диск Бху манлала:
> 
> Махабхарата, 3 книга (Лесная книга), гл. 107:   
> 22. Обошли снова землю, всю как есть обыскали, без остатка. И заметили те богатыри, что в земле щель образовалась. 
> 23. Приблизясь к той щели, начали копать сыновья Сагары мотыгами, лопатами и, напрягая усилия, докопались до океана. 
> 24. Сыны Сагары (все) вместе достигли владений Варуны***. Приведённых в крайний упадок: везде раскопанных, изборожденных. 
> 25. Разные существа: асуры, ракшасы, змии, Убиваемые сынами Сагары, — подняли вопль страдания. 
> 26. Отрезанные головы, обезглавленные тела с разодранной кожей, с обломками костей, суставов, из ран (торчащих), — сотни, тысячи существ такими представлялись (взору***). 
> 27. Так океан, область Варуны, Сагаридами был раскопан. Долгое время прошло, а конь не появлялся! 
> ...


Не могли бы вы приводить указанные звездочкой примечания? Интересно что в 24-м стихе имеется ввиду под владениями Варуны и в 26-м?
Никогда не слышал что вселенский океан, на котором плавает диск Бху манлала является владениями Варуны. Всегда думал что имеется ввиду земной океан

В вайшнавском издании Уттама-бхакти другая нумерация глав. Там этот эпизод встречается в 39 главе Вана-парвы:
Наконец увидели герои в земле зияющую расщелину; собравшись в том месте, сыновья Сагары принялись рыть лопатами и мотыгами землю и величайшими усилиями добрались до океанского дна. Повсюду разрытая сыновьями Сагары обитель Варуны оказалась в бедственном положении. Асуры, наги, ракшасы и другие невинные существа издавали мучительные вопли, истребляемые сыновьями Сагары. Сотни и тысячи отсеченных голов, обезглавленных тел с раздробленными костями усеяли морское дно, обагренное кровью. 

Пока они так пробирались сквозь обитель Варуны, прошло достаточно много времени, но нигде они не могли обнаружить жертвенного коня. И наконец, разрыв в северо-восточной части океана дно до самой Паталы, разгневанные сыновья Сагары увидели там коня, гуляющего по местным просторам, а также великого мудреца Капилу, сияющего силой аскез...

***

Если кому-то интересна более полная история сыновей Сагары:

*Глава 38* 

...Ломаша Муни сказал: «О потомок Бхараты, некогда на Земле жил прославленный царь по имени Сагара, рожденный в династии Икшваку. Был он наделен силой, добродетелью и красотой, однако не было у него потомков. Истребив хайхаев с таладжангхами и покорив всех прочих царей, мирно правил он своим царством. Было у него, о Бхарата, две сияющие юной красотой жены: дочь царя Видарбхи и дочь паря Шиби. Желая породить сына, тот владыка людей вместе с женами удалился на гору Кайлас и предался там трудным аскезам. 

Совершая духовные подвиги, погруженный в йогический транс, увидел он великого трехокого сокрушителя Трипуры, Шанкару, носителя трезубца, грозного повелителя бхутов, способного принимать множество обликов. Завидев того дарителя благ, великого Шиву, славного супруга богини Умы, мощнорукий царь вместе с женами склонился к его стопам и молил о ниспослании сына. 

Довольный Господь Хара сказал тому достойнейшему из людей и его женам: «Принимая во внимание влияние звезд и период, в который ты ко мне обратился, царь, у одной из твоих жен родится шестьдесят тысяч сыновей, отважных героев, гордых ратным пылом, но всем им суждено погибнуть, о владыка Земли. А у второй твоей жены родится всего лишь один сын, наделенный бесстрашием и отвагой, и станет он продолжателем твоего рода».

С этими словами Господь Шива исчез. А царь Сагара, радуясь в глубине души, вернулся вместе с женами в свое царство. И вот, о владыка людей, его лотосоокие супруги, принцесса Видарбхи и принцесса Шиби, вскоре забеременели. И в положенный срок дочь Видарбхи произвела плод в форме тыквы, а дочь Шиби родила сына, прекрасного, как бог. 

Тогда решил властитель Земли выбросить плод в виде тыквы, но голос с небес, торжественный и глубокий, предотвратил его от этой ошибки: «О царь, не совершай сей необдуманный поступок: не отказывайся от своих сыновей! Извлеки из тыквы семена, раздели их и тщательно храни в сосудах, стоящих над паром и наполовину наполненных маслом; и тогда, царь, обретешь ты шестьдесят тысяч сыновей! Сам Махадев определил тебе рождение сыновей таким средством; и да не придет тебе мысли, о владыка, действовать по-иному!» 

*Глава 39* 

Ломаша Муни продолжал: Услышав те пророческие слова, Махараджа Сагара преисполнился веры и проделал все так, как было сказано, поручив присматривать за каждым сосудом заботливых нянь. И по прошествии какого-то времени с благословения Рудры родились у того царя шестьдесят тысяч могучих сыновей. То были грозные вершители жестоких деяний, способные странствовать в поднебесье; будучи столь многочисленны, презирали они всех обитателей миров, включая и небожителей. 

Отважные, привычные к битвам, притесняли они даже богов, а также гандхарвов, ракшасов и прочих рожденных существ. И вот, изводимые безрассудными сыновьями Сагары, люди вместе с богами пошли искать защиты у Брахмы. Ответил им творец Вселенной: «Не беспокойтесь, в скором времени сыновей Сагары постигнет по делам их верная гибель!» Успокоенные словами Брахмы, полубоги потомки Ману, получив благословение вселенского прародителя, вернулись в свои обители. 

Затем, о Бхарата, могучий царь Сагара совершил жертвоприношение ашвамедха. Конь, которого он пустил странствовать по всей Земле, находился под надежной охраной его сыновей. Но как только жертвенный конь, тщательно охраняемый ими, приблизился к безводному, пугающему взор океану, он внезапно исчез. Сыновья Сагары подумали, что жертвенный конь похищен. Вернувшись к отцу, рассказали они, как конь исчез из виду; царь же велел им: «Ступайте и ищите коня во всех направлениях!» И вот по приказу отца стали искать они того коня по всему необъятному земному пространству. 

Но где бы сыновья Сагары ни искали, никто из них не мог найти ни коня, ни его похитителя. Пришли они снова к отцу и со сложенными руками обратились к нему: «О царь, согласно твоему повелению обошли мы всю Землю с ее морями, лесами, горами, островами, реками, пещерами и холмами, но нигде не нашли, о владыка Земли, ни коня, ни его похитителя». Выслушав их речи, царь потерял рассудок от гнева и, повинуясь воле судьбы, сказал им так: «Ступайте снова, сыновья мои, и любыми средствами найдите коня! Без коня, предназначенного для великого жертвоприношения, не возвращайтесь!» 

И вот снова, вняв повелению отца, пустились по всему миру искать того коня сыновья Сагары. Наконец увидели герои в земле зияющую расщелину; собравшись в том месте, сыновья Сагары принялись рыть лопатами и мотыгами землю и величайшими усилиями добрались до океанского дна. Повсюду разрытая сыновьями Сагары обитель Варуны оказалась в бедственном положении. Асуры, наги, ракшасы и другие невинные существа издавали мучительные вопли, истребляемые сыновьями Сагары. Сотни и тысячи отсеченных голов, обезглавленных тел с раздробленными костями усеяли морское дно, обагренное кровью. 

Пока они так пробирались сквозь обитель Варуны, прошло достаточно много времени, но нигде они не могли обнаружить жертвенного коня. И наконец, разрыв в северо-восточной части океана дно до самой Паталы, разгневанные сыновья Сагары увидели там коня, гуляющего по местным просторам, а также великого мудреца Капилу, сияющего силой аскез. При виде коня, о царь, от радости волоски на их телах встали дыбом, и в гневе, не удостоив вниманием великого Капилу, лучезарного, как огненное пламя, пытаясь только поймать коня, поспешили они на зов смерти. 

И тогда святой мудрец Капила, которого также называют Васудевой, излил на них свой гнев и в одно мгновение испепелил пылающим взором безрассудных сыновей Сагары. Увидев, как были они обращены в пепел, мудрец Нарада поспешил к царю Сагаре и поведал ему о случившемся. Услышав страшные слова, слетевшие с уст мудреца, царь на некоторое время утратил душевный покой и предался скорби; но вскоре вспомнил о том, что предрек ему Шива. Призвал тогда Сагара своего внука Аншумана, сына Асаманджасы, и сказал ему; "Те шестьдесят тысяч наделенных непомерной силой моих сыновей встретили из-за меня ужасную гибель, испепеленные гневом Капилы...

Махабхарата, Вана-парва, Скитания в лесах. © Уттама-бхакти, 2013

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

> Ответы Враджендра Кумара прабху о плоской земле:
> http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...BA%D0%B0%D1%8F
> 
> http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthre...BA%D0%B0%D1%8F




На скрине выше, сделанном в 8:11 с сайта Маяпур.ТВ показана часть страницы трансляций ИСККОНовских храмов по всему миру. И каким же образом может быть разное время суток если земля плоская? Как минимум Земля должна быть полусферической, чтобы солнце вот так неравномерно освещало поверхность планеты. 

О плоской земле есть несколько тем на англоязычном форуме https://iskcondesiretree.com/forum. Так как там вход лишь зарегистрированным пользователям приведу почти полностью одно обсуждение за 2018 год:

*Путаница с плоской землей* 

Уважаемые Дамы и Господа!
Индуизм верит в плоскую Землю. Фактически даже буддизм и некоторые другие религии. Говоря о Ведах и индуизме, считается, что священные писания были рассказаны самим Богом, и невозможно, чтобы они были ложными. Как можно верить в плоскую Землю в наше время? Поскольку мы знаем, что Земля не плоская, эта часть Вед кажется ложной. Так не означает ли это, что все Веды ложны? Пожалуйста, пришлите немного информации по этому поводу. 

Благодарю вас, 2dzpfaglqzy8e


*Комментарии:*

Прабхакар Кулкарни 31 января 2019 в 10:46 
Нигде в индуистских книгах не написано, что Земля плоская. Как правильно сказала Радха Расамайи, «бху» означает земля, а «гол» - сфера. 

Те, кто говорят или думают, что Земля плоская, безумны. Тратить время на себя и других. Это чистая трата времени. Полная чушь. Ни наша Земля плоская, ни какой-нибудь идиот не делает ее плоской любым инструментом. Тема закрыта навсегда. Забудь это.

***

Майешвара дас 25 января 2019 г., 14:09 
Хари Боло Прабху!
Меня втянули в это исследование плоской Земли просто потому, что у человека, который написал так много, пропагандирующего это, то же имя, что и у меня, хотя я считаю, что я единственный ученик Шрилы Прабхупады с именем Майешвара.

Когда я вернулся из Индии в прошлом году, я летел из Москвы в Лос-Анджелес, и на протяжении всего полета все, что я мог видеть из окна, был снег. Это не то, что можно было бы ожидать в соответствии с картами, которые люди плоской Земли продвигают в качестве альтернативы модели круглой Земли. Чтобы получить более прагматичные комментарии по этой теме, я приглашаю вас всех прочитать статью, которую я написал недавно, под названием:  

Тарелки или шары? (Комментарий о Плоской Земле)
http://akincana.net/2018/06/07/plates-or-balls/
Спасибо за терпение.

Майешвара дас ACBSP

***

Дункан Джеймс Смит 20 ноября 2018 г., 4:15 
Кунвар.

Но сознание Кришны - это не вера. Это метод, который мы можем протестировать и получить результаты. Прямо как плоская земля. Оба очевидны.

Как это возможно в 2018 году, после всех исследований плоской Земли и проведенных доказательств, Верить в шар Земли или не знать, что Земля плоская? 

Вы или никто не знаете, что Земля не плоская, они просто думают, что знают, и верят, что знают и верят в религию, называемую сциентизмом. Кажется вам ложным, потому что вы исповедуете сциентизм. Кришна сказал отказаться от всех разновидностей религии. Итак, нет, это не означает, что Веда ложна, это означает, что это правда, Земля плоская. Любой может увидеть это с любой высоты: горизонт плоский на уровне глаз, вода не изгибается, он находит свой собственный уровень, и если вы исследуете, вы можете добавить гораздо больше. Ищите ПЛОСКая ЗЕМЛя / ERIC DUBAY 200 доказательств, что мы не живем на вращающемся шаре / Если этого недостаточно, я покажу вам FE на видео, подпишитесь на мой канал YT.

***

ОТВЕТЫ о ПЛОСКой ЗЕМЛе / РЕШЕНИЯ ДЛЯ ПОЛНЫХ ЗНАНИЙ
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ctAycCUa_cM

***

Вальтер Клауд Шактимана Даса 19 ноября 2018, 5:26 
Я склоняюсь к широте и кругу долготы. Он вращается вокруг Солнца! а как насчет снимков с космической платформы? Помимо этого, наши отношения по-прежнему зависят от нашей соответствующей связи друг с другом, плоской или круглой, Дарма - самый вечный релидген.

***

Дункан Джеймс Смит 19 ноября 2018 в 8:19  
ShaktimanaNasa.

Тогда вы не принимаете Веды, вы склоняетесь к людям, которых Шрила Прахупада сказал, что вы лжете о полете на Луну, и вы, очевидно, вообще не проводили никаких исследований, просто принимая то, что мир говорит вам, мир, который он вам состоят из обманщиков и обманутых. Попробуйте найти настоящую фотографию этой космической платформы, о которой вы говорите, вы не найдете ни одной, все компьютерной графики, спросите себя, кто сделал эти предполагаемые фотографии, и продолжайте исследования: вы хотите отношений с НАСА или с Кришной? Крутящийся мяч, что за анекдот, вы меня за это поблагодарите. Харе Кришна. 

***

Энтони 20 ноября 2018 г., 1:50  
Как и в первом ответе, Веды поддерживают круглую Землю, которая не подлежит обсуждению. Также Прабхупада отменил свое заявление, сказав, что они никогда не были на Луне, и сказал, что, возможно, они и были, но возможно, что существа, живущие на других планетах, находятся на разных планах существования, поэтому единственный верный способ путешествовать между планетами - это ведический подход. Также я слышал, что название «Луна» могло быть потеряно в переводе и фактически означало совершенно другую планету согласно Ведам, но я не уверен насчет последней части.

Харе Кришна

***

Дункан Джеймс Смит 20 ноября 2018 г., 3:52  
Энтони 

Тогда я не знаю, за какими Ведами следуют. Как и первый вступительный комментарий, требует знаний. Так что покажите нам поддержку, о которой вы говорите. Прочтите мои другие комментарии, круг круглый и т. д. Вы слышали это, и что кто-то сказал другое, так приведите доказательства ваших слов и утверждений. Убедитесь, что земля без сомнения плоская. Вы не можете доказать глобус, потому что не можете доказать то, что не так. Прочтите мои комментарии, прочтите Веды, принесите доказательства и посмотрите это видео. Это серьезное дело, так что примите участие. 

***

Пол Т Харрисон 27 октября 2018, 17:50 
Люди, изучающие Веды, сказали мне, что согласно ведической концепции планета имеет форму яйца. Все мы знаем и живем тем фактом, что мир не плоский, что очень легко доказать. 

   Я не думаю, что что-либо в Ведах является ложным, но некоторые вещи представлены студентами в неправильном контексте, и именно здесь ученые и гуру начинают играть. До того, как это было записано, это была устная традиция, поэтому, конечно, некоторые ораторы добавляют некоторые «спецэффекты» :-) 

Вот такая мысль... В последнюю югу людей говорили, что они были настолько умными, что им не нужно было ничего записывать, потому что их память была потрясающей. Ребенок мог легко спросить, были ли они такими умными 5000 лет назад, тогда почему все старые рисунки не имеют перспективы? Перспектива в рисовании появилась сравнительно недавно... Так что все в правильном контексте и применении.  

Есть настоящая реальность, которой мы все живем, и нет необходимости отказываться от реальности, чтобы понять Веды в контексте или исследовать более высокую реальность. Я надеюсь получить на этом сайте некоторую ассоциацию ведических ученых по этому поводу. 

***


Дункан Джеймс Смит 19 ноября 2018 года в 8: 41 вечера
Пол Т. Харрисон.

Не говорите и верьте, Веда означает знание, а не веру. Прочтите сами Шримад Бхагаватам главы 16-25 vedabase.com получите 5-ю Песнь часть 2 Перейдите к таблицам диаграмм универсальное покрытие, которое покрывает плоскую землю вокруг, имеет сферическую или яйцевидную форму, идеальную форму для работы кантаберийская арка, самая сильная арка и большее основание для воды.

Вы говорите: "Мы все знаем и живем тем, что мир не плоский, что очень легко доказать." Глупость, мягко говоря. Люди не знают, они думают, что знают, но не знают, а потом утверждают, что знают, лягушачья философия, Вера. И миллионы знают, что она плоская. Нет никаких доказательств вообще вообще, так что если это так легко, принесите какое-нибудь доказательство. Покажите его нам, отнесите Натану Оукли, прочтите мой предыдущий комментарий. Откажитесь от своего иллюзорного шара сознание Кришны-это реальность и плоский неподвижный план Бхумандалы. Харибол.

***

Ману Чаудхари 24 июня 2018 года в 7: 25 вечера
Харе Кришна!

В наш век Калиюги наши падшие души не в состоянии понять великие Писания, подобные Ведам. Мы должны оставить его нетронутым. Только чистый преданный, который никогда не совершал греха, может понять их

***

Дункан Джеймс Смит 19 ноября 2018 года в 8: 50 вечера
Ману Чаудхари

Тогда почему вы цитируете Веды, имена и терминологию ? Мы не только понимаем, что Земля плоская, мы знаем, что она плоская, она очевидно и заметно плоская, и я грешил много раз. Вы не хотите прикасаться к нему, потому что не хотите знать. Исследование плоской Земли.

***

Враджалока 14 июня 2018 года в 6: 11 вечера
Как ученики гаудия-вайшнавской парампары, мы принимаем ведическое заключение, описанное нашим духовным учителем Шрилой А.Ч Бхактиведантой Свами Прабхупадой. Когда его специально спросили, была ли она плоской, он ответил, что она кажется плоской, но она круглая. Для меня этого достаточно.

***
Дункан Джеймс Смит 19 ноября 2018 года в 9: 06 вечера
Врайокер

Круг есть круг. Так тебе этого достаточно? Круглый и плоский, как монета или круглый стол. Итак, Земля плоская, круглая и круглая, как в веде, это достаточно хорошо для меня, рад, что вы согласны. Сказал ли он, что не хочет, чтобы вы думали сами, слепо верили, что у людей есть 4 основных недостатка, давали вам диаграммы и тонны информации о плоской плоскости? Быть просветленной самореализованной душой не значит знать все. Смотрите мои другие комментарии

***

Дамодара Чайтанья Дас 22 февраля 2018 года в 1: 54 вечера
Всех преданных просят прочитать эту книгу о ведической космологии, подготовленную учеником Шрилы Прабхупады - 20151221-2006. pdf

***

Уолтер Клауд Шактиманахдаса 19 февраля 2018 года в 6: 27 утра
Спасибо вам 4-й
Например, иллюзии.
Джи-Хе
Ахдиджой

***

Севак
Бхарат 18 февраля 2018 года в 5: 29 вечера
Харе Кришна

Земля плоская или сферическая?

Современная наука/учебники описывают землю как сферу, которая вращается вокруг Солнца в Солнечной системе вместе с другими планетами, такими как Юпитер, Меркурий и т. д.

Выше приведен один из лучших примеров систематического порождения и распространения невежества контролерами общества в худшей форме управления, называемой демократией, где контролеры получают наибольшую власть, удерживая массы в рабстве у системы невежества и, казалось бы, обеспечивая их средствами к существованию.

Земля определенно не является сферической, как это представляют учебники/ картинки.

Ведические писания подробно описывают Бхулоку, которая представляет собой планетную систему, напоминающую диск. Ведическая космология очень сложна, потому что она уходит в высшие измерения. Но назвать Землю плоской было бы по меньшей мере упрощением.

Тем не менее, чтобы дать некоторое представление о нашей планетной системе, пожалуйста, посмотрите это видео

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zdX5lffC2IQ

Ю. С. Бхарат

***


Дасанудас 16 июня 2018 года 
Научные наблюдения и опыт здравого смысла показывают, что Земля имеет сферическую форму. Ведическая космология находится в терминах высших измерений, поэтому не может быть понята нами, поскольку мы и наш мозг крошечны

***

Севак

Харе Кришна

Если мы отвергаем ведическую истину, данную в "Шримад-Бхагаватам", поскольку мы и наш мозг крошечны, и продолжаем принимать "научные наблюдения" здравого смысла, это действительно печально.

Правильный подход был бы - даже если наши крошечные мозги не могут проверить ведическую концепцию, мы принимаем ее как истину, потому что она исходит из совершенного источника, и отвергаем "научные наблюдения", потому что они по своей сути несут в себе 4 дефекта, а именно - несовершенные чувства, склонность к ошибкам, склонность к обману и подверженность иллюзии.

Харе Кришна


***

Радха Расамайи д.д 12 февраля 2018 года в 1: 02 вечера
Харе Кришна Прабхуджи,

PAMHO.

Где в наших писаниях говорится, что Земля плоская? Не упоминается, что Земля вообще плоская. Фактически, Веды были единственным текстом, говорящим о круглой Земле, даже когда англичане/западники верили, что Земля плоская. Доказательство тому- на хинди география называется "бхугол" - " Бху "означает " земля", а " гол " - "круглый". Это не бхутакт - Бху означает "земля", а такт - "плоский".

Откуда вы все это взяли?

Харибол,

Ваш слуга,

Радха Расамайи д.д

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Ведические свидетельства-понимания сферической Земли, в котором мы находимся по отношению к Бху-мандале
Опубликовано Гаурогопалом д. 23 сентября 2016 года в 4:34 вечера

Ведические свидетельства-понимание царства Земли, в котором мы находимся по отношению к Бху-мандале

*Является ли Земля шаром?*

Отрывок из предстоящей книги

"БХУ-мандала таттва-даршана"

Раджасекхара Дас Брахмачари Дас ACBSP

Краткое исследование 5-й песни Шримад Бхагаватам

Все соответствующие стихи из ведических писаний, включая цитаты из вайшнавских ачарьев, которые устанавливают землю как сферический шар, плавающий в пространстве (эфир), были найдены во время исследования этого предмета.

Поскольку это краткое исследование 5-й песни продолжается, ожидается, что в ведических писаниях будет найдено больше стихов, подтверждающих землю как глобус.

РАЗДЕЛ ПЕРВЫЙ

ПРЯМЫЕ ЦИТАТЫ ИЗ "ШРИМАД-БХАГАВАТАМ", ПОДДЕРЖИВАЮЩИЕ ШАРООБРАЗНУЮ ЗЕМЛЮ

Шримад Бхагаватам 3.22.31:

Транслитерация отрывка: бхувам-земля.

Расстелив на земле циновки из травы куша и каша, Ману начал поклоняться Господу, Личности Бога, по чьей милости он стал правителем всего.

***

Шримад Бхагаватам 5.16.4:

Транслитерация отрывка: Бху-голока [Бхулока] - земля.
"Великий риши Шукадева Госвами сказал: О Махараджа Парикшит, проявлениям материальной энергии Верховного Господа поистине нет конца. Материальный мир состоит из трех гун природы [саттва-гуны, раджо-гуны и тамо-гуны], однако ни один смертный, даже если он проживет столько же, сколько Брахма, не сумеет дать полное описание этого мира. Все обитатели материального мира несовершенны, а несовершенные существа, сколько бы предположений они ни строили, не способны правильно объяснить устройство вселенной. И все же, о царь, я попробую рассказать об основных ее областях, таких, как Бхулока. Я сообщу тебе их названия, опишу, как они выглядят, какие имеют размеры, и назову их отличительные признаки.”

Примечание: объяснение этого стиха [5.16.4] см. В приведенном ниже комментарии Шривамсидхары и Вирарагхавы

***

Шримад Бхагаватам 10.8. 37-39:

Транслитерация отрывка: Бху-голам-поверхность Земли;
"Когда Кришна по воле матушки Яшоды широко открыл рот, она увидела у Него во рту все движущиеся и неподвижные существа, космическое пространство и все стороны горизонта вместе с горами, островами, океанами, поверхностью Земли, реющим над ней ветром, с огнем, луной и звездами. Она увидела планетные системы, воду, свет, воздух, небо и творение, осуществляемое преобразованием аханкары. Она увидела там чувства, ум, чувственное восприятие и три качества: благость, страсть и невежество. Она увидела время, отведенное живым существам, увидела природный инстинкт и последствия кармы, а также желания и разнообразные тела, двигающиеся и неподвижные. Когда Яшода-мата увидела все эти начала мироздания, в том числе саму себя и Вриндавана-дхаму, у нее возникли сомнения и опасения относительно природы ее сына.”

Шримад Бхагаватам 3.23.43

Транслитерация отрывка: бхувах-Вселенной; голам-земного шара.
"Показав жене полную чудес шарообразную вселенную вместе со всем, что в ней есть, великий йог Кардама возвратился в свою хижину..”

Примечание: объяснение этого стиха [3.23.43] см. В приведенном ниже комментарии Шрилы Шривамсидхары

РАЗДЕЛ ВТОРОЙ

Цитаты вайшнавских ачарьев о Шримад-Бхагаватам, устанавливающих землю как глобусообразную сферу (адаптированы из книги "комментарии’)

Комментарий Srivamsidhara на СБ.5.20.38 [С. p445]:

Парикшит спросил (ШБ. 5. 16. 4) о Бху-голе (земной сфере), и сука ответил. Это подтверждает сферическую форму астрономии. В этом контексте есть еще одно слово - “вишеша”, что означает "золотая Анда" (яйцо, Вселенная). Говорят, что Земля, подобно горчичному зерну, покоится на капюшоне Ананты. Анология подразумевает сферическую форму. В рассказе о Кардаме (ШБ.2.23.43) используется слово “бхува голам”, что подтверждает вышеизложенный факт.

Примечание: из приведенного выше утверждения ясно, что Шривамсидхара перевел санскритское слово "Бху-гола" как земной шар. Кроме того, в классической Ведической астрономии (Джйотиш-веде), упоминаемой Шривамсидхарой, которую иногда называют "литературой Сиддханты", земля всегда изображается как глобус.

Еще один комментатор Бхагаватам, изначальный Вайшнавский комментатор Шримад-Бхагаватам в 11 веке, высокоуважаемый Шрила Шридхара Свами, чей комментарий был прочитан Господом Чайтаньей Махапрабху, упомянул в своем комментарии к Вишну-Пуране (2.8.43),

"Пураны не должны противоречить астрономии".

Это означает, что, представляя космологию Бхагавата-Пураны и других Пуран, она не должна противоречить мнению астрономических трактатов, известных как Джйотиш-Веда, которая включает в себя знаменитую Сурья-сиддханту, которая ясно утверждает, что Земля-это шар (БХУ-гола).

Таким образом, согласно Шриле Шридхаре Свами и Шриле Шривамсидхаре, должен быть синтез между Пуранами и Сиддхантами (Джйотиш-Веда).

Санскритское слово " Джйотиш "означает" джйоти "(свет) и" Иша " (Господь). Поэтому Джйотиш переводится как" свет Господа "или” свет, с помощью которого можно увидеть Господа", а также "Свет Вед".

Хотя космос предстает перед нашими глазами и объясняется в стихах Шримад-Бхагаватам, мы не можем представить его без помощи Джйотиш-Веды, которая "освещает" космический порядок вещей, находящихся за пределами нашего чувственного восприятия.

Комментарий Вирарагхава на СБ.5.17.4 [С. Р14]:

После того, как его спросили, мудрец-сын Бадринарайаны ответил, что, " поскольку формы Господа бесконечны, невозможно исчерпывающе разобраться с ними умом или словами. Тем не менее, я обещаю объяснить более подробно земной шар.

О великий царь! Сокровище удивительных свойств Бхагавана, проявленное в мириадах, бесконечных глобусах для его спорта, бесчисленно и не может быть установлено даже в течение всей жизни любого человеческого существа.

Поэтому вместо того, чтобы пытаться созерцать невозможное, я остановлюсь на выдающихся деталях земного шара, его подразделениях, включая имена, протяженности и природу и т. д. чтобы ответить на ваш вопрос.”

Примечание: следует заметить, что в приведенном выше высказывании Вирарагхавы он использовал термин "мириады, бесконечные глобусы" для описания всех планет в творении Господа.

Тот же самый термин "глобус" был применен и к Земле. Все предыдущие ачарьи были хорошо сведущи в Ведической астрономии (Джйотиш-Веда) и полностью знакомы с литературой Сиддханты. Таким образом, используя слово "БХУ-гола", они определенно описывают земной шар.

Комментарий Шридхары Свами к ШБ. 5. 25. 12: "Земляная сфера вместе с горами.”

Комментарий Ядуварьи к ШБ. 5. 25. 12: "он несет землю на своей голове, как атом.”

Комментарий Виджаядваджа Тиртхи к ШБ. 5. 16. 1: "знание о мире-шаре и его особенностях иллюстрирует величие Шри Нараяны и, следовательно, имеет важное значение для освобождения.”

Комментарий Вишванатхи Чакраварти к ШБ. 5. 25. 12:

"Земля покоится, как атом, только на одной голове (Шеши).”
Комментарий Bhagavataprasadacarya на СБ.5.16.1 [С. Р4]:

(Комментируя второй стих Шридхары Свами) “периферия, верх, низ и конфигурация земного шара и меру, центральной части земного лотоса, объясняются в 16-й главе. О смысле этой главы было сказано;

"Так же, как солнце, вращаясь вокруг меру, освещает его, оно освещает половину поверхности земли и покрывает половину.”

Под этим следует понимать, что Солнце делает день в одной половине меру освещением, не наделенным темнотой ночи. Луна вместе со звездами, освещая часть меру, не освещенную (солнцем) качествами лунного света, окруженного тьмой, создает ночь. Поскольку таково намерение мудрецов, за которым следуют Смрити,оно не повторяется.”

В ТРЕТЬЕМ РАЗДЕЛЕ

ПОДТВЕРЖДАЮЩИЕ ЦИТАТЫ ВАЙШНАВСКИХ АЧАРЬЕВ. САПТА-ДВИПА РАСПОЛОЖЕНа НА ЗЕМНОМ ШАРЕ
(Адаптировано из книги "комментарии")

Комментарий Shridhara Свами по ШБ.5.16.1 [С. стр. 1]:

В предыдущей главе, рассказывая историю царя Приявраты, упоминалось о делении земного шара на острова.”
Комментарий Вирарагхава на СБ.5.17.1-3 [С. П9]:

"Таким образом, услышав эпизод о Прияврате и его потомстве, Царь Парикшит спрашивает о деталях разделения островов и т. д. о которых упоминалось лишь вкратце. Длина земли (протяженность) и мир (глобус) и т. д.”

Комментарий Шривамсидхары к ШБ. 5. 16. 1 [С. С. 2]: комментарий первого стиха Шридхары Свами. “Термин “и” после “острова” указывает на континенты.”

РАЗДЕЛ ЧЕТВЕРТЫЙ

Цитаты из Сурья-СИДДХАНТЫ и сиддханта-СИРОМАНИ
(перевод и комментарии Шрилы Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати Тхакура)

Сурья-сиддханта 12.53: "форма Земли сферическая и находится в эфире".

Сурья-сиддханта 12.53: "форма Земли сферическая (вартула).”

Сиддханта-сиромани 7.4: комментарий Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати: "лунное затмение происходит, когда тень Земли падает на тень Луны.”

Сиддханта-сиромани 12.9: "во время затмения тень Земли покрывает Луну, а в случае солнечного затмения тень Луны покрывает солнце”

*Примечание:* Только круглый сферический земной шар, плавающий в эфире, может отбрасывать тень на Луну, а не плоская Земля диаметром 4 миллиарда миль.

Из Сурья-сиддханты Шрила Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур создал знаменитый гаудия Панчанг (панджика) для себя и для преданных гаудия Матха, чтобы они могли в совершенстве следовать всем ритуалам бхакти, праздникам и вратам Ведического календаря, включая такие события, как экадаши и Сурья/Чандра-граха (затмение).

Несмотря на то, что Тхакур был блестящим астрономом и воспитателем детей, достигнув совершеннолетия, он оставил изучение Джйотиш-Веды, чтобы сосредоточиться на изучении и распространении бхакти-шастр. Тем не менее, он строго следовал гаудия Панчанг на протяжении всей своей жизни.

Даже по прошествии шестидесяти лет с момента своего основания гаудия Панчанг по-прежнему сопровождают миллионы вайшнавов в Бенгалии, Ассаме, Манипуре и Ориссе, а также все храмы гаудия Госвами во Вриндаване. Шрила Прабхупада также следовал этому гаудия Панчангу, который он ввел в ИСККОН со времени его основания в 1966 году.

РАЗДЕЛ ПЯТЫЙ
ЦИТАТЫ ИЗ ПУРАН

Ваю Пурана 18.52.80-81: "Раху перемещается из Сурьи в Чандру в лунные эпохи (полнолуние). Он снова переходит от Чандры к Сурье в солнечные эпохи (новолуние).”

Примечание: этот стих также содержится в Вишну-Пуране.

Линга Пурана 4.57.13: Раху управляет тенью Земли, которая имеет круглую форму

Примечание: Пураны также поддерживают версию Сурья-сиддханты о том, что круговая тень Земли вызывает затмение Луны.

Маркендея Пурана 51.13: как в Южном, так и в северном полушариях возвышенного острова Джамбу есть по три варши. Илаврита находится посередине, как полумесяц, прикрепленный к обоим полушариям.

Примечание: Маркендея Пурана говорит, что Джамбудвипа имеет как северное, так и Южное полушария. Это указывает на то, что Джамбудвипа является сферическим шаром, просто потому, что только сфера имеет северное и южное или восточное и западное полушария (полусфера = половина сферы).

Описания, найденные в Маркендея-Пуране, очень похожи на описания, найденные в Сурья-сиддханте, особенно описание Джамбхудвипы с четырьмя выступающими лепестками. Бхарата-варша, Кетумала-Варша, Куру-Варша и Бхадрашва-Варша.

В Маркандейа-Пуране также говорится, что Земля сплющена на полюсах и выпукла на экваторе, и что она не является совершенно сферической.

Вишну пурана 2.7.15: "все, чего можно достичь ногами, называется Бхулокой.”

Примечание: согласно этой цитате из Вишну-Пураны, только планета Земля имеет право называться Бху-лока, так как только на земле можно пройти пешком.

РАЗДЕЛ ШЕСТОЙ

ДРУГИХ ШАСТР ЦИТАТЫ

Ригведа: есть стихи, которые предполагают, что Земля считалась сферической. В "Сатапатха-Брахмане" земля описывается как паримандала, или, другими словами, шарообразная сфера.

Махабхарата: гл. 5. (Джамбху-кханда-Парва Бхишма-Парвы): "эта Бхарата-кханда называется Сударшана-двипа, так как она выглядит красивой для глаз зрителей. Будучи круговым, он выглядит как диск Господа, и он прикреплен к циклу времени в форме диска, возглавляемого Бхагаваном Сударшаной.

Он имеет форму шара, так как все четыре угла закруглены, как плод бэля. Природа этой Сударшана-двипы, или Бхарата-варши, видна с Луны. Половина этой земли Бхарата-варши выглядит как кролик и маленький папский лист, другая половина появляется в форме большого пипала, и они окружены всеми видами растительности.

В этой Бхарата-варше остальная часть, кроме частей, которые выглядят как кролик и папский лист, почти покрыта водой, за исключением нескольких небольших частей земли.”

Махабхарата: 3.188: "это я, приняв форму Шеши, поддерживаю на своей голове эту землю, ограниченную четырьмя морями и украшенную Меру и Мандарой.”

Примечание: В приведенном выше стихе из Махабхараты следует понимать, что упоминаются только четыре моря, а не семь океанов. Таким образом, этот стих применим только к земному шару, а не к Бху-мандале или брахманде.

Четыре упомянутых моря - это Южный океан, Северный океан, Восточный океан и Западный океан, или, другими словами, океан соли, который окружает Джамбхудвип в четырех основных направлениях. Таким образом, общее представление, содержащееся в "Махабхарате", состоит в том, что Земля - это земной шар, и в четырех направлениях света есть только один соленый океан.

РАЗДЕЛ СЕДЬМОЙ

ЦИТАТЫ ШРИЛЫ ПРАБХУПАДЫ О ЗЕМНОМ ШАРЕ (БХУ-ГОЛА)

Утренняя прогулка. 9 декабря 1973 года, Лос-Анджелес-в ведической литературе это БХУ-гола, джагад-андха.

Эти слова есть. Мы видим также, что она круглая, джагад-андха.. Вселенная круглая. И Голока. Или Бху-гола. Бху-гола, Земля круглая. Так и в ведических писаниях... Поэтому их знание также несовершенно, потому что они не ссылаются на ведические писания. Оно уже там.

Бху-гола. Бху означает землю; гола означает круг. Оно уже там. А география называется, согласно санскриту, Бху-гола. Давным-давно, еще до Галилея.

***

Лекции, Шримад-Бхагаватам 1.16.17, Лос-Анджелес, 12 Января 1974:

И опять же, если вы начнете свой самолет при солнечном свете, утром, при дневном свете, так что утром, и пойдете на западную сторону, вы никогда не найдете ночи. Вы никогда не найдете ночь, всегда свет, всегда свет. Иногда у нас есть опыт. Мы начинаем с места, скажем, в десять часов, и идем на Запад.

Затем, через несколько часов, мы видим, что все еще десять часов, и свет есть. Это наш практический опыт. (Все планеты и вселенные имеют форму яйца. Поэтому их называют Анда, джагаданда, брахманда. (Лекция "Бхагавад-гита как она есть", 13.8-12, Бомбей, 30 сентября 1973)

Лекция, "Шримад-Бхагаватам", 1.2.5, Мельбурн, 3 Апреля 1972:

Джагад-Анда означает, что эта вселенная-большой, я хочу сказать, объем. Как Анде, яйцо. Все, каждая планета подобна яйцу. Эта брахманда, эта вселенная также подобна яйцу. Итак, существует много, много миллионов джагаданд. И в каждой джагад-Анде, котишу васудхади-вибхути-бхиннам, также есть бесчисленные планеты.

РАЗДЕЛ ВОСЬМОЙ
ОСЕВОЕ ВРАЩЕНИЕ

Сканда Пурана (I. 1. 31-71): “Земля вращается, как бхрамарика (волчок).”

Ваю Пурана 17.51.7-9: "Дхрува вращается сам и заставляет все планеты и звезды следовать за ним, как колесо. По воле Дхрувы все эти небесные тела также имеют независимое движение. Все небесные тела привязаны к Дхруве веревками ветра.”

Примечание: в этом стихе из Вайю Пураны ясно говорится, что планеты также имеют независимое движение, которое можно интерпретировать как осевое вращение.

Шримад Бхагаватам 3.11.13: “влиятельные звезды, планеты, светила и атомы во всей Вселенной вращаются по своим соответствующим орбитам под руководством Всевышнего, представленного вечной Калой.”

Примечание: этот стих выше [3.11.13] может быть истолкован двумя способами: Планеты вращаются по своим орбитам так же, как планеты вращаются вокруг своей оси, вращаясь вокруг Полярной звезды.

Великий индийский астроном Арьябхата (476-550 гг. н. э.), написавший знаменитую книгу под названием "Арьябхатия", основанную на Сурья-сиддханте, пришел к выводу, что Земля вращается вокруг своей оси, а звезды неподвижны в пространстве. Далее он говорит, что кажущееся вращение небес было вызвано тем, что Земля вращалась вокруг своей оси.

По его словам, период одного вращения Земли составляет 23 часа 56 МН 4,1 С, в то время как современное значение составляет 23 часа 56 МН 4,091 С. Его точность в отношении этого самого сложного расчета, предпринятого в начале 6-го века и без современных технологий, просто поражает.

РАЗДЕЛ ДЕВЯТЫЙ

ЦИТАТЫ ШРИЛЫ ПРАБХУПАДЫ ОБ ОСЕВОМ ВРАЩЕНИИ ЗЕМЛИ

Беседа в комнате-15 июня 1976 года, Детройт: Мадхавананда: говорят, что все исправлено. Говорят, что Полярная звезда неподвижна,но она не вращается. Говорят, все движется, но Полярная звезда неподвижна.

Прабхупада: Полярная звезда неподвижна, это факт. И все, это как стержень. Все кругом, кругом. Урдхва-мулам адхах-сакхам (БГ. 15. 1).
Это дерево раскинулось вниз. Корень направлен вверх.

Пуста Кришна: - Ученые также говорят, что все звезды движутся вокруг. Но они не видят, что Земля движется.

Прабхупада: - Почему бы и нет? Что это за чушь? Если все звезды могут двигаться, то что такое земля? Это их бред.

Лекция Шрилы Прабхупады о Бхагавад-Гите [7.5] Бомбей, 20 февраля 1974 г.:

Духовная сила движет материальным миром. Йайеда дхарйате Джагат. Джагат означает гаччхати ити Джагат, который движется или идет вперед. Все движется. Все эти планеты движутся. Ваша земная планета также движется-в течение двадцати четырех часов, покрывая 25 000 миль днем и ночью. Все материальные планеты, земные планеты, у вас есть 25 000 миль, и это вращается. Точно так же вращается каждая планета. Солнце тоже вращается.

Лекция Шрилы Прабхупады о Шримад-Бхагаватам [3.26.3]
Бомбей, 15 Декабря 1974 Г.:

Точно так же, как из-за солнечного света все планеты отдыхают и вращаются. Это научно. Из-за солнечного тепла все планеты на небе вращаются. Это происходит из-за солнечного света. Точно так же эта брахманда, эта вселенная, не только одна вселенная, но и миллионы вселенных, они также вращаются в брахмаджьоти.

Беседа в комнате с Шьямасундарой:

Шрила Прабхупада: решение означает, что вы несовершенны, люди несовершенны, поэтому их машины, эти автомобили, так много несчастных случаев, так много убийств. Но поскольку Бог так совершенен, хотя все планеты вращаются со своей скоростью, точно так же, как вращается эта земля... Что такое скорость?

По крайней мере, за двадцать четыре часа он преодолеет 25 000 миль. Это означает, что его скорость составляет по меньшей мере 1000 миль. Точно так же движутся и другие планеты. А Планета-Солнце движется со скоростью 16 000 миль в минуту или секунду, по расчетам. Но все эти планеты движутся таким образом, с такой скоростью, но они не сталкиваются. Идеальное расположение есть, и они плавают. Как это возможно? Это случайно? Вы думаете, это случайно?

Лекция Шрилы Прабхупады о Бхагавад-Гите [16.8] ТОКИО, 28 января 1975 г.:

Теперь, когда мы видим на улице, что машины движутся с большой скоростью, но они находятся внутри орбиты, внутри линии, демаркационной линии, белой линии или желтой линии, поэтому есть какой-то разум, есть какое-то управление, все есть, точно так же все эти планеты, они вращаются с высокой скоростью. Совсем как на этой планете. Он вращается на 25 000 миль за двенадцать часов. Не так ли? Окружность этой земли составляет 25 000 миль... Да, днем и ночью, двадцать четыре часа. Почти тысяча миль в час.

Лекция Шрилы Прабхупады в Лондоне, 26 сентября 1969 г.:

И на самом деле, с научной точки зрения, это правда, что из-за тепла солнечной планеты все остальные планеты вращаются; в противном случае они упадут. Но они парят в воздухе, в небе, благодаря этому солнечному свету. Любой, кто знает науку, признает: "Да, это факт." А солнце-источник всей энергии в этом материальном мире. Вся эта растительность, все условия жизни, минералы—есть так много вещей—все это благодаря солнцу. Итак, солнце - царь всех планет, как сказано в ведических писаниях.`

ВСЯ СЛАВА ШРИЛЕ ПРАБХУПАДЕ


Оригинал:

*Vedic Evidence - Understanding the Earth realm we are on in relation to Bhu-mandala*
Posted by Gauragopala dasa on September 23, 2016 at 4:34pm


Vedic Evidence - Understanding the Earth realm we are on in relation to Bhu-mandala

Is Earth A Globe? 

An excerpt from the forthcoming book

''Bhu-mandala Tattva-darshana''

By Rajasekhara Das Brahmachari? Das ACBSP

A summary study of the 5th canto of Shrimad Bhagavatam

All the relevant verses from the Vedic scriptures including quotes from the Vaishnava acharyas, which establish the earth as a spherical globe floating in space (ether) that have been found while researching this subject.

As this summary study on the 5th canto continues it is expected that more verses confirming the earth as a globe will be found hidden within the Vedic scriptures.

SECTION ONE

DIRECT QUOTES FROM THE SHRIMAD BHAGAVATAM SUPPORTING THE ROUND GLOBE-LIKE SPHERICAL EARTH

Shrimad Bhagavatam 3.22.31:

Transliteration excerpt: bhuvam—the earth.

Manu spread a seat of kusas and kasas and worshiped the Lord, the Personality of Godhead, by whose grace he had obtained the rule of the terrestrial globe.

Shrimad Bhagavatam 5.16.4:

Transliteration excerpt: Bhu-goloka [Bhuloka] —the earth.
“The great rsi Sukadeva Gosvami said: My dear King, there is no limit to the expansion of the Supreme Personality of Godhead's material energy. This material world is a transformation of the material qualities [sattva-guna, rajo-guna and tamo-guna], yet no one could possibly explain it perfectly, even in a lifetime as long as that of Brahma.

No one in the material world is perfect, and an imperfect person could not describe this material universe accurately, even after continued speculation. O King, I shall nevertheless try to explain to you the principal regions, such as Bhu-goloka [Bhuloka], with their names, forms, measurements and various symptoms.”

NOTE: For an explanation of this verse [5.16.4] see the commentary below by Srivamsidhara & Viraraghava

Shrimad Bhagavatam 10.8. 37-39:

Transliteration excerpt: bhu-golam—the surface of the earth;
“When Krishna opened His mouth wide by the order of mother Yashoda, she saw within His mouth all moving and non-moving entities, outer space, and all directions, along with mountains, islands, oceans, the surface of the Earth, the blowing wind, fire, the moon and the stars.

She saw the planetary systems, water, light, air, sky, and creation by transformation of ahankara. She also saw the senses, the mind, sense perception, and the three qualities goodness, passion and ignorance.

She saw the time allotted for the living entities, she saw natural instinct and the reactions of karma, and she saw desires and different varieties of bodies, moving and non-moving. Seeing all these aspects of the cosmic manifestation, along with herself and Vrindavana-dhama, she became doubtful and fearful of her son's nature.”

Shrimad Bhagavatam 3.23.43

Transliteration excerpt: bhuvah—of the universe; golam—the globe.
“After showing his wife the globe of the universe and its different arrangements, full of many wonders, the great yogi Kardama Muni returned to his own hermitage.”

NOTE: For an explanation of this verse [3.23.43] see the commentary below by Shrila Srivamsidhara)

SECTION TWO

QUOTES BY THE VAISHNAVA ACHARYAS ON SHRIMAD BHAGAVATAM ESTABLISHING THE EARTH AS A GLOBE-LIKE SPHERE (Adapted from the book ‘Commentaries’)

Commentary by Srivamsidhara on SB.5.20.38 [C.p445]:

Parikshit has questioned (SB.5.16.4) about the Bhu-gola (the earth sphere) & Suka has replied. This confirms the spherical shape of astronomy. There is another word in that context - it is “vishesa” which means the golden anda (egg, universe). It is said that earth rests like a mustard seed on the hood of Ananta. The anology implies the spherical shape. In the Kardama story (SB.2.23.43) the word “bhuva golam” is used, which confirms the above fact.

NOTE: In the above statement, it is clear that Srivamsidhara has translated the Sanskrit word ‘bhu-gola’ as earth-globe. Furthermore, in classical Vedic astronomy (Jyotish-veda) mentioned by Shrivamsidhara, which is sometimes referred to as the ‘Siddhanta literatures’, the earth is always depicted as being a globe.

Yet another Bhagavatam commentator, the original Vaishnava commentator on the Shrimad Bhagavatam in the 11th century, the highly respected Shrila Shridhara Swami, whose commentary was read by Lord Chaitanya Mahaprabhu, has mentioned in his commentary on the Vishnu Purana (2.8.43),

“The Puranas should not contradict astronomy”.

This means that when presenting the cosmology of the Bhagavata Purana & other Puranas, it should not contradict the opinion of the astronomical treatises known as the Jyotish-veda, which includes the famous Surya-siddhanta, which clearly states that the earth is a globe (bhu-gola).

Thus according to Shrila Shridhara Swami & Shrila Srivamsidhara, there must be a synthesis between the Puranas & the Siddhantas (Jyotish-veda).

The Sanskrit word "jyotish" means "jyoti" (light) and "isha" (lord). Therefore jyotish translates into "Light of the Lord" or " Light by which one can see the Lord”, as well as ‘Light of the Vedas'.

Although the cosmos is present before our eyes & explained in the verses of the Shrimad Bhagavatam, we cannot envision it without the help of the Jyotish-veda, which ‘illuminates’ the cosmic order of those things that are beyond our sensory perception.

Commentary of Viraraghava on SB.5.17.4 [C.p14]:

“After having been questioned, the sage-son of Badrinarayana replies that, “as the forms of the Lord are infinite, it is impossible to deal with them exhaustively by mind or words. Still, I promise to explain in more detail the earth globe.

Oh great king! Bhagavan’s treasure of amazing attributes, manifested into myriad, infinite globes for his sporting are countless and cannot be ascertained even through the entire life-span of any human being.

Hence instead of attempting to contemplate the impossible, I shall dwell on the prominent details of the earth-globe, its divisions, including the names, extents & nature etc. to answer your query.”

NOTE: It should be seen that in the above statement of Viraraghava, he has used the term “myriad, infinite globes” to describe all the planets in the Lord’s creation.

The same term ‘globe’ has also been applied to the earth. All of the previous acharyas were well versed in Vedic astronomy (Jyotish-veda) & fully conversant with the Siddhanta literatures. Thus, when using the word ‘bhu-gola’ they are definitely describing the earth-globe.

Commentary by Shridhara Swami on SB.5.25.12: “The earthen sphere along with mountains.”

Commentary by Yaduvarya on SB.5.25.12: “He bears the earth on His head like an atom.”

Commentary of Vijayadvaj Tirtha on SB.5.16.1: “The knowledge of the world-globe & its particulars is illustrative of Sri Narayana’s greatness & hence is essential for liberation.”

Commentary by Vishvanatha Chakravarty on SB.5.25.12:

“The earth rests like an atom on only one head (of Sesha).”
Commentary of Bhagavataprasadacarya on SB.5.16.1 [C.p4]:

(Commenting on Shridhara Swami’s second verse) “The periphery, the top, the bottom & the configuration of the earth globe & Meru, the central part of the earth lotus, are explained in the 16th chapter. The purport of this chapter it was said;

“As much as the sun in going around Meru illuminates it, it lights up half the surface of the earth & covers half.”

By this is to be understood that the sun makes day in one half of Meru by illumination not endowed with the darkness of night. The moon, along with the stars illuminating the portion of Meru not illuminated (by the sun) with qualities of moonlight surrounded with darkness makes night. Because this is the intention of the sages, followed by smrtis, it is not repeated.”

SECTION THREE

QUOTES BY THE VAISHNAVA ACHARYAS ESTABLISHING THAT
THE SAPTA-DWIPA ARE LOCATED ON THE EARTH-GLOBE
(Adapted from the book ‘Commentaries’)

Commentary of Shridhara Swami on SB.5.16.1 [C.p.1]:

“In the previous chapter, while narrating the story of King Priyavrata, mention was made of the divisions of the globe into islands.”
Commentary of Viraraghava on SB.5.17.1-3 [C.p9]:

“Thus having heard the episode of Priyavrata & his progeny, King Pariksit asks about the particulars of the division of islands etc. which were only briefly mentioned. Earth’s length (extent) & the world (globe) etc.”

Commentary of Srivamsidhara on SB.5.16.1 [C.p.2]: Comment by Shridhara Swami’s first verse. “The term “etc” after “islands” indicates continents.”

SECTION FOUR

QUOTES FROM SURYA-SIDDHANTA & SIDDHANTA-SIROMANI
(Translated & commented upon by Shrila Bhaktisiddhanta Saraswati Thakura)

Surya-siddhanta 12.53: “The shape of the earth is spherical & situated in ether”.

Surya-siddhanta 12.53: “the shape of the Earth is spherical (vartula).”

Siddhanta-siromani 7.4: Bhaktisiddhanta Saraswati’s comment; “the lunar eclipse takes place when the shadow of the earth falls on that of the moon.”

Siddhanta-siromani 12.9: “During the eclipse the shadow of the earth covers the moon and in case of a solar eclipse the shadow of the moon covers the sun”

NOTE: Only a round spherical earth-globe floating in ether can cast a shadow on the moon. Not a flat earth that is 4 billion miles in diameter.

From the Surya-siddhanta, Shrila Bhaktisiddhanta Saraswati Thakura created the famous Gaudiya Panchang (panjika) for himself & for the devotees of the Gaudiya Math, so they could perfectly follow all the bhakti rituals, festivals & vratas of the Vedic calendar, including events like ekadashi & Surya/Chandra-graha (eclipse).

Even though a brilliant astronomer & child prot?g?, after reaching adulthood, the Thakura left the study of Jyotish-veda to concentrate on the study & dissemination of the bhakti shastras. Nevertheless, he strictly followed the Gaudiya Panchang throughout his life.

Even after sixty years since its inception, the Gaudiya Panchang is still being followed by millions of Vaishnavas in Bengal, Assam, Manipur & Orissa, as well as all the Gaudiya Goswami temples in Vrindavana. Shrila Prabhupada also followed this Gaudiya Panchang which he introduced into Iskcon from the time of its foundation in 1966.

SECTION FIVE
QUOTES FROM THE PURANAS

Vayu Purana 18.52.80-81: “Rahu moves from Surya to Chandra in lunar epochs (full moon). He again moves from Chandra to Surya in solar epochs (new moon).”

NOTE: This verse is also found in the Vishnu Purana.

Linga Purana 4.57.13: Rahu controls the shadow of the earth which is circular in shape

NOTE: The Puranas also support the version of Surya-siddhanta that the circular shadow of the earth causes the eclipse of the moon.

Markendeya Purana 51.13: Both the southern & northern hemispheres of the raised Jambu Island, there are three varshas each. Ilavrta is in the middle like a half moon attached to both hemispheres.

NOTE: The Markendeya Purana says that Jambudwipa has both northern & southern hemispheres. This indicates that Jambudwipa is a spherical globe, simply because only a sphere has iether northern & southern or eastern & western hemispheres (hemi-sphere = half of a sphere).

The descriptions found in the Markendeya Purana closely resemble those found in the Surya-siddhanta, particularly the description of Jambhudwipa having four prominent petals. Bharata-varsha, Ketumala-varsha, Kuru-varsha & Bhadrashva-varsha.

The Markandeya Purana also says that the Earth is flattened at the poles and bulging at the equator & that it is not perfectly spherical.

Vishnu Purana 2.7.15: “Whatever is attainable by feet is called Bhuloka.”

NOTE: According to this quote from the Vishnu Purana, only the earth planet is qualified to be called Bhu-loka as only on the earth can one transverse by foot.

SECTION SIX

OTHER SHASTRIC QUOTES

Rig Veda: There are verses that suggest that the earth was considered to be spherical. In the Satapatha Brahmana it describes the earth as parimandala, or in other words a globe-like sphere.

Mahabharata: Ch 5. (Jambhu-khanda-parva of Bhishma Parva): “This Bharata-khanda is called Sudarshana-dwipa, since it looks beautiful to the eyes of the onlookers. Being circular, it looks like the disc of the Lord & it is attached to the cycle of time in the form of a disc presided over by Bhagavan Sudarshana.

It is in the form of a globe since all the four corners of are rounded like a bael fruit. The nature of this Sudarshana-dwipa or Bharata-varsha is viewed from the moon. Half of this earth of Bharata-varsha appears like a rabbit & a small papal leaf, the other half appears in the form of a big pipal, & they are surrounded by all varieties of vegetation.

In this Bharata-varsha the rest of the portion other than the portions that appear like a rabbit & the papal leaf are almost covered with water except a few small portions of earth.”

Mahabharata: 3.188: “It is I who, assuming the form of Sesha support on my head this earth bounded by the four seas and decked by Meru and Mandara.”

NOTE: It should be understood in the above verse from Mahabharata, that there are only four seas mentioned & not seven oceans. Thus this verse is applicable to the earth globe only & not Bhu-mandala or the brahmanda.

The four seas mentioned are the Southern Ocean, Northern Ocean, Eastern Ocean & Western Ocean, or in other words the Ocean of Salt that surrounds Jambhudweep in the four cardinal directions. Thus the general perception found in Mahabharata is that the earth is a globe & there is only one salt ocean in the four cardinal directions.

SECTION SEVEN

SHRILA PRABHUPADA’S QUOTES ON THE EARTH-GLOBE (BHU-GOLA)

Morning walk. December 9, 1973, Los Angeles - In Vedic literature it is bhu-gola, jagad-andha.

These words are there. We can see also it is round, jagad- andha.. The universe is round. And Goloka. Or Bhu-gola. Bhu-gola, the earth is round. So in the Vedic literatures... Therefore their knowledge is also imperfect because they do not refer to the Vedic literatures. It is already there.

Bhu-gola. Bhu means the earth; gola means round. It is already there. And the geography's called, according to Sanskrit, it is called Bhu-gola. Long, long ago, before Galileo.

Lectures, Srimad-Bhagavatam 1.16.17, Los Angeles, January 12, 1974:

And again, if you start your plane in sunlight, in the morning, in daylight, so in the morning, and go to the western side, you will find never night. You will find never night, always light, always light. Sometimes we have got experience. We start from a place, say, at ten o’clock, and going western side.

Then, after few hours, we see it is still ten o’clock, and the light is there. This is our practical experience. (All the planets and the universes, they are egg shaped. Therefore they are called anda, jagadanda, brahmanda. (Lecture, Bhagavad-gita As It Is, 13.8-12, Bombay, September 30, 1973)

Lecture, Srimad-Bhagavatam, 1.2.5, Melbourne, April 3, 1972:

Jagad-anda means this universe is a big, I mean to say, volume. Just like anda, egg. Everything, every planet is just like egg. This brahmanda, this universe, is also like egg. So there are many many, many millions of jagadanda. And in each and every jagad-anda, kotisu vasudh?di-vibh?ti-bhinnam, there are innumerable planets also.

SECTION EIGHT
AXIAL ROTATION

Skanda Purana (I.1.31-71): “The earth revolves like a bhramarika (spinning top).”

Vayu Purana 17.51.7-9: “Dhruva revolves himself & makes all the planets & stars follow him like a wheel. By the will of Dhruva all these celestial bodies have an independent movement also. All the celestial bodies are tied to Dhruva with ropes of wind.”

NOTE: This verse from Vayu Purana clearly states that the planets also have an independent movement which can be interpreted as axial rotation.

Srimad Bhagavatam 3.11.13: “Influential stars, planets, luminaries and atoms all over the universe are rotating in their respective orbits under the direction of the Supreme, represented by eternal kala.”

NOTE: This verse above [3.11.13] can be interpreted in two ways: The planets are rotating in their orbits as well as the planets are rotating on their axis while orbiting the pole star.

The great Indian astronomer Aryabhata (476–550 CE), who wrote the famous book entitled ‘Aryabhatiya’, based on the Surya-siddhanta, concluded that the earth rotated on its axis and the stars were fixed in space. He goes on to say that the apparent rotation of the heavens was due to the fact that the earth revolved around its axis.

According to him the period of one rotation of the earth is 23 hours 56 mn 4.1s, while the modern value is 23 hours 56 mn 4.091s. His accuracy regarding this most difficult calculation undertaken at the beginning of the 6th century & without modern technology is simply amazing.

SECTION NINE

SHRILA PRABHUPAD’S QUOTES ON EARTH’S AXIAL ROTATION

Room Conversation -- June 15, 1976, Detroit: Madhavananda: They say that it's fixed. They say the polestar is fixed, but it doesn't revolve around. They say everything moves, but the polestar is fixed.

Prabhupada: Polestar is fixed, that is fact. And all, It is like pivot. Everyone round, round. Urdhva-mulam adhah-sakham (BG.15.1).
This tree is spread downwards. The root is upward.

Pusta Krishna: The scientists also say all of the stars are moving around. But they don't see the earth as moving around.

Prabhupada: Why not? What is this nonsense? If all the stars can move, what is the earth? That is their nonsense.

Lecture by Shrila Prabhupada on Bhagavad-gita [7.5] Bombay, February 20, 1974:

The spiritual force behind is moving the material world. Yayedah dharyate jagat. Jagat means gacchati iti jagat, which is moving or going forward. Everything is moving. All these planets are moving. Your earthly planet is also moving—within twenty-four hours covering 25,000 miles, day and night. The whole material planets, earthly planets, you have 25,000 miles, and this is rotating. Similarly every planet is rotating. The sun is also rotating.

Lecture by Shrila Prabhupada on Shrimad-Bhagavatam [3.26.3]
Bombay, December 15, 1974:

Just like on account of the sunshine all the planets are resting and rotating. That is scientific. Due to the heat of the sunshine, all the planets in the sky, they are rotating. It is due to sunshine. Similarly, this brahmanda, this universe, not only one universe, but millions of universes, they are also rotating in the brahmajyoti.

Room Conversation with Shyamasundara:

Shrila Prabhupada: Decision means because you are imperfect, human beings are imperfect, so their machine, these motorcars, there are so many accidents, so many killing. But because God is so perfect, although all the planets are rotating in their speed, just like this earth is rotating... What is the speed?

At least in twenty-four hours it is completing 25,000 miles. That means its speed is about 1000 miles at least. And similarly, other planets are also moving, similarly. And the sun planet is moving at 16,000 miles per minute or second, calculated. But all these planets are moving in this way, so much speed, but they are not colliding. The perfect arrangement is there, and they are floating. How it is possible? This is accidental? Do you think this is accidental?

Lecture by Shrila Prabhupada on Bhagavad-gita [16.8] Tokyo, January 28, 1975:

Now, as we see in the street that the cars are moving in high speed but they are within the orbit, within the line, demarcation of line, white line or yellow line, so there is some brain, there is some management, everything is there, Similarly, all these planets, they are rotating with high speed. Just like this planet. It is rotating 25,000 miles in twelve hours. Is it not? The circumference of this earth is 25,000 miles and... Yes, day and night, twenty-four hours. Almost one thousand miles per hour.

Lecture by Shrila Prabhupada in London, September 26, 1969:

And actually, scientifically, it is true that due to the heat of the sun planet all other planets are rotating; otherwise they'll fall down. But they're floating in the air, in the sky, due to this sunlight. Anyone who knows science, he'll admit, "Yes, that's a fact." And sun is the source of all energy in this material world. All this vegetation, all living condition, minerals—there are so many things—this is due to the sun. So sun in the king of all planets, as it is stated in the Vedic literatures.`

ALL GLORIES TO SHRILA PRABHUPADA

----------


## Руслан

> На скрине выше, сделанном в 8:11 с сайта Маяпур.ТВ показана часть страницы трансляций ИСККОНовских храмов по всему миру. И каким же образом может быть разное время суток если земля плоская? Как минимум Земля должна быть полусферической, чтобы солнце вот так неравномерно освещало поверхность планеты. 
> 
> О плоской земле есть несколько тем на англоязычном форуме https://iskcondesiretree.com/forum. Так как там вход лишь зарегистрированным пользователям приведу почти полностью одно обсуждение за 2018 год:
> 
> *Путаница с плоской землей* 
> 
> Уважаемые Дамы и Господа!
> Индуизм верит в плоскую Землю. Фактически даже буддизм и некоторые другие религии. Говоря о Ведах и индуизме, считается, что священные писания были рассказаны самим Богом, и невозможно, чтобы они были ложными. Как можно верить в плоскую Землю в наше время? Поскольку мы знаем, что Земля не плоская, эта часть Вед кажется ложной. Так не означает ли это, что все Веды ложны? Пожалуйста, пришлите немного информации по этому поводу. 
> 
> ...


Про скрины и освещение диска бху мандалы подробно описано в 5 песне Шримад Бхагаватам, в главе о Солнце. На скринах не равномерно освещение, так как солнце вращается вокруг горы Меру, естественно, там где солнце за неё заходит ночь, а где нет, день, ничего общего с шаром это не имеет. 

В классической плоской модели земли, не равномерно ть освещение объяснено близость солнца, откройте любой видео где это показано, солнце там действует как прожектор, естественно прожектор на  близком расстоянии не все освещает. 

Санскритский термин Гола, переводится не только как шар, но и как Круг. Диск бху мандала так же гола, то есть круглый.

----------


## Андрей Татауров

Солнце как прожектор? 
Уже даже не смешно.

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

> Про скрины и освещение диска бху мандалы подробно описано в 5 песне Шримад Бхагаватам, в главе о Солнце. На скринах не равномерно освещение, так как солнце вращается вокруг горы Меру, естественно, там где солнце за неё заходит ночь, а где нет, день, ничего общего с шаром это не имеет.


 Если тень Меру падает по ночам на Землю или загораживает Солнце, то это должно отразиться в языке, в котором выражено почтение к Меру или её тени, дающей прохладу. Т.е санскритские термины обозначающие ночь или тёмное время суток должны быть нечто вроде Мерукала (Время Меру) или Время тени Меру. И непонятно почему джьётиш-астрологи, которые открыто говорят что при затмении Раху загораживает Луну и Солнце, утаивают более великое ежесуточное событие и не называют Меру важной грахой. В анг. Википедии есть утверждение о Меру в индуизме: Солнце вместе со всеми планетами Солнечной системы вращается вокруг горы Меру, а далее в статье _Меру в джайнизме_ приводится иллюстрирующее это фото храма:

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

> На скринах не равномерно освещение, так как солнце вращается вокруг горы Меру, естественно, там где солнце за неё заходит ночь, а где нет, день, ничего общего с шаром это не имеет


Как же загораживает Меру солнце от Земли в областях 6-и месячной полярной ночи, если в другой части планеты например в Индии, заря и закат в одно и тоже время? 

Зачем множить сущности без необходимости, если мы видим более простую картину - Солнце постепенно поднимается и заходит за Землю

----------


## Александр Н

Не кормите тролля.

----------


## Руслан

> Солнце как прожектор? 
> Уже даже не смешно.


Смешно обратное считать. Рассчет по длине теней от солнца показывает, что солнце находится максимум на расстоянии  нескольких тысяч км. Так что светить на таком близком расстоянии оно может как прожектор. Будь иначе, лучи бы солнца, из за рефракции световой волны, просто напросто обогнул и ьы Землю и на обратной стороне Земли, никогда не было ьы ночи, максимум сумерки. То что мы наблюдаем ночь, как раз доказывает, что  лучи солнца идут не радикально, а пврралельно как у прожектора, именно при таком направлении лучей, возможна тень и ночь на обратной от солнца стороне, если брать Землю как шар.

Рефракция не наблюдается только в одном случае у света, когда свет попадает на границу разделения двух сред под углом 90°, то есть как у прожектора при параллельных лучах. В классической модели солнца с радиальными лучами, свет должен огиьать Земной шар, и так же мы не наблюдали бы четких теней днем, они были бы все размытые

----------


## Руслан

> Как же загораживает Меру солнце от Земли в областях 6-и месячной полярной ночи, если в другой части планеты например в Индии, заря и закат в одно и тоже время? 
> 
> Зачем множить сущности без необходимости, если мы видим более простую картину - Солнце постепенно поднимается и заходит за Землю


Вы хотите поспорить с Ведам и или Шримат Бхагаватам, там же ясно сказано, что Солнце вращается вокруг Меру, вы верите Ведам или ученым?)))

Полярный день в классической теории плоской земли объясняется разными  диаметрами орбит солнца, солнце ходит по спирали. 

В ведах- откуда я знаю, как там объяснен полярный день, может разной скоростью движения солнца, о чем говорится в Бхагаватам, или разной высотой её орбит, так как меру коническая книзу, из за конуса, разная освещенность

Излишне множите сущности вы, так как не какого вращения Земли мы не наблюдаем и не чувствуем, вы чувствовали хоть малейшее дуновение ветерка от вращения планеты вокруг оси? Или вибрацию? Вы сами написали, что мы видим как раз подъем и вращение Солнца, а не Земли

----------


## Руслан

> Если тень Меру падает по ночам на Землю или загораживает Солнце, то это должно отразиться в языке, в котором выражено почтение к Меру или её тени, дающей прохладу. Т.е санскритские термины обозначающие ночь или тёмное время суток должны быть нечто вроде Мерукала (Время Меру) или Время тени Меру. И непонятно почему джьётиш-астрологи, которые открыто говорят что при затмении Раху загораживает Луну и Солнце, утаивают более великое ежесуточное событие и не называют Меру важной грахой. В анг. Википедии есть утверждение о Меру в индуизме: Солнце вместе со всеми планетами Солнечной системы вращается вокруг горы Меру, а далее в статье _Меру в джайнизме_ приводится иллюстрирующее это фото храма:


С чего вы взяли, что Меру не отражена в языках? Даже в русском_ "Смеркалось, сумерки" - уже включают в себя Меру(Сумеру) в термины, связанные с ночью.

----------


## ЕвгенийХануман

> На скрине выше, сделанном в 8:11 с сайта Маяпур.ТВ показана часть страницы трансляций ИСККОНовских храмов по всему миру. И каким же образом может быть разное время суток если земля плоская? Как минимум Земля должна быть полусферической, чтобы солнце вот так неравномерно освещало поверхность планеты. 
> 
> О плоской земле есть несколько тем на англоязычном форуме https://iskcondesiretree.com/forum. Так как там вход лишь зарегистрированным пользователям приведу почти полностью одно обсуждение за 2018 год:
> 
> *Путаница с плоской землей* 
> 
> Уважаемые Дамы и Господа!
> Индуизм верит в плоскую Землю. Фактически даже буддизм и некоторые другие религии. Говоря о Ведах и индуизме, считается, что священные писания были рассказаны самим Богом, и невозможно, чтобы они были ложными. Как можно верить в плоскую Землю в наше время? Поскольку мы знаем, что Земля не плоская, эта часть Вед кажется ложной. Так не означает ли это, что все Веды ложны? Пожалуйста, пришлите немного информации по этому поводу. 
> 
> ...


 УЖАС какой, прочитал первые коменты, одни оскорбления к тем, кто НЕ верит в шар-пулю-карусель... и это ведисты)))
Ещё пишут что в ведах нет описания плоской земли. Вы серьезно??? Это бред какой-то))) 
Там нет земли как шара-пули-карусели, зато везде есть острова в океане, как слои земель во вселенском яйце. 
 Они вообще веды читали или это троли? Может они ещё веруют что мы от макак произошли? 
Вся каЦманавтика это сплошное дисней-шоу и откачка бабла, вся пропитана ляпами и абсурдом. Тугутов не боялся об этом говорить!

----------


## ЕвгенийХануман



----------


## ЕвгенийХануман



----------


## ЕвгенийХануман



----------


## Андрей Татауров

> УЖАС какой, прочитал первые коменты, одни оскорбления к тем, кто НЕ верит в шар-пулю-карусель... и это ведисты)))
> Ещё пишут что в ведах нет описания плоской земли. Вы серьезно??? Это бред какой-то))) 
> Там нет земли как шара-пули-карусели, зато везде есть острова в океане, как слои земель во вселенском яйце. 
>  Они вообще веды читали или это троли? Может они ещё веруют что мы от макак произошли? 
> Вся каЦманавтика это сплошное дисней-шоу и откачка бабла, вся пропитана ляпами и абсурдом. Тугутов не боялся об этом говорить!


Эта тема давно и много раз обсуждена. 
Вам надо общаться в клубе любителей плоской земли, а не на вайшнавском форуме.

----------


## ЕвгенийХануман

> Эта тема давно и много раз обсуждена. 
> Вам надо общаться в клубе любителей плоской земли, а не на вайшнавском форуме.


По теме моего ответа можете что сказать? Где описание шара-пули-карусели в ВЕДАХ?

----------


## ЕвгенийХануман

> Не примите меня за оппонента, мне симпатична идея плоской земли, и ряд аргументов говорит за это, но лично в моей голове пока не все укладывается при модели плоской земли. В частности мне непонятно, как работает астрология, если Солнце делает за сутки оборот по всему Зодиаку (который неподвижен). Я абсолютно убежден в том, что Солнце за месяц проходит один знак Зодиака и я вижу наглядно качества людей, рожденных с Солнцем в разных знаках Зодиака. Сторонники плоской земли предлагают мне поверить, что за день Солнце проходит половину небосвода, практически пробегая через 6 знаков Зодиака за один день. Я этого принять не могу и пока кто-то наглядно мне не продемонстрирует как работает движение Солнца в связи с Зодиаком для модели плоской земли, я не смогу эту модель принять.


Задайте этот вопрос Павлу Свиридову (он астролог, в шар не верит, и говорит что вся астрология строится на ровной и статичной земле)
https://vk.com/sviridovpavel
Так-же есть ещё очень грамотные альтернативщики, которые уже много лет занимаются вопросом формы земли
Тимовский Ю. https://vk.com/tmstudiogroup (очень грамотные разоблачения клоунавтики)
Великанов А. https://vk.com/a.dubrava  (сделал открытие, что все затмения делают планеты)
ГерманикусМаксимус https://vk.com/germanikusmaximus(переводил англоязычные фильмы о пз и сделал грамотное разоблачение астронома Угольникова (брата комика), который разоблачал пз в серии мифы науки). 
 Можете спросить у них)

----------


## Андрей Татауров

> По теме моего ответа можете что сказать? Где описание шара-пули-карусели в ВЕДАХ?


Вам подробно ответил Враджендра Кумар прабху в теме про Вараху. Да и в этой теме множество доказательств вашего заблуждения.

----------


## ЕвгенийХануман

> Вам подробно ответил Враджендра Кумар прабху в теме про Вараху. Да и в этой теме множество доказательств вашего заблуждения.


Док-во будет когда ты лично отлетишь и узришь форму земли. Но пока даже нет ни одного фото земли. Один фотошоп и комб-е съёмки. О каких вы говорите док-х?
 Космонавтика вся пропитана ляпами и абсурдностью: как можно верить в то, что ты живешь на случайной пули-карусели-волчке, что летит и вертится быстрее пули в незакрытом пространстве и никто не чувствует ни малейшего колебания никогда. кто её слепил, кто запустил, кто управляет и рулит? как она так точно и гладко летает тысячи лет с другими планетами и всяким мусором? это бред, самая дорогая и абсурдная религия.

 А ведах есть конкретное описание земли как островов, а то, что там есть отдельные выдержки про шар, орбиту, это как уже много раз отмечалось, либо неправильный перевод (переводят сферу вселенной как земной шар или круг (круглый остров) как сферу или миры, двипы, мандалы как земные шары и планеты)), либо собственные вставки комментаторов и переводчиков.

 А агрессивность и высокомерие некоторых людей в ведической культуре по отношению к НеШароВерам, показывает их фанатизм и гордость, к сожалению, вместо здравомыслия и терпения.

----------


## Андрей Татауров

> Док-во будет когда ты лично отлетишь и узришь форму земли. Но пока даже нет ни одного фото земли. Один фотошоп и комб-е съёмки. О каких вы говорите док-х?
>  Космонавтика вся пропитана ляпами и абсурдностью: как можно верить в то, что ты живешь на случайной пули-карусели-волчке, что летит и вертится быстрее пули в незакрытом пространстве и никто не чувствует ни малейшего колебания никогда. кто её слепил, кто запустил, кто управляет и рулит? как она так точно и гладко летает тысячи лет с другими планетами и всяким мусором? это бред, самая дорогая и абсурдная религия.
> 
>  А ведах есть конкретное описание земли как островов, а то, что там есть отдельные выдержки про шар, орбиту, это как уже много раз отмечалось, либо неправильный перевод (переводят сферу вселенной как земной шар или круг (круглый остров) как сферу или миры, двипы, мандалы как земные шары и планеты)), либо собственные вставки комментаторов и переводчиков.
> 
>  А агрессивность и высокомерие некоторых людей в ведической культуре по отношению к НеШароВерам, показывает их фанатизм и гордость, к сожалению, вместо здравомыслия и терпения.


Извините, но я не попугай. Повторять не буду. Читайте тему с самого начала. В теме все разжевано. Хотя  вы здесь явно не за этим. Ваша *вера* в плоскую Землю сильнее здравого смысла и логики судя по всему. Ваш тон говорит именно об этом. 

Комментарий из этой темы как раз про таких,  как вы:
"Не переживайте, я ведь не только для вас писала. Перед тем как написать, я читала тему и понимала, что вам не нужны доказательства. Вам важна ваша вера в плоскую Землю. Я понимаю вас. Человек не может жить без веры, иначе наша жизнь потеряет всякий смысл. Для меня важна моя вера в Кришну, хотя много людей в этом мире не верят в Него и даже пытаются доказать это. Но никакие доказательства меня не убедят оставить свою веру. Потому что без этой веры моя жизнь не имеет смысла. Так же и для вас важна ваша вера в плоскую Землю. Вера - это основа жизни в самом широком смысле, не только религиозном. Поэтому мне понятны ваши чувства."

Всего хорошего.

----------


## ЕвгенийХануман

> Извините, но я не попугай. Повторять не буду. Читайте тему с самого начала. В теме все разжевано. Хотя  вы здесь явно не за этим. Ваша *вера* в плоскую Землю сильнее здравого смысла и логики судя по всему. Ваш тон говорит именно об этом. 
> 
> Комментарий из этой темы как раз про таких,  как вы:
> "Не переживайте, я ведь не только для вас писала. Перед тем как написать, я читала тему и понимала, что вам не нужны доказательства. Вам важна ваша вера в плоскую Землю. Я понимаю вас. Человек не может жить без веры, иначе наша жизнь потеряет всякий смысл. Для меня важна моя вера в Кришну, хотя много людей в этом мире не верят в Него и даже пытаются доказать это. Но никакие доказательства меня не убедят оставить свою веру. Потому что без этой веры моя жизнь не имеет смысла. Так же и для вас важна ваша вера в плоскую Землю. Вера - это основа жизни в самом широком смысле, не только религиозном. Поэтому мне понятны ваши чувства."
> 
> Всего хорошего.


То-же самое и я могу сказать: что всё давно уже разжевано и только слепые не видят фейки, ляпы, нестыковки и абсурдность всей космонавтики. Выше вам всё подробно разложил по полочка Руслан, ссылаясь на Веды и не только, но ваша слепая вера в шар-пулю-карусель, которая не подтверждается пуранами, очень сильна.
 Здравый смысл и шастры говорят что земля ровная и статичная. Это великий абсурд верить в то, что ты летишь на некоем  шаре со скоростью 360 км/с! И он ещё при этом вертится) Земля закрытое пространство как машина или самолет? У неё есть купол (крыша, обшивка или стекла как в машине или самолете) НЕТ. Почему тогда мы не чувствуем ничего в такой сумасшедшей карусели??? Это просто безумие. Научитесь сами хоть чуть-чуть думать критически)
 Вот это настоящая безумная вера в абсурд. А ровная и статичная земля доказывается тысячами опытов, от простых наблюдений за объектами мощными камерами с фильтрами до опытов с гироскопами!

----------


## ЕвгенийХануман

> Извините, но я не попугай. Повторять не буду. Читайте тему с самого начала. В теме все разжевано. Хотя  вы здесь явно не за этим. Ваша *вера* в плоскую Землю сильнее здравого смысла и логики судя по всему. Ваш тон говорит именно об этом. 
> 
> Комментарий из этой темы как раз про таких,  как вы:
> "Не переживайте, я ведь не только для вас писала. Перед тем как написать, я читала тему и понимала, что вам не нужны доказательства. Вам важна ваша вера в плоскую Землю. Я понимаю вас. Человек не может жить без веры, иначе наша жизнь потеряет всякий смысл. Для меня важна моя вера в Кришну, хотя много людей в этом мире не верят в Него и даже пытаются доказать это. Но никакие доказательства меня не убедят оставить свою веру. Потому что без этой веры моя жизнь не имеет смысла. Так же и для вас важна ваша вера в плоскую Землю. Вера - это основа жизни в самом широком смысле, не только религиозном. Поэтому мне понятны ваши чувства."
> 
> Всего хорошего.


Вот послушайте как компетентный человек Б.Ч. Бхарати (Алексаедр Драгилёв) переводчик ШБ, отвечает на заданный мой вопрос о форме земли в Ведах и обличает космонавтику с её ляпами (на конкретных примерах), глупостью, ложью и абсурдом. 
https://youtu.be/2SYaax-DF8k

----------

